#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Что есть Дзен?

## Akaguma

А собственно буддизм ли Дзен? 
Каково, так сказать, приземленно-практическое отношение к сутрам, к 8БП, к 4БИ?

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг: жизнь дзен - жизнь момента/




> *Понимать это, делать это*
> Недавно мой друг, произнося речь Дхармы, напомнил мне об интересной фигуре в истории Дзен. Этот дзен-мастер был известен не только за свое ясное и простое учение, но, возможно даже больше, - за свой необычный образ жизни. Известный под именем «монах птичьего гнезда», он жил на дереве, завися от своих последователей в том, что касалось даже самого необходимого для жизни.
> Однажды великий буддийский ученый из соседней провинции пришел навестить его. Ученый был восьмидесятилетним монахом, очень образованным во всех основных писаниях и комментариях к ним, и ему было любопытно повстречаться с тем, кто, несмотря на то, что он не был очень образованным, был даже еще известнее его. Ученый попросил дзен-мастера дать ему учение. «Монах птичьего гнезде» ответил: «Не делай зла, делай добро». Ученый с презрением отметил, что даже четырехлетний ребенок понимает такое простецкое учение. На что дзен-мастер ответил, что хотя и правда, что четырехлетний ребенок это понимает, но даже восьмидесятилетний старик не может этого сделать.


В традиции дзен преимущество отдается непосредственному исполнению тех упражнений, которые Будда давал в сутрах, а не заучиванию сутр. Сутры при этом не отвергаются, сказано, что сутры это истина, однако, невежественный ум любую истину делает ложью, а пробужденный ум любую ложь делает истиной.

Тем не менее, школ дзен довольно много, да и обучение дзен - разное для разных людей. Декламация некоторых сутр (песнопения) - входит в повседневную практику, в специальные практики. В коанах часто встречаются вопросы из сутр. В речах дхармы могут упоминаться сутры или даже приводиться целиком, но для объяснения чего-либо конкретного, а не для запоминания.

Можно найти письменные источники, в которых последователи дзен рассматривают разные сутры канона (в основном - китайского) и показывают, как они соответствуют более поздним (точнее сказать, широко известным и практически использующимся к тому времени) сутрам махаяны. 

Дзен признает учение сутр правильным, однако только с точки зрения правильного их исполнения. Описательный подход к сутрам пресекается. Ни к чему знать много слов, которые не умеешь применять тут же, в повседневной жизни. Хотя, несомненно, многие мастера-дзен были великими учеными, весьма искушенными в сутрах. Но даже неграмотные мастера сразу могли понять суть, передаваемые в сутре, и обучить ей (правильному ее использованию).

----------

Hang Gahm (21.06.2014), Антон Соносон (21.06.2014), Влад К (22.06.2014), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Монферран (23.04.2019), Фил (23.06.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

Спасибо, ясно. Вопрос то возник после разных бесед в интернете с "последователями" дзен. Как правило, все они оперируют такими понятиями как "дзен - это не то и не это, дзен - это состояние", "убить будду", "сжечь сутры", "сутры не нужны", "виная не нужна" и т.п.

----------


## Akaguma

> Дзен признает учение сутр правильным, однако только с точки зрения правильного их исполнения. Описательный подход к сутрам пресекается. Ни к чему знать много слов, которые не умеешь применять тут же, в повседневной жизни.


Тут я особо не вижу ощутимой разницы с другими школами буддизма.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тут я особо не вижу ощутимой разницы с другими школами буддизма.


Для меня любой метод или учение ведущее к состоянию будды является буддизмом, а вот если оно ведет в сторону (на райские Небеса) или еще куда- это не буддизм

Я в дзене мало понимаю, и как и любой человек который не понимает  :Big Grin: , отвечу цитатой:



> Дзэн-буддизм прочно обосновался в виде учения претендующего на:  
> особое откровение без посредства Св. Писаний; 
> независимость от слов и букв; 
> прямой контакт с духовной сущностью человека; 
> постижение сокровенной природы человека и достижение совершенства Будды. 
> 
> «Судхана спросил: «Как непосредственно достигается это освобождение? Как прийти к такой реализации?» 
> Сучандра ответил: «Человек непосредственно достигает этого освобождения, когда его ум пробужден до состояния праджняпарамиты и прочно удерживается в нем. Тогда исчезают все сомнения, и он достигает самореализации». 
> Судхана: Достигает ли человек самореализации, слушая беседы о праджняпарамите? 
> ...

----------

Люся Костина (03.08.2014), Теомарс (22.01.2017)

----------


## Владислав Бро

Были и есть разные школы и подшколы дзэн и их степень использования сутр может различаться в зависимости от учителей. Например, в Бэндова Догэн цитирует своего учителя: "Согласно безошибочно переданной традиции эта единственная Буддадхарма, которую передали напрямую, - это наивысшее за пределами сравнений. С того момента, когда ты начинаешь свою практику с учителем, практики сжигания благовоний, поклонов, нэмбуцу, раскаяния и чтения сутр совершенно не существенны. Просто практикуй дзадзэн (сикантадза), отбрасывая тело и ум".

----------


## Akaguma

А что является целью практики Дзен? Читал что достижение нирваны как бы отошло на второй/третий план...

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А что является целью практики Дзен? Читал что достижение нирваны как бы отошло на второй/третий план...


то же, что и у Вас: тяготу должно понять, сложение её отринуть, пресечение осуществить, пройти верной дорогой

----------

Сергей Ч (21.06.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Следует понимать также, что дзен (чань) сложился в эпоху, когда практика буддизма имела сильную тенденцию к чрезмерному привязыванию к букве учения, а суть начинала ускользать. Поэтому многие учителя дзен призывали рвать сутры, убить Будду и прочие оригинальные вещи. Для монахов, всю жизнь соблюдавших винаю и зубривших тексты, такой подход был весьма продуктивным. В наше же время и для западных практикующих я бы советовал прежде по возможности поизучать основные сутры. Если уж рвать их, то хотя бы понимая, что и для чего рвётся.

----------

Tong Po (22.06.2014), Сергей Ч (21.06.2014), Федор Ф (25.06.2014), Эделизи (21.06.2014)

----------


## Бо

> А что является целью практики Дзен? Читал что достижение нирваны как бы отошло на второй/третий план...


Дзен - это понимание себя. Цель Дзен - познать себя. Ответите на вопрос "КТО Я?" - это и будет дзен.

----------


## Владислав Бро

> А что является целью практики Дзен? Читал что достижение нирваны как бы отошло на второй/третий план...


Есть высказывания учителей на эту тему двух общих типов. Первый тип - цель практики состоит в познании своей природы Будды, а потом в помощи другим с этим познанием. Иногда сюда включают достижение сатори, хотя многие учителя говорят, что стремиться к сатори - большая ошибка. Второй тип - цель практики состоит в самой практике, когда нет каких-либо мыслей о награде за практику. «Есть два способа мыть посуду. Во-первых, мыть посуду, чтобы сделать её чистой. Во-вторых, мыть посуду, чтобы мыть посуду» - говорил учитель Тхить Нят Хань. Есть и промежуточные высказывания. Несколько высказываний:

"Но мы должны помнить, что цель практики, которой мы занимаемся в определённом месте, – это изучение самих себя". (Сюнрю Судзуки)
"Цель практики чань - "Озарять ум и смотреть в свою истинную природу"". (Сюй Юнь)
"Дзадзэн означает "только я сам", "единство". Стань одним целым с самим собой. Поэтому я говорю, что мы не преследуем какую-нибудь цель нашим дзадзэн. Мы просто сидим. Мы просто сидим, одно целое со вселенной". (Кодо Саваки)

----------


## Akaguma

Ну дык, как дела с нирваной то? Тут вопрос то не в стремлении или жажде освобождения, а в конечной цели. Или, например, каково отношение к словам Будды: "я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну дык, как дела с нирваной то? Тут вопрос то не в стремлении или жажде освобождения, а в конечной цели. Или, например, каково отношение к словам Будды: "я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"?


4 благородные истины, восьмеричный Путь. Никакому другому Дзену (Дхарме) первый его Патриарх не учил, как и все прочие буддийские Учителя, включая самого Будду. См. пост №8. Для чего Вы задаёте вопрос, ответ на который уже получили?

----------


## Akaguma

> См. пост №8. Для чего Вы задаёте вопрос, ответ на который уже получили?


Потому что из поста №8 я ничего не понял. Там какой-то коан-style  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Потому что из поста №8 я ничего не понял. Там какой-то коан-style


это не коан-стайл, а сутра Запуска колеса Дхармы, как я слышал

----------


## Юй Кан

> Следует понимать также, что дзен (чань) сложился в эпоху, когда практика буддизма имела сильную тенденцию к чрезмерному привязыванию к букве учения, а суть начинала ускользать. Поэтому многие учителя дзен призывали рвать сутры, убить Будду и прочие оригинальные вещи. Для монахов, всю жизнь соблюдавших винаю и зубривших тексты, такой подход был весьма продуктивным.


Интересно, кто автор этого, не первый раз уже возникающего в БФ, объяснения специфики Чань?

Ну, а кому реально интересна эта тема, может почитать сжатую информацию о развитии кит. буддизма (в т.ч. и Чань) в изложении Е.А.Торчинова: здесь.
Цитата оттуда:

В написанных в Китае буддийских сочинениях мотив страдания как фундаментального свойства всякого существования даже не нашел особого развития. *Китайский буддист стремился не столько к «освобождению от..»., сколько к «освобождению для...».* В этом кроется и одна из причин предпочтения китайских буддистов Махаяны с ее идеалом бодхи (пробуждения, просветления), а не Хинаяны/Тхеравады с ее идеалом нирваны, хотя Хинаяна также проникла в Китай. Сама концепция «пробуждения» (пути, чжэн цзюэ, у) в Китае (школы Тяньтай, Хуаянь, Чань) включала в себя пантеистические мотивы единения с универсумом, отождествление индивидуального сознания с единым и абсолютным (и синь, экачитта) сознанием, или с всеобщностью бытия. Они во многом опирались на традиционный китайский натуралистический холизм, предполагавший взгляд на мир как на единый организм, с которым должен стать «единотелесен» (и ти) совершенный мудрец, или благородная личность (арья пудгала) буддизма.

----------

Akaguma (21.06.2014), Hang Gahm (21.06.2014), Антон Соносон (17.07.2014), Влад К (22.06.2014), Паня (21.06.2014)

----------


## Бо

> Ну дык, как дела с нирваной то? Тут вопрос то не в стремлении или жажде освобождения, а в конечной цели. Или, например, каково отношение к словам Будды: "я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"?


О Нирване:
http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_f...nka02.htm#xxxv

----------


## Юй Кан

> О Нирване:
> http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_f...nka02.htm#xxxv


Это, всё же, "мнение" не Чань, а -- Читтаматры, с которой, согласно легенде, Чань как бы начинался, но потом выяснилось, что объёмистая Ланкаватара и изложенное в ней учение Читтаматры уж слишком сложны... Потому были взяты на вооружение сутры более краткие и... менее, как на меня, конкретные.

----------

Бо (21.06.2014)

----------


## Бо

> Это, всё же, "мнение" не Чань, а -- Читтаматры, с которой, согласно легенде, Чань как бы начинался, но потом выяснилось, что объёмистая Ланкаватара и изложенное в ней учение Читтаматры уж слишком сложны... Потому были взяты на вооружение сутры более краткие и... менее, как на меня, конкретные.


То есть, Бодхидхарма не передавал Хуэйнэну Ланкаватару?

----------


## Юй Кан

> То есть, Бодхидхарма не передавал Хуэйнэну Ланкаватару?


_Согласно легенде_ -- передавал, конечно же! : )
(Только не Хуэй-нэну, а -- Хуэй-кэ. %)

----------

Бо (22.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну, а кому реально интересна эта тема, может почитать сжатую информацию о развитии кит. буддизма (в т.ч. и Чань) в изложении Е.А.Торчинова: здесь.
> Цитата оттуда: В написанных в Китае буддийских сочинениях мотив страдания как фундаментального свойства всякого существования даже не нашел особого развития. *Китайский буддист стремился не столько к «освобождению от..»., сколько к «освобождению для...».* В этом кроется и одна из причин предпочтения китайских буддистов Махаяны с ее идеалом бодхи (пробуждения, просветления), а не Хинаяны/Тхеравады с ее идеалом нирваны, хотя Хинаяна также проникла в Китай. Сама концепция «пробуждения» (пути, чжэн цзюэ, у) в Китае (школы Тяньтай, Хуаянь, Чань) включала в себя пантеистические мотивы единения с универсумом, отождествление индивидуального сознания с единым и абсолютным (и синь, экачитта) сознанием, или с всеобщностью бытия. Они во многом опирались на традиционный китайский натуралистический холизм, предполагавший взгляд на мир как на единый организм, с которым должен стать «единотелесен» (и ти) совершенный мудрец, или благородная личность (арья пудгала) буддизма.


меня заинтересовала эта тема, почитал сжатую информацию в изложении Е. А. Торчинова и тот её кусок, который Вы цитируете, нашёл в нём противоречия относительно всей статьи:

1. Сравните: "В написанных в Китае буддийских сочинениях мотив страдания как фундаментального свойства всякого существования даже не нашел особого развития" и "Этот мир непрестанных рождений, смертей и новых рождений, обусловленных кармой живых существ, характеризуется страданием (ку)"  :Facepalm:  и такое "К VI веку буддизм в Китае стал мощной идейной силой. По всей стране существовало множество монастырей (особенно крупные монастырские комплексы были на севере, где были возведены гигантские статуи Будд и бодхисаттв — пещерные комплексы, в которых жили многочисленные монахи. Буддизм, пользовавшийся покровительством многих императоров, постепенно завершал свою интеграцию в китайское общество. " Интересно: каким образом манифестация сострадания развивилась в Китае до таких форм без опоры на мотивацию? 
Ещё он пишет: "В результате уже в начале второго тысячелетия н. э. в Китае сложился единый религиозный комплекс «Чань — Цзинту», дополненный хуаяньской философией, введенной в чаньскую традицию. Благодаря же деятельности таких выдающихся буддийских деятелей, как Чжу-хун (1535-1615 гг.), элементы чаньской практики и методов памятования о Будде распространились и среди мирян во всех слоях китайского общества" - что это за элементы?  Догадаться нетрудно.

2. "В этом кроется и одна из причин предпочтения китайских буддистов Махаяны с ее идеалом бодхи (пробуждения, просветления), а не Хинаяны/Тхеравады с ее идеалом нирваны." Торчинов такой Торчинов :-)

3. "Сама концепция «пробуждения» (пути, чжэн цзюэ, у) в Китае (школы Тяньтай, Хуаянь, Чань) включала в себя пантеистические мотивы единения с универсумом, отождествление индивидуального сознания с единым и абсолютным (и синь, экачитта) сознанием, или с всеобщностью бытия. Они во многом опирались на традиционный китайский натуралистический холизм, предполагавший взгляд на мир как на единый организм, с которым должен стать «единотелесен» (и ти) совершенный мудрец, или благородная личность (арья пудгала) буддизма."
но монгол не дал соврать:
"Очень скоро возникла легенда, что Лао-цзы, уйдя на Запад (об этом говорилось еще в добуддийских текстах), пришел в Индию, где и стал наставником Будды. Таким образом, получалось, что буддизм есть нечто вторичное и производное от даосизма, что льстило китайскому самолюбию. Возможно, что первоначально эта легенда, получившая название теории «просвещения варваров» (хуа ху), возникла в Китае в буддийских кругах с целью отыскания китайских корней новой религии и обоснования ее близости китайской культуре. Но позднее, когда буддизм в Китае укрепился, став активным конкурентом даосизма, инициативу перехватили даосы, создавшие даже апокриф под названием «Канон просвещения варваров Лао-цзы» (Лао-цзы хуа ху цзин). В этом тексте даосы активно воспользовались материалами буддийских жизнеописаний Будды, приписав, однако, все деяния, совершенные, согласно этим произведениям, Буддой — Лао-цзы. Спор даосов и буддистов о подлинности «Канона» завершился только в XIII веке, когда даосы проиграли буддистам сразу три диспута по этому вопросу, не сумев доказать недоказуемое — подлинность и древность своей подделки. В результате после последнего диспута император правившей тогда в Китае монгольской династии Хубилай приговорил «Канон» к сожжению." 

Могу ещё такого насобирать в этой статье. Это не важно, тем не менее определю - на что опирался её автор при написании:
"вполне естественно предположить, что буддизм как единичный представитель целостной индийской культурной традиции не мог оказаться равномощен колоссу китайской цивилизации, уже насчитывавшей к моменту начала рецепции буддизма около двух тысяч лет своего развития, и поэтому подвергся трансформации в большей степени, чем китайская культура под его воздействием." 
Парадокс ума Торчинова в том, что он, опирается на ложную концепцию и при этом умудряется иногда делать правильные выводы:  "Чрезвычайно важен  тот факт, что буддизм — мировая религия" (сравните с предыдущей цитатой).

И такое ещё:
"Всегда воспринимавшийся в Китае как учение в достаточной степени чужеродное (хотя бы в силу его индийского происхождения), буддизм подвергся в этой стране мощному влиянию собственно китайской культуры, что превратило специфически китайские школы буддизма в своеобразный продукт межкультурного взаимодействия." Считаю, что было наоборот: китайская культура подверглась мощному влиянию буддизма, он как был чистым, таким и остаётся, не смотря на козни даосов, воровство Гендуна Чокьи Нимы и прочее. Если не согласны, объясните - в чём, у Торчинова это не получилось.
"Народы Дальнего Востока стремились к усвоению китайской культуры, которая воспринималась как универсальная и единственно возможная. Для народов региона это была культура с большой буквы, подобно греко-римской культуре для раннесредневековой Европы. Именно буддизм из всех идеологических течений Китая был меньше всего связан с китайской официальной идеологией и правящими кругами Государства Центра (то есть он не мог использоваться в качестве орудия политического давления), что также способствовало его популярности в качестве средства приобщения к китайской культуре у народов Восточной Азии, особенно у тех, кто, подобно вьетнамцам, регулярно отстаивал свою независимость в вооруженных столкновениях с могучим соседом. " Народам Востока, напр., монголам или вьетнамцам было наплевать на китайскую культуру, их интересовали 4 благородные истины. Если в какой-то части поста был не прав - укажите на это. Ещё заметил, что Вы специально в цитате из статьи выделили жирным шрифтом несколько слов с многоточиями, как Вы думаете: что скрыл автор статьи за этими точками?

----------


## Юй Кан

Очень много слов, хотя у Е.А.Т. всё изложено очень логично и никак не противоречиво. : )
И у меня нет никакого желания убеждать Вас в правоте Торчинова, чьи рассуждения и заключения не пришлись Вам по уму, преобразившись по дороге в нечто невообразимое...

К примеру, суждение "буддизм — мировая религия" (каковым он стал позднее не без участия китайцев) никак не противоречит тому, что для тогдашнего Китая он был учением "варварским" и открытым для всех, в отличие от сугубо китайских даосизма и конфуцианства, получивших распространение за пределами Поднебесной не так давно).
А усечённая Вами полная цитата выглядит так:

Почему именно буддизм выступил проводником китайской культурной традиции? Всегда воспринимавшийся в Китае как учение в достаточной степени чужеродное (хотя бы в силу его индийского происхождения), буддизм подвергся в этой стране мощному влиянию собственно китайской культуры, что превратило специфически китайские школы буддизма в своеобразный продукт межкультурного взаимодействия. Чрезвычайно важен тот факт, что буддизм — мировая религия с выраженной установкой на проповедь своей доктрины, проистекавшей из махаянской доктрины великого сострадания бодхисаттвы, дающего обет спасти все живые существа. Это делало буддизм гораздо более активным в отношении своего распространения за пределами Китая, нежели китаецентричные и незаинтересованные в проповеди своих учений конфуцианство и даосизм.
Чего тут объяснять? Если совсем кратко, то буддизм, адаптированный к кит. условиям, принял в Китае достаточно своеобразные формы, воплощаясь в жизнь в виде местами даже конкурирующих школ, но не перестав при этом быть буддизмом. Только и всего. : )

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Очень много слов, хотя у Е.А.Т. всё изложено очень логично и никак не противоречиво. : )
> И у меня нет никакого желания убеждать Вас в правоте Торчинова, чьи рассуждения и заключения не пришлись Вам по уму, преобразившись по дороге в нечто невообразимое...
> 
> К примеру, суждение "буддизм — мировая религия" (каковым он стал позднее) никак не противоречит тому, что для тогдашнего Китая он был учением "варварским" и открытым для всех, в отличие от сугубо китайских даосизма и конфуцианства, получивших распространение за пределами Поднебесной не так давно).
> А усечённая Вами полная цитата выглядит так:
> 
> Почему именно буддизм выступил проводником китайской культурной традиции? Всегда воспринимавшийся в Китае как учение в достаточной степени чужеродное (хотя бы в силу его индийского происхождения), буддизм подвергся в этой стране мощному влиянию собственно китайской культуры, что превратило специфически китайские школы буддизма в своеобразный продукт межкультурного взаимодействия. Чрезвычайно важен тот факт, что буддизм — мировая религия с выраженной установкой на проповедь своей доктрины, проистекавшей из махаянской доктрины великого сострадания бодхисаттвы, дающего обет спасти все живые существа. Это делало буддизм гораздо более активным в отношении своего распространения за пределами Китая, нежели китаецентричные и незаинтересованные в проповеди своих учений конфуцианство и даосизм.
> Чего тут объяснять? Если совсем кратко, то буддизм, адаптированный к кит. условиям, принял в Китае достаточно своеобразные формы, воплощаясь в жизнь в виде местами даже конкурирующих школ, но не перестав при этом быть буддизмом. Только и всего. : )


много слов в посте, но чьи они - Торчинова, я всего лишь взял противоречивые его утверждения и Вам их предъявил, что здесь "невообразимое", сравните его текст с его же текстом

 Проанализируйте то, что Вы в этот раз приводите и цитируете, по предложениям, и перед Вами возникнет вопрос: как буддизм мог "позднее стать мировой религией", если он таковой являлся изначально? Полностью этот кусок не стал приводить из-за того, что в нём перепутаны причины и следствия (это тоже можно проследить, внимательно прочитав все предложения цитаты).
Вы пишете: "Чего тут объяснять? Если совсем кратко, то буддизм, адаптированный к кит. условиям, принял в Китае достаточно своеобразные формы, воплощаясь в жизнь в виде местами даже конкурирующих школ, но не перестав при этом быть буддизмом. Только и всего. : )", а Торчинов пишет вот что: "Народы Дальнего Востока стремились к усвоению китайской культуры, которая воспринималась как универсальная и единственно возможная." Понимаете разницу между намерением ("восточных народов") практиковать Дхарму и "стремлением к усвоению китайской культуры"? И пример Вам привёл с монголами, которым наплевать было на китайскую культуру; принятие Прибежища и возделывание - окультуривание восточных народов китайцами (в т.ч. себя самих) - это разные явления, только и всего.

----------


## Won Soeng

С нирваной ничего не изменилось. Как была средством для окончательного отбрасывания клеш, так и осталась.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Akaguma

> С нирваной ничего не изменилось. Как была средством для окончательного отбрасывания клеш, так и осталась.


Ясно. Спасибо. 
Имхо, конечно, но у меня есть определенное ощущение, что Дзен более других школ буддизма окружен некоей завесой ..эээ.. таинственности, недоговоренности. Даже более чем, важдраяна с ее тантрами и т.п.
Все из-за привычки отвечать на вопросы про Дзен притчами, коанами и прочими упайями.

ЗЫ Не касается данной темы.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Очень сложно - устал - отдохни, проголодался - поешь.Довольно страшная завеса.

----------


## Akaguma

> Очень сложно - устал - отдохни, проголодался - поешь.Довольно страшная завеса.


Вот о таких фразах и речь. Человека спрашиваешь конкретный вопрос о сутрах, 8БП или 4БИ, а в ответ: "устал - отдохни, проголодался - поешь"  :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Вы знаете,для того что-бы стали понятными такие простые слова приходится потратить годы и годы.

----------

Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы знаете,для того что-бы стали понятными такие простые слова приходится потратить годы и годы.


Скорее уж, надо потратить годы и годы, чтоб на простые конкретные вопросы, отвечать невпопад, изображая "крутого" мастера Дзен.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Точнее сказать - воплотилось.Т.е. само сабой.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Пожалуйста извините не увидел конкретного вопроса, прошу Вас не серчайте.

----------


## Akaguma

Я прекрасно понимаю зачем и с какой целью мастера Дзен, отвечают своим ученикам в режиме коан-стайл, там свой текущий контекст и состояние ума участников. 
Но вот форумное общение - это информационное общение, а не урок Дзен.

----------

Tong Po (22.06.2014), Влад К (22.06.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Пожалуйста извините не увидел конкретного вопроса, прошу Вас не серчайте.


Да я ж не серчаю, я сразу написал, что мое ощущение глубокое имхо и не касается данной темы  :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Дык ёлы-палы!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да я ж не серчаю, я сразу написал, что мое ощущение глубокое имхо и не касается данной темы


Ну, в каждой традиции есть свои "фишки" для... производства впечатлений на собеседников и собеседниц не только в онлайне. : )
А поскольку мастеров по жизни неизмеримо меньше, чем "претендентов" на такое звание, то видать, в первую очередь, именно что вторых.
Благо, что выдать себя за дзэнского мастера, начитавшись коанов и усвоив некоторые несложные принципы (вроде, "Если спрашивают о небесном, говори о земном, и -- наоборот", "А вы что, можете определить уровень чужой пробуждённости?" и т.п.) несложно.
В БФ тоже таких бывало. : ) И один даже ещё остался, перестав, правда, при этом злоупотреблять коаникой...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2014)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

ЮйКан, прям зачёт по деликатности,Вы думаете Он поймёт?

----------


## Антон Соносон

http://shakuhachi.ru/books:ikku:03

----------

Влад К (22.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ЮйКан, прям зачёт по деликатности,Вы думаете Он поймёт?


Теперь я думаю, что их осталось больше, но даже если они (понимающие вслух: "Когда голоден -- ешь, когда устал -- спи") все уйдут, их место займут другие, понимающие это не хуже! : )

----------


## Нико

> ЮйКан, прям зачёт по деликатности,Вы думаете Он поймёт?


Он????

----------


## Поляков

> Вот о таких фразах и речь. Человека спрашиваешь конкретный вопрос о сутрах, 8БП или 4БИ, а в ответ: "устал - отдохни, проголодался - поешь"


Если вы почитаете внимательно, то ответы типа "Выпейте чаю" дают на определенные вопросы. На вопрос о "сутрах, 8БП или 4БИ" дают другие ответы.

----------

Чагна Дордже (23.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я прекрасно понимаю зачем и с какой целью мастера Дзен, отвечают своим ученикам в режиме коан-стайл, там свой текущий контекст и состояние ума участников. 
> Но вот форумное общение - это информационное общение, а не урок Дзен.


Ученик дзен - одновременно и учитель дзен. Это тоже практика. Умение применять то, что знаешь, корректирует заблуждения. Спонтанный ум не боится ошибок, а совершает их, замечает и исправляет мгновенно. 

Предмет практики - прямо вот этот, повседневный ум, проявляющийся непосредственно сейчас, а не какие-либо идеи и знания, в отношении которых неизвестно их сиюминутное применение.

Когда ученик практикует коан, этот коан будет во всем, в том числе и на форуме. Правда, хороший ученик практикует один коан, полученный от учителя, а не гоняет все известные ему коаны по кругу. Но, удерживать сосредоточение лишь на одном коане - очень скучно. Вот ум и бегает от работы жизни и смерти.

Так же, хороший ученик не проверяет свое понимание ни сам, ни на людях. Но отпечаток практики остается в повседневных делах, и, конечно же, общении.

Если брать 99% совместной дзенской практики - это очень простой режим дня: обеты, простирания, песнопения, сидение дзадзен, формальная еда, рабочий период, интервью с учителем. И если в историях можно встретить вопросы учителей к монахам: какую сутру ты проповедуешь, то сегодня проповедники сутр это скорее курьез. 

Хотя мы каждое утро читаем сутру сердца на русском и на корейском, и нас можно назвать проповедниками сутры сердца.

----------

Akaguma (23.06.2014), Антон Соносон (23.06.2014), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Алик

> А собственно буддизм ли Дзен? 
> Каково, так сказать, приземленно-практическое отношение к сутрам, к 8БП, к 4БИ?


Дзен - это ветка на живом дереве . Без ствола и корней ей не на чем держаться и нечем питаться. Она просто засохнет :Smilie: .

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ученик дзен - одновременно и учитель дзен. Это тоже практика. Умение применять то, что знаешь, корректирует заблуждения. Спонтанный ум не боится ошибок, а совершает их, замечает и исправляет мгновенно. 
> 
> Предмет практики - прямо вот этот, повседневный ум, проявляющийся непосредственно сейчас, а не какие-либо идеи и знания, в отношении которых неизвестно их сиюминутное применение.
> 
> Когда ученик практикует коан, этот коан будет во всем, в том числе и на форуме. Правда, хороший ученик практикует один коан, полученный от учителя, а не гоняет все известные ему коаны по кругу. Но, удерживать сосредоточение лишь на одном коане - очень скучно. Вот ум и бегает...


Когда читаешь такое, полезно помнить, что автор этих дискретных умопостроений, похожих на упражнение в автоматическом письме, чуть больше года назад признался: "... я ег [т.е. буддизм] постигаю через метафору искусственного интеллекта. У меня свой способ глубоко и тщательно сосредоточиться".

А уж слоган "Ученик дзен - одновременно и учитель дзен", не первый раз озвучиваемый тут автором, -- классная ширма для псевдодзэнского гурования. Хотя стоит чуть потрогать такого "одновременно и учителя", образно говоря, за усы ("корректируя заблуждения") -- вместо отважного тигра тут же предстаёт капризный котёнок.

Ну, а когда практикуют коан, не должно оставаться места ни для каких умопостроений в форуме или где ещё...
И так далее.

----------


## Леон

Разве цель всех коанов не одна и та же?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

На дзенском подфоруме фраза - Дзен-это..., звучит(выглядит) вполне безобидно.

----------


## Алик

> Разве цель всех коанов не одна и та же?


Коаны не только останавливают рассудочное мышление для ответа на Главный вопрос, но еще и делают практикующего мудрее. Так что, хоть цель и одна, но, в процессе её достижения можно решить кучу утилитарных задач  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда читаешь такое, полезно помнить, что автор этих дискретных умопостроений, похожих на упражнение в автоматическом письме, чуть больше года назад признался: "... я ег [т.е. буддизм] постигаю через метафору искусственного интеллекта. У меня свой способ глубоко и тщательно сосредоточиться".
> 
> А уж слоган "Ученик дзен - одновременно и учитель дзен", не первый раз озвучиваемый тут автором, -- классная ширма для псевдодзэнского гурования. Хотя стоит чуть потрогать такого "одновременно и учителя", образно говоря, за усы ("корректируя заблуждения") -- вместо отважного тигра тут же предстаёт капризный котёнок.
> 
> Ну, а когда практикуют коан, не должно оставаться места ни для каких умопостроений в форуме или где ещё...
> И так далее.


Вы не согласны со сказанным по сути, или только оттого, что это написано мной?

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не согласны со сказанным по сути, или только оттого, что это написано мной?


По сути, тот пост был предназначен не Вам, а читателям Ваших "дхармовых речей".

----------


## Аурум

> Ученик дзен - одновременно и учитель дзен.


А любой учитель дзен — это мастер дзен. Следовательно, ученик дзен, который одновременно и учитель дзен, уже является мастером дзен. Прямо красота!  :Smilie: 

Кстати, *Won Soeng*, видимо работа ваша накладывает _очень_ большой отпечаток на стиль вашего изложения мысли. Ваши посты действительно похожи на автоматическое письмо или абзацы сгенерированного искусственным интеллектом текста. Что характерно также, так в ваших постах можно перетасовать все абзацы в произвольном порядке, но при этом смысла даже не убавится.  :Kiss:

----------

Neroli (24.06.2014), Нико (24.06.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А любой учитель дзен — это мастер дзен. Следовательно, ученик дзен, который одновременно и учитель дзен, уже является мастером дзен.


Нет, необязательно. Про то, что любой ученик Дзен - это и учитель Дзен, это из Дзен Мастера Сунг Сана. Где-то в "Dropping Ashes on the Buddha" он так говорит. Это относится к правильному действию здесь-и-сейчас. Если вы действуете по ситуации, не отвлекаясь, это действительно действия учителя Дзен, а значит и мастера Дзен. Другое дело, что Мастера Дзен действуют так 24/7, а у учеников это включается от случая к случаю.

----------


## Андрей П.

Юй Кан, Аурум, почему-то после прочтения ваших сообщений захотелось повторить "простецкое" учение дзен-мастера из поста #2 : "Не делай зла, делай добро".

----------

Антон Соносон (24.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Юй Кан, Аурум, почему-то после прочтения ваших сообщений захотелось повторить "простецкое" учение дзен-мастера из поста #2 : "Не делай зла, делай добро".


А мне почему-то захотелось пиццы "Маргарита". Дзен в чистом виде.

----------

Андрей П. (24.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, необязательно. Про то, что любой ученик Дзен - это и учитель Дзен, это из Дзен Мастера Сунг Сана. Где-то в "Dropping Ashes on the Buddha" он так говорит. Это относится к правильному действию здесь-и-сейчас. Если вы действуете по ситуации, не отвлекаясь, это действительно действия учителя Дзен, а значит и мастера Дзен. Другое дело, что Мастера Дзен действуют так 24/7, а у учеников это включается от случая к случаю.


Разве не все учителя дзен являются мастерами дзен? Спрашиваю о дзенских критериях, так сказать, критериях для внутреннего пользования.

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати, *Won Soeng*, видимо работа ваша накладывает _очень_ большой отпечаток на стиль вашего изложения мысли. Ваши посты действительно похожи на автоматическое письмо или абзацы сгенерированного искусственным интеллектом текста. Что характерно также, так в ваших постах можно перетасовать все абзацы в произвольном порядке, но при этом смысла даже не убавится.


А может Won Soeng и есть искусственный интеллект?

----------

Hang Gahm (24.06.2014), Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А может Won Soeng и есть искусственный интеллект?


Ты знаешь, у меня давно складывались подозрения, что на форуме отвечает не сам *Won Soeng*, а разработанный им искусственный интеллект.

----------

Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ты знаешь, у меня давно складывались подозрения, что на форуме отвечает не сам *Won Soeng*, а разработанный им искусственный интеллект.


У меня только после твоего поста)) Пойду, кстати, спасибо поставлю))
Первый признак ИИ - отсутствие ЧЮ)) Доработать надо.

----------

Аурум (24.06.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Разве не все учителя дзен являются мастерами дзен? Спрашиваю о дзенских критериях, так сказать, критериях для внутреннего пользования.


Нет, по крайней мере, в Кван Ум есть разные варианты дхарма тичерз с разными полномочиями: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwan_Um_School_of_Zen.
Критерии можно здесь посмотреть: http://www.kwanumzen.org/wp-content/...oklet-2014.pdf
Но полноценными учителями считаются, вроде как, Ji Do Poep Sa Nim, у них есть "инка", но они не Дзен Мастера.

----------

Алик (24.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, по крайней мере, в Кван Ум есть разные варианты дхарма тичерз с разными полномочиями: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwan_Um_School_of_Zen.
> Критерии можно здесь посмотреть: http://www.kwanumzen.org/wp-content/...oklet-2014.pdf
> Но полноценными учителями считаются, вроде как, Ji Do Poep Sa Nim, у них есть "инка", но они не Дзен Мастера.


Следовательно, ученик дзен — это такой неполноценный учитель дзен.

----------


## Нико

> У меня только после твоего поста)) Пойду, кстати, спасибо поставлю))
> Первый признак ИИ - отсутствие ЧЮ)) Доработать надо.


Если я помню "Криминальное чтиво", то вы там с Нероли просто в альянсе

----------

Hang Gahm (24.06.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Следовательно, ученик дзен — это такой неполноценный учитель дзен.


Конечно, неполноценный  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Конечно, неполноценный


Спрашивается, зачем тогда льстить ученику, называя его учителем?  :Cool:

----------


## Аурум

Дзен есть то, где ученика называют учителем! ©

----------

Алексей Л (24.06.2014), Нико (24.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, неполноценный


Не припомню, чтобы учеников дзен называли учителями дзен, полноценными или нет :Big Grin: 

Если так, то это точно пицца Маргарита, разрезанная на аккуратные кусочки.

----------


## Аурум

> Не припомню, чтобы учеников дзен называли учителями дзен, полноценными или нет


А ты часто ходишь к дзенским учителям?

----------

Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Спрашивается, зачем тогда льстить ученику, называя его учителем?


Эээ, вопрос, конечно, хороший  :Smilie:  Я думаю, что ученик потому неполноценный, потому что не всегда может отбрасывать свои мысли и чувства и действовать чётко по ситуации, но есть моменты, когда он прям учитель-учитель  :Smilie:  

Или это как-то относится к обетам бодхисаттвы, даж не знаю  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (24.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А ты часто ходишь к дзенским учителям?


Не хожу, т.к. палкой по голове от ученика-учителя получать неохота.)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Не припомню, чтобы учеников дзен называли учителями дзен, полноценными или нет


Не-не, точно было  :Smilie:  Вообще, если реально интересно, можно задать такой вопрос учителям из Кван Ум.

----------


## Аурум

> Эээ, вопрос, конечно, хороший  Я думаю, что ученик потому неполноценный, потому что не всегда может отбрасывать свои мысли и чувства и действовать чётко по ситуации, но есть моменты, когда он прям учитель-учитель  
> 
> Или это как-то относится к обетам бодхисаттвы, даж не знаю


Только не ученик неполноценный, а учитель. Который одновременно и ученик.  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

Получается, что в школе дзен идут не занятия с учениками, а сплошные учительские собрания, где полноценные учителя перетирают за жизнь с неполноценными.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Только не ученик неполноценный, а учитель. Который одновременно и ученик.


Ха-ха  :Smilie:  Класс!  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей П.

> Спрашивается, зачем тогда льстить ученику, называя его учителем?


Следуя Вашей логике, учитель дзен - это неполноценный ученик дзен.
Польстит ли учителю дзен, называние его учеником дзен? Посмотрите с другого ракурса, в котором нет "конфликта":
Учитель - совершенный учитель.
Ученик - совершенный ученик.
Я учитель для Вас, Вы учитель для меня, следовательно я и Вы, одновременно, и учителя и ученики.

----------


## Аурум

Пришел учитель к ученику. Глядь, а тот сам учитель! © _(по мотивам анекдота про Навального)_

----------

Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не-не, точно было  Вообще, если реально интересно, можно задать такой вопрос учителям из Кван Ум.


А обеты бодхисаттвы там точно есть?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А обеты бодхисаттвы там точно есть?


Есть, угу, только их 4 всего.




> *Four Great Vows*
> 
> Sentient beings are numberless; we vow to save them all. 
> Delusions are endless; we vow to cut through them all. 
> The teachings are infinite; we vow to learn them all. 
> The Buddha Way is inconceivable; we vow to attain it.

----------


## Аурум

> Я учитель для Вас, Вы учитель для меня, следовательно я и Вы, одновременно, и учителя и ученики.


Очень напоминает диалог:
_— Вася, ты меня ...ик!... уважаешь?
— Да, Федя! Я тебя ув-важаю!
— И я тебя, Вася, уважаю! Вот видишь, какие мы с тобой уважаемые люди!_

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Получается, что в школе дзен идут не занятия с учениками, а сплошные учительские собрания, где полноценные учителя перетирают за жизнь с неполноценными.


Ну, так можно и про встречи джнянасаттвы с самаясаттвами говорить  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

Дзэн- это когда ученик становится учителем своего учтителя

Дзэн- это когда нет разницы между учителем и учеником

----------


## Нико

> Дзен- это когда ученик становится учителем своего учтителя


Мудрое определение

----------


## Аурум

> Дзэн- это когда ученик становится учителем своего учтителя


Тогда оба становятся неполноценными.
Дзен — это когда учитель ученика является его же учеником и оба они неполноценны. ©

----------


## Аурум

_— Есть два типа людей, мой друг! И оба — неполноценны!

_

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тогда оба становятся неполноценными.
> Дзен — это когда учитель ученика является его же учеником и оба они неполноценны. ©


полноценны, Дзэн- это когда нет разницы между учителем и учеником

----------


## Аурум

> полноценны, Дзэн- это когда нет разницы между учителем и учеником


Тем более, тогда без разницы должно быть, что у вас неполноценный учитель.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тем более, тогда без разницы должно быть, что у вас неполноценный учитель.


Они оба полноценны так как только совершенный ученик может быть учителем

----------


## Аурум

> Они оба полноценны так как только совершенный ученик может быть учителем


Только что вы писали, что нет разницы между учителем и учеником. Теперь же вы говорите о каком-то совершенном ученике.
Совершенный ученик — это ученик, а следовательно, он неполноценен.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Только что вы писали, что нет разницы между учителем и учеником. Теперь же вы говорите о каком-то совершенном ученике.
> Совершенный ученик — это ученик, а следовательно, он неполноценен.


Учитель и есть Совершенный ученик

----------


## Аурум

> Учитель и есть Совершенный ученик


Опять добавляется новая сущность, на этот раз "совершенство" и начинаются логические трюки.
Кстати, вспомите, как дзен относится к логике.

----------

Нико (24.06.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Учитель и есть Совершенный ученик



Что есть Совершенство ?

----------

Аурум (24.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

В общем, получается опять как в том анекдоте, где: _"Гиви, есть маленький нюанс!"
_Вроде бы сказал мастер, что ученик дзен — одновременно и учитель дзен. Но нюансов столько, что фраза обесценивается сама по себе без контекста.

----------

Нико (24.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, необязательно. Про то, что любой ученик Дзен - это и учитель Дзен, это из Дзен Мастера Сунг Сана. Где-то в "Dropping Ashes on the Buddha" он так говорит. Это относится к правильному действию здесь-и-сейчас. Если вы действуете по ситуации, не отвлекаясь, это действительно действия учителя Дзен, а значит и мастера Дзен. Другое дело, что Мастера Дзен действуют так 24/7, а у учеников это включается от случая к случаю.


Во-первых, в "Посыпании Будды..." есть контекст, уточняющий фразу "Если вы ученик Дзен, вы одновременно и учитель Дзен".
Во-вторых, принадлежит эта фраза признанному учителю, а не тому или иному склонному к поучительствам ученику.
Если же ученик а) вынимает фразу из контекста; б) не указывает хотя бы примерно источник/авторство фразы-цитаты и даже не оснащая её кавычками (т.е., по сути, выдавая её за свою), то тем самым он становится в позу учителя, не будучи таковым.
Разве это правильно?

----------

Алик (24.06.2014), Антон Соносон (25.06.2014), Аурум (24.06.2014), Павел Ш. (26.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Что есть Совершенство ?


Придется вдаваться очень глубоко, не думаю что вы поймете мои объяснения, сами должны понять

----------


## Аурум

> Во-первых, в "Посыпании Будды..." есть контекст, уточняющий фразу "Если вы ученик Дзен, вы одновременно и учитель Дзен".
> Во-вторых, принадлежит эта фраза признанному учителю, а не тому или иному склонному к поучительствам ученику.
> Если же ученик а) вынимает фразу из контекста; б) не указывает хотя бы примерно источник/авторство фразы-цитаты и даже не оснащая её кавычками (т.е., по сути, выдавая её за свою), то тем самым он становится в позу учителя, не будучи таковым.
> Разве это правильно?


Я вот тоже всё ждал, когда же приведут контекст уточняющий.

----------


## Нико

> Придется вдаваться очень глубоко, не думаю что вы поймете мои объяснения, сами должны понять


А вы вдайтесь очень глубоко, авось поймут)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> А вы вдайтесь очень глубоко, авось поймут)))


Что толку, я уже много чего давал, например про карму внизу, ну и что толку? Все равно как попугаи твердят "карма- это закон причины и следствия". ха-ха-ха

Карма как она есть -процесс формирования заблуждения на основе неведения, процесс этот накопительный, что такое неведение- это нераспознавание своей реальной природы, что такое заблуждение - это объединение и фиксация различных форм неведения- тождественности, двойственности и концепцтуальности.

----------


## Нико

> Что толку, я уже много чего давал, например про карму внизу, ну и что толку?
> 
> Карма как она есть -процесс формирования заблуждения на основе неведения, процесс этот накопительный, что такое неведение- это нераспознавание своей реальной природы, что такое заблуждение - это объединение и фиксация различных форм неведения- тождественности, двойственности и концепцтуальности.


Я про "совершенство" уточняла, а не про неведение и карму :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Антон Соносон

Sentient beings are numberless; we vow to save them all. 
Delusions are endless; we vow to cut through them all. 
The teachings are infinite; we vow to learn them all. 
The Buddha Way is inconceivable; we vow to attain it.

перевод (74 пост)

Бесчисленны живые существа, мы даём обет их спасти.
Неистощимы наши пороки, мы даём обет их пресечь.
Безграничны врата Учения, мы даём обет их пройти.
Непреодолимый путь Будды мы даём обет одолеть.

что касается 89, то правильно вот это:

Старый монах сказал:

— Что вы об этом думаете, монахи? Учение Дзэн — в передаче от сердца к сердцу. Как же возможно узнать, что думал Сянь-цзы? Кроме самого Сянь-цзы, никто и не знает! — и рассмеялся, а прочие тоже заговорили:

— Так и есть! Человеку невозможно узнать, что думал Сянь-цзы! Кроме Сянь-цзы, кому же это может быть известно! Разве кто видел, чтоб Иккю стал Сянь-цзы? — и стали смеяться, а Иккю отвечал без смущения:

— Что вы за глупости все говорите? Хоть я и не Сянь-цзы, но мне доподлинно известно, о чём он думал! — Тогда все стали говорить:

— Ну уж это никак невозможно! — Тогда Иккю сказал: — Послушайте, люди! Разве вы можете знать, что Иккю неизвестны мысли Сянь-цзы, если вы сами — не Иккю! — и рассмеялся, а монахи закрыли рты и разбежались.

полная история в 37 посте

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я вот тоже всё ждал, когда же приведут контекст уточняющий.


Книгу-то уже нашли? А то -- вот: http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha

Кроме того, наверное, необходимо бы понимать, что далеко не всем дано быть учителями. Более того: преобладающему большинству это просто не дано.
(То же относится к "быть учеником"... Не зря в прежние времена -- начиная ещё с Бодхидхармы -- желающего стать учеником очень жёстко испытывали.)
Оттого, по мне, вместо "Ученик дзен - одновременно и учитель дзен. Это тоже практика" надо бы сказать: "Практика -- это Путь бодхисаттвы, учащегося помогать другим, не претендуя на наставничество".

----------

Алик (24.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Книгу-то уже нашли? А то -- вот: http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha
> 
> Кроме того, наверное, необходимо бы понимать, что далеко не всем дано быть учителями. Более того: преобладающему большинству это просто не дано.
> (То же относится к "быть учеником"... Не зря в прежние времена -- начиная ещё с Бодхидхармы -- желающего стать учеником очень жёстко испытывали.)
> Оттого, по мне, вместо "Ученик дзен - одновременно и учитель дзен. Это тоже практика" надо бы сказать: "Практика -- это Путь бодхисаттвы, учащегося помогать другим, не претендуя на наставничество".


А я разве утверждал, что всем дано быть учителями?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я разве утверждал, что всем дано быть учителями?


Да не было же у мну утверждения, что Аурум такое утверждал... Откуда тревога? : )
Эти мои рассуждения на полях по поводу одновременности учительства и ученичества (о чём у Аурума тоже не было ничего : ) относятся только к вдохновляющей, как понимаю, учеников фразе "Если вы ученик Дзен, вы одновременно и учитель Дзен".

----------


## Аурум

> ... Откуда тревога? : )


У вас богатое воображение!  :Cool:

----------

Юй Кан (24.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У вас богатое воображение!


Лучший способ самозащиты -- комплимент не ф бровь, а ф глаз? : ))

----------


## Аурум

> Лучший способ самозащиты -- комплимент не ф бровь, а ф глаз? : ))


Это комплимент? Спасибо!

----------

Алексей Л (24.06.2014), Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это комплимент? Спасибо!


Не, не комплимент, а... Ну, не суть: фсё равно пожалуйста. : )
А то оффтопить дальше неохота.

----------


## Аурум

> А то оффтопить дальше неохота.


Да кто ж вас заставляет?  :Smilie: 

А по теме, так дзен — это пицца "Маргарита" с чашкой капучино.

----------


## Шавырин

> Придется вдаваться очень глубоко, не думаю что вы поймете мои объяснения, сами должны понять


Ну да ...

По моей версии - это безпредельность , ибо "Так говорил Заратустра"  :Smilie: 

Ну, или " ОМ гате гате парагате парасамгате бодхи сваха " если по-буддийски  :Wink:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я про "совершенство" уточняла, а не про неведение и карму


Занимайтесь бодхичиттой, пустотой, а совершенство оставьте дзогченцам.

----------


## Нико

> Занимайтесь бодхичиттой, пустотой, а совершенство оставьте дзогченцам.


Т.е. вам? Нет уж, дудки, в совершенство дверь не заперта. Как и вам не помешало бы бодхичиттой и пустотой позаниматься.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2014), Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А по теме, так дзен — это пицца "Маргарита" с чашкой капучино.


Так думаю, что можно обойтись и без пиццы  :Smilie: 
"В Библии сказано, что всё создал Бог. Буддизм говорит, что всё создает ум. Философы говорят, что всё создает сознание. В Сутре сказано, что всё появляется из пустоты.
Что верно?
Если вы не думаете, то нет ни имени, ни формы. Знаете вы это? Если не понимаете, идите, выпейте молока. Тогда молоко научит вас." http://zendao.ru/library/Whole_World_Single_Flower

----------


## Аурум

> Так думаю, что можно обойтись и без пиццы 
> "В Библии сказано, что всё создал Бог. Буддизм говорит, что всё создает ум. Философы говорят, что всё создает сознание. В Сутре сказано, что всё появляется из пустоты.
> Что верно?
> Если вы не думаете, то нет ни имени, ни формы. Знаете вы это? Если не понимаете, идите, выпейте молока. Тогда молоко научит вас." http://zendao.ru/library/Whole_World_Single_Flower


В дзен учат даже сухим говном на палке. Из песни коана слова не выкинешь!

----------


## Алик

> В дзен учат даже сухим говном на палке. Из песни коана слова не выкинешь!


Можно и  дерьмом на палочке, и тремя фунтами льна, и еще тьмой всего. Когда Вы пробуждены - все истинно. Когда Ун Мун говорил про сухое дерьмо на палочке, он был этим, и  Док Сан был тремя фунтами льна. Но коан - не песня, это только учебная задачка для остановки потока мышления.

----------


## Аурум

> Можно и  дерьмом на палочке, и тремя фунтами льна, и еще тьмой всего. Когда Вы пробуждены - все истинно. Когда Ун Мун говорил про сухое дерьмо на палочке, он был этим, и  Док Сан был тремя фунтами льна. Но коан - не песня, это только учебная задачка для остановки потока мышления.


В оригинале, кстати, насколько мне известно, говорилось не про лён. Три фунта конопли.  :Cool: 
Хотя, не суть. Сегодня для меня Будда — это куриный суп.  :Kiss:

----------

Алик (25.06.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> В оригинале, кстати, насколько мне известно, говорилось не про лён. Три фунта конопли. 
> Хотя, не суть. Сегодня для меня Будда — это куриный суп.


Для понимания этих ответов на вопрос "Что есть природа Будды?" тоже важен контекст. "Кипарис во дворе", "три фунта льна", "сухое гавно на палке" - это просто то, что видел тот или иной мастер перед собой, когда им задавали этот вопрос.

- "Что есть природа Будды?"
- "Конфеты "Ласточка".

----------


## Аурум

> Для понимания этих ответов на вопрос "Что есть природа Будды?" тоже важен контекст. "Кипарис во дворе", "три фунта льна", "сухое гавно на палке" - это просто то, что видел тот или иной мастер перед собой, когда им задавали этот вопрос.
> 
> - "Что есть природа Будды?"
> - "Конфеты "Ласточка".


Я уже давно писал, что для дзенцев: "Будда — это _[вставить нужное по настроению]_!"

----------

Нико (25.06.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Я уже давно писал, что для дзенцев: "Будда — это _[вставить нужное по настроению]_!"


Нет, не "по настроению", а "то, что здесь и сейчас".

----------


## Андрей П.

В школе один учитель использует деревянную указку, другой - лазерную, а третий обходится кусочком мела. Кто из них учит правильно?

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, не "по настроению", а "то, что здесь и сейчас".


А настроение оно как раз здесь и сейчас. Если там и не сейчас — это уже либо воспоминание, либо фантазия.

----------


## Аурум

> В школе один учитель использует деревянную указку, другой - лазерную, а третий обходится кусочком мела. Кто из них учит правильно?


Летели два крокодила, один зелёный, а другой на север. Сколько лет пьяному ёжику?

----------

Нико (25.06.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Летели два крокодила, один зелёный, а другой на север. Сколько лет пьяному ёжику?


Вы (множ. число) сравниваете Дзен с пиццей, капучино, дерьмом, конфетами, супом и т.п. Это сродни разговорам о том, что учителя учат указками, вроде звучит логично, но суть не раскрывает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Вы (множ. число) сравниваете Дзен с пиццей, капучино, дерьмом, конфетами, супом и т.п. Это сродни разговорам о том, что учителя учат указками, вроде звучит логично, но суть не раскрывает.


Когда некоторые дзенцы пытаются _типа мудро_ отвечать на какой-то вопрос чуть переделанным известным коаном, это выглядит примерно как если бы _умственно отсталого_ ученика школы спросили: "Что такое арифметика?", а ученик вместо ответа показал  бы в ответ ручку, карандаш или кубики для счёта (то, с помощью чего учат).

----------


## Андрей П.

> Когда некоторые дзенцы пытаются _типа мудро_ отвечать на какой-то вопрос чуть переделанным известным коаном, это выглядит примерно как если бы _умственно отсталого_ ученика школы спросили: "Что такое арифметика?", а ученик вместо ответа показал  бы в ответ ручку, карандаш или кубики для счёта (то, с помощью чего учат).


Был бы я этим учителем, я бы похвалил этого ученика. Но когда бы другие (умные) ученики, *услышав мою похвалу* стали бы копировать ответ отсталого, я бы их уже отругал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Был бы я этим учителем, я бы похвалил этого ученика. Но когда бы другие (умные) ученики, *услышав мою похвалу* стали бы копировать ответ отсталого, я бы их уже отругал.


Ну да, я помню, что в дзене каждый суслик — агроном ученик — это учитель. Учите, Андрей, учите!  :Wink:

----------


## Андрей П.

> Ну да, я помню, что в дзене каждый суслик — агроном ученик — это учитель. Учите, Андрей, учите!


Не делайте из меня учителя, сделайте лучше заурядным человеком.  :Smilie: 
Я серьезно, только хотел помочь, если мои ответы получились в стиле "типа мудрые", извините, не заметил.

Update:
Кодо Саваки предупреждал: "Не используй путь, чтобы сделать себя важным." Вроде, простая фраза, без "второго дна" и скрытого смысла, а так тяжело ее придерживаться..

----------


## Аурум

> Не делайте из меня учителя, сделайте лучше заурядным человеком.


А разве я могу делать вас кем-то?




> Я серьезно, только хотел помочь, если мои ответы получились в стиле "типа мудрые", извините, не заметил.


К чему извинения? Это же форум, он создан в том числе и для обмена мнениями на какую-то тему. А так, конечно же, все мы те еще типа мудрецы.

----------

Алексей Л (25.06.2014), Нико (25.06.2014), Шавырин (25.06.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> А разве я могу делать вас кем-то?


Конечно, неужели Вы видите только набор пикселей на экране?  :Smilie: 




> К чему извинения? Это же форум, он создан в том числе и для обмена мнениями на какую-то тему. А так, конечно же, все мы те еще типа мудрецы.


Да, я это больше для себя, чтобы не зазнался.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Да, я это больше для себя, чтобы не зазнался.


У вас есть опасность или основания зазнаться? :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

> Конечно, неужели Вы видите только набор пикселей на экране?


Я могу лишь указать на что-то, но делать _вас_ кем-то может только один человек, и этот человек — вы.

----------


## Андрей П.

> У вас есть опасность или основания зазнаться?


Я думаю у каждого есть эта опасность. Но если вопрос касается аномальной ситуации, то и здесь тоже есть основания, раньше наблюдал у себя симптомы нарциссизма.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Я могу лишь указать на что-то, но делать _вас_ кем-то может только один человек, и этот человек — вы.


Я говорил про другое, каждый из нас живет в своем собственном мире и образы окружающих (и себя конечно) создает сам. Наверняка слышали полуанекдотический пример, когда муж умывался в ванной и из-за шума воды не слышал, что его жена с ним в этот момент разговаривала. Когда же он вышел, то обнаружил, что жена объявила ему бойкот. Просто она считала его молчание - игнорированием ее слов. Вот так вот она создала себе мужа-хама.  :Smilie: 
Кто я *для Вас* "мудрый учитель" или заурядный человек, решать только Вам, *для себя* я уже определился.

----------


## Аурум

> Кто я *для Вас* "мудрый учитель" или заурядный человек, решать только Вам, *для себя* я уже определился.


Не поверите, но вас никогда не считал ни мудрым учителем, ни учителем вообще.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Не поверите, но вас никогда не считал ни мудрым учителем, ни учителем вообще.


Почему же, верю. Вы, наверное, просто не заметили кавычки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

обратите внимание на стартовый пост топика



> А собственно буддизм ли Дзен? 
> Каково, так сказать, приземленно-практическое отношение к сутрам, к 8БП, к 4БИ?


8БП - это восьмеричный благородный Путь (если кто не в курсе) с его правильными составляющими (Будда ясно определил - что есть правильно по отношению к этому Пути, и то, что таковым не является). 8БП - основание любых форм буддизма, в том числе и Дзен. Им же пользуются для различения буддийской практики от не буддийской. Напомню - каковы составляющие этого Пути - правильное воззрение, правильное намерение, правильная речь, правильные поступки, правильный образ жизни, правильное усилие, правильное памятование и правильное сосредоточение. У того, кто проходит этим Путём (практикует его) есть возможность различения правильного (по отношению к нему) от не правильного. У тех, кто не идёт им такой возможности нет. В этой связи могут возникнуть вопросы о правильности




> Во-первых, в "Посыпании Будды..." есть контекст, уточняющий фразу "Если вы ученик Дзен, вы одновременно и учитель Дзен".
> Во-вторых, принадлежит эта фраза признанному учителю, а не тому или иному склонному к поучительствам ученику.
> Если же ученик а) вынимает фразу из контекста; б) не указывает хотя бы примерно источник/авторство фразы-цитаты и даже не оснащая её кавычками (т.е., по сути, выдавая её за свою), то тем самым он становится в позу учителя, не будучи таковым.
> Разве это правильно?





> В школе один учитель использует деревянную указку, другой - лазерную, а третий обходится кусочком мела. Кто из них учит правильно?


сравните их с восьмеричным благородным Путём и его составляющими - получите ответ. У старухи, вращающей молитвенный барабан, монаха, практикующего винаю, йогина, находящегося в 30-летнем тёмном затворе, дзенского Учителя и его учеников, участника буддийского форума это правильное одинаково, при условии, что они буддисты (принимали буддийское Прибежище и не отказались от него). Оно такое же, как у Будды

----------


## Нико

> раньше наблюдал у себя симптомы нарциссизма.


Как это чувствуется до сих пор :Wink:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А настроение оно как раз здесь и сейчас. Если там и не сейчас — это уже либо воспоминание, либо фантазия.


И ведь не поспоришь  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (25.06.2014)

----------


## Гошка

Ну прочитай
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дзэн

«Общие рассуждения Бодхидхармы о четырех действиях, ведущих на путь Большой колесницы»
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4556504

----------


## Гошка

> А собственно буддизм ли Дзен? 
> Каково, так сказать, приземленно-практическое отношение к сутрам, к 8БП, к 4БИ?


Ну прочитай
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дзэн

«Общие рассуждения Бодхидхармы о четырех действиях, ведущих на путь Большой колесницы»
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4556504

----------


## Юй Кан

> «Общие рассуждения Бодхидхармы о четырех действиях, ведущих на путь Большой колесницы»
> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4556504


Есть ещё один перевод этого канона: "Общее разъяснение великого наставника Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы".

----------

Ашвария (27.06.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Вот о таких фразах и речь. Человека спрашиваешь конкретный вопрос о сутрах, 8БП или 4БИ, а в ответ: "устал - отдохни, проголодался - поешь"


Дзен отвечает на разные вопросы об учении именно так чтобы показать как пустое теоретизирование не имеет ничего общего с происходящим здесь и сейчас и которое ты упускаешь пока задаеёшь "важные вопросы".Самое важное-самоосознание в любой момент отсутствует у спрашивающего. Поэтому совет на самом деле очень мощный: устал-отдохни, это значит не занимайся тысячью дел и не планируй,слушай себя,присутствуй и переживай присутствие. Будь там где ты есть. Позволь случатся тому что происходит. Позволь недеянию стать твоим проводником. Перестань быть делателем.
 Это приведение человека в состояние открытого восприятия когда нету ничего концептуального и когда происходит самоосознание наряду с "забыванием себя",в том смысле что больше ты не держишь свой собственный образ у себя в голове. Дзен окутан завесой таинственности по одной простой причине. Это практика. Как кто-то сказал: "тысячи книг недостаточно чтобы описать что такое дзен и одного слова уже слишком много." Невозможно передать непосредственный опыт никому. Отсюда кажущаяся таинственность. Плавание,готовка еды,плотничество будет окутано такой же тайной для тех кто читает об этом но никогда не пробовал. Как говорят читающие о Дзен кушают меню вместо еды.  Не сидевший в дзадзен и не идущий по пути не поймёт о чём это даже если прочитает все книги о дзен. На собственном опыте знаю. Пока не стал сидеть,думал ну всё понимаю. Оказалось вообще то что я думал и читал относилось к моему воображению больше чем к Дзен.  :Smilie: )
Дзен это путь простоты,отбрасывание всего лишнего,путь созерцания источника всего всегда. Дзадзен не начинается и не заканчивается по звонку. Он длится всю жизнь. И сам по себе он бесполезен. Понимаете? В нём нет пользы на будущее. Это выражение момента. Это как спусковой крючок. Он удобен. Но хотя он значителен он не более значителен чем чистка картошки или подметание улицы. Это не метод и не практика. Дзадзен называют "практикой без практики",не догадываетесь почему? Потому,что вы не можете "практиковать" самих себя. Сидение в дзадзен это просто наблюдение своего бытия в положении сидя. Самовспоминание. 
В дзен нет разницы между духовным и бездуховным. Всё духовно. Всё свято,и всё должно быть отброшено "без отбрасывания",путём направления ума на своё собственное существование как нечто незнакомое.

----------

Богдан Б (06.07.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Всё духовно.


Прошу прощения, что я вмешиваюсь абсолютно не в свое обсуждение, но Вы ничего не напутали со словом "духовность" по отношению к Дзен (да и ко всему буддизму сразу)? 

... Помнится мне, теща Игоря Мироновича Губермана произнесла как-то на эту тему чудеснейшую фразу: "Лучше я пять раз услышу слово "жопа", чем один раз - "духовность"... Так может и Вы вовсе не "духовность" имели в виду?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (27.06.2014), Нико (27.06.2014), Паня (27.06.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Дзен отвечает на разные вопросы об учении именно так чтобы показать как  пустое теоретизирование не имеет ничего общего с происходящим здесь и  сейчас и которое ты упускаешь пока задаеёшь "важные вопросы".


Это "дзен-в-себе". А я спрашиваю сугубо ...эээ... в академическом ключе: вот 4БИ, вот 8БП, вот Канон, вот ритуал, вот "сожги сутры", вот "убей Будду".

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Это "дзен-в-себе". А я спрашиваю сугубо ...эээ... в академическом ключе: вот 4БИ, вот 8БП, вот Канон, вот ритуал, вот "сожги сутры", вот "убей Будду".


Где в дзене может быть академический ключ? Не знаю ни одной дзен-академии. Если интересует религиоведческий ключ, то могу про нирвану дать цитату из уже приводившейся выше википедии: "Дзэн считает, что различные буддийские термины (нирвана, скандхи, дхармы) не имеют отношения к истине, и поэтому не рассматривает их". Про сожжение сутр в дзене ещё есть раздел тут http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сожжение_книг

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Где в дзене может быть академический ключ? Не знаю ни одной дзен-академии. Если интересует религиоведческий ключ, то могу про нирвану дать цитату из уже приводившейся выше википедии: "Дзэн считает, что различные буддийские термины (нирвана, скандхи, дхармы) не имеют отношения к истине, и поэтому не рассматривает их". Про сожжение сутр в дзене ещё есть раздел тут http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сожжение_книг


Дзен свободен, но обучение ему — нет: оно ограничено временем и местом и связано с определенными обычаями и традициями.
Вот весёлая история о таких ограничениях и связях http://www.e-reading.ws/chapter.php/...monastyre.html

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Слышен ли львиный рык?,нужна ли сухость за сухостью?,понимаются ли ветви через корень? и кто тащит этот труп? - набор вопросов.

----------


## Алик

> Слышен ли львиный рык?,нужна ли сухость за сухостью?,понимаются ли ветви через корень? и кто тащит этот труп? - набор вопросов.


Набор ответов : " МУ- Му"  :Smilie:

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Дзен свободен, но обучение ему — нет: оно ограничено временем и местом и связано с определенными обычаями и традициями.


Никто же не спорит про традиции, но я бы не называл школы дзэн академиями, и монастыри дзэн тоже бы не называл. Иногда учителя дают речь Дхармы про что-то, но вот так вот, как хочет Akaguma, всё по полочкам сразу, не уверен. В той же приводимой вами хорошей книге, которую я читал, не помню, чтобы в таком ключе учитель Ветеринга что-то объяснял. У него там было очень практичное стремление, чтобы Ветеринг решил нужные коаны. Ему даже не важно было, буддист ли Ветеринг или нет.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Алик Вы всё как-то усложняете.

----------

Алик (27.06.2014), Антон Соносон (27.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Никто же не спорит про традиции, но я бы не называл школы дзэн академиями, и монастыри дзэн тоже бы не называл. Иногда учителя дают речь Дхармы про что-то, но вот так вот, как хочет Akaguma, всё по полочкам сразу, не уверен. В той же приводимой вами хорошей книге, которую я читал, не помню, чтобы в таком ключе учитель Ветеринга что-то объяснял. У него там было очень практичное стремление, чтобы Ветеринг решил нужные коаны. Ему даже не важно было, буддист ли Ветеринг или нет.


И я тоже!  :Smilie:  Автор указывал в книге на четыре благородные истины, восьмеричный Путь и опору на сутры, которые монахи периодически прочитывали. Относительно - Учитель ничего не объяснял "в таком ключе"; вернее всего - это связано с тем, что главный герой не знал местного языка на уровне, необходимом для интеллектуального представления о том, что тебе объясняют. В каких-то решающих объяснениях и поучениях использовали переводчика (Питер). Про то, был ли В. буддистом и принимал ли буддийское Прибежище - вернее всего принимал, 2 года в б. монастыре как-никак (да и книжка буддийская). Здесь эту тему обсуждали, напр., 5 постhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10487

----------


## Нико

> Слышен ли львиный рык?,нужна ли сухость за сухостью?,понимаются ли ветви через корень? и кто тащит этот труп? - набор вопросов.


Лаконично и ничего лишнего)

----------


## Владислав Бро

> И я тоже!  Автор указывал в книге на четыре благородные истины, восьмеричный Путь и опору на сутры, которые монахи периодически прочитывали.


Естественно, про четыре благородные истины и восьмеричный путь обычно всегда рассказывают в начале. И сутры ученики изучают, да. Однако насчёт строгой академичности я не уверен. Многие дзенские монахи, например, ежедневно поют сутру сердца, в которой говорится, что нет никаких четырёх благородных истин. Такие случаи не могут быть сведены просто к академичному "вот 4БИ".

----------


## Нико

> Многие дзенские монахи, например, ежедневно поют сутру сердца, в которой говорится, что нет никаких четырёх благородных истин.


И, естественно, понимают смысл того, о чём поют :Big Grin:

----------


## Владислав Бро

> И, естественно, понимают смысл того, о чём поют


Это не обязательное условие для пения  :Smilie:  Су Бонг говорил про сутру сердца: "Наконец, эта Сутра говорит о том, что Вам необязательно понимать всю эту речь, достаточно будет и того, что Вы станете произносить : Гате, гате ... Это мой подарок Вам".

----------


## Нико

> Это не обязательное условие для пения  Су Бонг говорил про сутру сердца: "Наконец, эта Сутра говорит о том, что Вам необязательно понимать всю эту речь, достаточно будет и того, что Вы станете произносить : Гате, гате ... Это мой подарок Вам".


А лучше всё же понимать, имхо)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Нико согласен с Вами,вот поэтому Доген говорил - " Не достаточно иссушения дерева,нужна сухость за сухостью".

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это не обязательное условие для пения  Су Бонг говорил про сутру сердца: "Наконец, эта Сутра говорит о том, что Вам необязательно понимать всю эту речь, достаточно будет и того, что Вы станете произносить : Гате, гате ... Это мой подарок Вам".





> Нико согласен с Вами,вот поэтому Доген говорил - " Не достаточно иссушения дерева,нужна сухость за сухостью".


- Видишь, дерево растет, возле речки прямо?
Я тебя люблю вот так! - понимаешь, мама?
А у мамы на руках видно всю долину.
- Вот как я тебя люблю! - мать сказала сыну.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Антон, разделяю Ваш позитив,но какого ластоногого?

----------

Антон Соносон (27.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Антон, разделяю Ваш позитив,но какого ластоногого?


не вижу смысла обсуждать содержание сутры Сердца, отсутствие в ней 4БИ, пустоту и т.п. Беспричинное не подлежит обсуждению
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=932
относительно Дхармы (Дзен). Мы можем обсудить - что есть Это (Дхарма)? В рамках 4 БИ, восьмеричного Пути, Прибежища, обетов, соответствующих сутр и др., но никак иначе

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Что есть это? в рамках каких сутр обсуждать?

----------

Влад К (27.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Что есть это? в рамках каких сутр обсуждать?


тех, что не относятся к Запредельной Мудрости. 
напр., http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....B3%D0%B8%D0%B8

Сутра сердца - манифестация для выражения солидарности :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> не вижу смысла обсуждать содержание сутры Сердца, отсутствие в ней 4БИ, пустоту и т.п. Беспричинное не подлежит обсуждению
> http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=932
> относительно Дхармы (Дзен). Мы можем обсудить - что есть Это? В рамках 4 БИ, восьмеричного Пути, Прибежища, обетов, соответствующих сутр и др., но никак иначе


Что есть Это - за пределами рассудочного понимания, Вы сами написали, что "  Беспричинное не подлежит обсуждению".

----------


## Влад К

@*Akaguma* , может Вам будет интересно почитать книгу Д.Т. Судзуки - "Основы Дзен Буддизма"
В этой книге вроде всё подробно рассказывается о истории развития, методах практики, взаимодействия дзен с японской культурой и много всего интересного. А главное написана в понятном, академичном стиле. :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (01.07.2014), Алик (27.06.2014), Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Что есть Это - за пределами рассудочного понимания, Вы сами написали, что "  Беспричинное не подлежит обсуждению".





> Что есть это? в рамках каких сутр обсуждать?


1. Тех, что не относятся к Запредельной Мудрости
2. Для обсуждения нужна причина
3. Для создавания и разрушения концепций нужна причина
4. Сутра Cердца - манифестация для выражения солидарности :Smilie: 
5. В ней причины нет
6. ???
7. ????
8. PROFIT

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Про сутру сердца понял,про "ЭТО"в рамках чего рассматривать?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Про сутру сердца понял,про "ЭТО"в рамках чего рассматривать?


обратите внимание на стартовый пост темы, в его рамках здесь и обсуждаем

----------


## Артур Гуахо

В сутре сердца говорится о бодхисатве.

----------


## Good

> В сутре сердца говорится о бодхисатве.


Нет, в Сутре сердца говорится о сердце :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (30.06.2014), Паня (30.06.2014), Сергей Ч (30.06.2014), Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, в Сутре сердца говорится о сердце


Не, там о пустоте говорится.

----------


## Won Soeng

Может быть, все-таки, о праджняпарамите?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019), Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Может быть, все-таки, о праджняпарамите?


Что есть одно и то же :EEK!:

----------


## Won Soeng

Праджняпарамита и пустота - одно и то же?  :Smilie:  Или пустота и форма, пустота и чувства, пустота и восприятие, пустота и порывы, пустота и сознание?

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Что есть одно и то же


Ой-ли ?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> Ой-ли ?


А вы как думаете?

----------


## Шавырин

И да, Нико, ежели Вас не затруднит , озвучьте Ваши переводы (печатные) ...

Если увижу где-либо их , - сразу в печь !

Без обид !

Гошшо.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> А вы как думаете?


Не так , как Вы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Без обид !


Блин, даже я обиделась...

----------


## Аурум

> Блин, даже я обиделась...


Дзен — это и обида тоже!  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И да, Нико, ежели Вас не затруднит , озвучьте Ваши переводы (печатные) ...
> 
> Если увижу где-либо их , - сразу в печь !
> 
> Без обид !
> 
> Гошшо.


Я от вас такого не ожидала, признаться. Если увидите где-то книги в моём переводе, сразу сожгите, плиз. И сайт mahayana.ru ануллируйте.

Только, задыхаясь от волнения и смущения, скажу: мой перевод Сутры сердца ежедневно читают тысячи человек.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Я от вас такого не ожидала, признаться. Если увидите где-то книги в моём переводе, сразу сожгите, плиз. И сайт mahayana.ru ануллируйте.
> 
> Только, задыхаясь от волнения и смущения, скажу: мой перевод Сутры сердца ежедневно читают тысячи человек.


Мне всё равно

Соболезную ( этим тысячам)

П.С. Я даже имени Вашего незнаю.

----------


## Neroli

> Дзен — это и обида тоже!


Да, его дзен обиднее моего.

----------

Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мне всё равно
> 
> Соболезную ( этим тысячам)
> 
> П.С. Я даже имени Вашего незнаю.


А чой-то соболезновать, если перевод реально хороший? Я устала уже себя принижать тут. А имя моё довольно известное, книг более 30 в моём переводе. Несложно выяснить, г-н Шавырин. "Не знаю" пишется раздельно.

http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/text/p011/011.pdf

----------

Neroli (30.06.2014), Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да, его дзен обиднее моего.


Ну началось! Сейчас дзенами мериться начнём!  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну началось! Сейчас дзенами мериться начнём!


А можно сначала посмотреть?

----------

Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А можно сначала посмотреть?


Можно даже послушать...

----------


## Neroli

> Можно даже послушать...


Дзен хлопка одной ладони?

----------


## Аурум

> Дзен хлопка одной ладони?


Му!

----------


## Шавырин

> "Не знаю" пишется раздельно.
> 
> http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/text/p011/011.pdf


Контролируемая глупость

А Вы не принижайте (себя) и будет Вам счастьё !  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А имя моё довольно известное, книг более 30 в моём переводе.

----------

Аурум (30.06.2014), Нико (30.06.2014), Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> 


Ух, насмешила!!!!

----------


## Шавырин

http://trubnikovann.narod.ru/Hrdaya.htm 

Лично для меня этот перевод ближе  :Smilie: 

Ну да ..."JEDEM DAS SEINE"

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Контролируемая глупость



Это вы про Сутру сердца? Или про печку, в которую собрались отправить все мои переводы?

----------


## Нико

> http://trubnikovann.narod.ru/Hrdaya.htm 
> 
> Лично для меня этот перевод ближе 
> 
> Ну да ..."JEDEM DAS SEINE"


Ну ближе, так и ближе.Я вон тоже суши люблю из одного только ресторана на Конннот-плейс в Дели.

----------

Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это вы про Сутру сердца? Или про печку, в которую собрались отправить все мои переводы?

----------


## Neroli

> Лично для меня этот перевод ближе


А остальные переводы чего? Жжете?

----------

Нико (30.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> 


Ну вот, дзеном о палец не ударил, а уже устал.

----------

Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> А остальные переводы чего? Жжете?


Временами  :Embarrassment:

----------

Neroli (30.06.2014), Аурум (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Временами


Мухожуки всегда так именно и поступают.

----------

Neroli (30.06.2014), Шавырин (30.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Мухожуки всегда так именно и поступают.


Мухожгут?

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мухожгут?


Типа, жжёт мух? Наверное, я даже сразу не догадалась))))

----------


## Neroli

> Типа, жжёт мух? Наверное, я даже сразу не догадалась))))


Все пропала тема. Теперь мы мух жжем)) Смеемся))

----------

Нико (30.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Все пропала тема. Теперь мы мух жжем)) Смеемся))


Так это прекрасно укладывается в формулу: "Дзен — это [вставить слово по настроению]!"
Дзен — это мухожук!

----------

Neroli (30.06.2014), Нико (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так это прекрасно укладывается в формулу: "Дзен — это [вставить слово по настроению]!"
> Дзен — это мухожук!


Так дзен прекрасно укладывается вот в такую тему.

-- "Я в Ладаке, в Леке, забронировала себе гостиницу, 50 баксов в день".
-"А чё, может я там с вами три дня могу пожить?"
- " Не, вдруг я мужика найду. И потом, ты безденежная".

----------


## Neroli

Дзен - это найти мужика?  :EEK!:

----------

Нико (30.06.2014)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Аурум - Вы мой кумир!,дзен уложили в формулу,теперь пойдёт.

----------

Neroli (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Дзен - это найти мужика?


Вот прекрасная формула)

----------


## Аурум

> Аурум - Вы мой кумир!,дзен уложили в формулу,теперь пойдёт.


Да всегда пожалуйста! Не в первый раз формулу пишу.  :Cool:

----------

Нико (30.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да всегда пожалуйста! Не в первый раз формулу пишу.





> Ничего лучшего придумать не смог?


: )

----------


## Neroli

> Вот прекрасная формула)


Это унылый дзен))

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это унылый дзен))


А не унылый дзен, это что? Я не люблю когда палкой по голове))

----------


## Neroli

> А не унылый дзен, это что?


Дзен - это мухожук))

----------

Аурум (30.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

Дзен-это на 100 процентов всегда  неправильный ответ на вопрос учителя дзен. (это  однозначно).

----------


## Аурум

> Дзен-это на 100 процентов всегда  неправильный ответ на вопрос учителя дзен. (это  однозначно).


Если почитаете притчи дзенские, то убедитесь, что есть притчи где учитель вполне удовлетворён ответом ученика.

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Дзен-это на 100 процентов всегда  неправильный ответ на вопрос учителя дзен. (это  однозначно).


Обычно вопросы задают ученики. Если учитель что и спрашивает, то только  для того, чтобы понять, ясен ли ум ученика. В ясном уме нет мыслей, поэтому любой ответ - отражение реальности.

----------

Альбина (30.06.2014), Аурум (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Обычно вопросы задают ученики. Если учитель что и спрашивает, то только  для того, чтобы понять, ясен ли ум ученика. В ясном уме нет мыслей, поэтому любой ответ - отражение реальности.


А что это за ясный ум, в котором нет мыслей? Даун?

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Если почитаете притчи дзенские, то убедитесь, что есть притчи где учитель вполне удовлетворён ответом ученика.


Пока такое впечатление. Появился спортивный интерес найти подобные притчи. :Smilie:

----------

Нико (30.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дзен-это на 100 процентов всегда  неправильный ответ на вопрос учителя дзен. (это  однозначно).


В древних гунъанях/коанах или вэнь-да/мондо (это, собственно, реальные истории, записанные для потомков : ) встречаются и случаи, когда критерием достигнутого просветления служат даже не слова ответа, а -- _состояние ума_ отвечающего.
Например:

Фа-ен спросил однажды монаха Сюань-цзы, почему тот никогда не задает ему вопросов о Дзэн. Монах ответил, что получил разъяснение по этому поводу от своего прежнего учителя. Фа-ен попросил, чтобы он изложил свое понимание, и монах рассказал, что на вопрос "что такое Будда" он получил такой ответ: 
— "Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем". 
— Хороший ответ, – сказал Фа-ен. — Но я уверен, что ты его не понял. 
— Пин-тин, – объяснил монах, — это Бог огня. Искать огня для него — то же самое, что для меня — искать Будду. Я и так Будда, и не о чем спрашивать. 
— Так я и знал, — рассмеялся Фа-янь. — Ты этого не понимаешь. 
Монах так обиделся, что ушел из монастыря. Но через некоторое время он раскаялся и вернулся, смиренно прося у учителя наставлений. 
— Спрашивай, — сказал Фа-ен. 
— Что такое Будда? — спросил монах. 
— Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем!

----------

Hang Gahm (01.07.2014), Алик (30.06.2014), Альбина (30.06.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Влад К (30.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Обычно вопросы задают ученики. Если учитель что и спрашивает, то только  для того, чтобы понять, ясен ли ум ученика. В ясном уме нет мыслей, поэтому любой ответ - отражение реальности.


Как же можно дать ответ без мыслей?

----------


## Юй Кан

И не всегда правильный ответ -- вербальный. Иногда это м.б. просто жест или движение...

У По-чана было так много учеников, что пришлось открыть новый монастырь. Чтобы подобрать подходящую кандидатуру в руководители этого монастыря, он собрал всех своих монахов, поставил перед ними кувшин и сказал: 
— Не называя это кувшином, скажите, что это такое. 
 Старший монах сказал: "Куском дерева это не назовешь". 
 А монастырский повар поддел кувшин ногой и, перевернув его, вышел из комнаты. Повара назначили главой нового монастыря.
Взято отсюда: http://spl.com.ua/f/rus/dzen/pr2.html , где подобного много. : )
(Но вообще глупых ответов, конечно, больше... не только в БФ! Нормально.)

----------

Алик (30.06.2014), Альбина (30.06.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Влад К (30.06.2014), Паня (01.07.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> — Спрашивай, — сказал Фа-ен.
> — Что такое Будда? — спросил монах.
> — Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем!


И именно так - т.е. перечитывая, ломая голову и благоговея над этими старинными историями, все наши местные форумные дзен-коллеги внезапно(!) и пришли к полному и непревзойденному Просветлению!  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (01.07.2014), Альбина (30.06.2014), Аурум (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И именно так - т.е. перечитывая, ломая голову и благоговея над этими старинными историями, все наши местные форумные дзен-коллеги внезапно(!) и пришли к полному и непревзойденному Просветлению!


Что за глупая зависть?! : ))
Благоговеют же не "над чем-то", а... Сами уточните, ладно?

----------


## Нико

> Фа-ен спросил однажды монаха Сюань-цзы, почему тот н
> 
> икогда не задает ему вопросов о Дзэн. Монах ответил, что получил разъяснение по этому поводу от своего прежнего учителя


Это, наверное, произошло потому, что Сюань-цзы энное количество лет учился в Наланде)))

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Что за глупая зависть?!


Да-да, дружище...  :Smilie:  Стародавняя, замшелая зависть к немотивированным выводам из неадекватных средневековых историй... Она и есть!  :Smilie:  А как Вы угадали?

----------

Аурум (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это, наверное, произошло потому, что Сюань-цзы энное количество лет учился в Наланде)))


Вот те и на... %) Любящая точность Нико спутала Сюань-цзы с Сюань-цзаном. 
Но это всё, конечно, не вина её и даже не беда, а просто грушёвое варенье? : )

----------


## Алик

> Как же можно дать ответ без мыслей?


На вопрос, требующий логического ответа, без обдумывания ответить нельзя. Но рассудок так устроен, что пытается дать ответ и на те вопросы, где он бессилен. Когда рассудок, не сумевший найти верный ответ, наконец, замолкает, ум становится пустым, без мыслей. Но вопрос-то остается.) И если решимость дать ответ не утрачена, то происходит как-бы прорыв, озарение, когда ответ  - вот он, прямо перед тобой. И ясно видишь, что только рассудок мешал тебе.

----------

Богдан Б (06.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да-да, дружище...  Стародавняя, замшелая зависть к немотивированным выводам из неадекватных средневековых историй... Она и есть!  А как Вы угадали?


Да торчит же... : ) Очередные претензии в чужом разделе по поводу инородного учения, не укладывающегося в уме без претензий.

----------


## Нико

> Вот те и на... %) Любящая точность Нико спутала Сюань-цзы с Сюань-цзаном. 
> Но это всё, конечно, не вина её и даже не беда, а просто грушёвое варенье? : )


Ой, если спутала, очень извиняюсь! Для меня все китайцы  на одно лицо!

----------


## Альбина

> На вопрос, требующий логического ответа, без обдумывания ответить нельзя. Но рассудок так устроен, что пытается дать ответ и на те вопросы, где он бессилен. Когда рассудок, не сумевший найти верный ответ, наконец, замолкает, ум становится пустым, без мыслей. Но вопрос-то остается.) И если решимость дать ответ не утрачена, то происходит как-бы прорыв, озарение, когда ответ  - вот он, прямо перед тобой. И ясно видишь, что только рассудок мешал тебе.


Вот и не понятно действительно кто куда и зачем пришел. 


> — Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем!


Прорыв к сожалению не произошел,а произошел подвис...) :Frown:  А узнать,что имели ввиду отвечающие хочется.

----------

Алик (30.06.2014), Нико (30.06.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Вот и не понятно действительно кто куда и зачем пришел. Прорыв к сожалению не произошел,а произошел подвис...) А узнать,что имели ввиду отвечающие хочется.


— Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем!  Кошка ест кошачий корм. Именно это и имелось в виду. В дзен нет умопостроений - все указывает на реальность.

----------

Альбина (30.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> — Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот и не понятно действительно кто куда и зачем пришел. Прорыв к сожалению не произошел,а произошел подвис...) А узнать,что имели ввиду отвечающие хочется.


Сам я когда-то, впервые встретив это мондо, очень смеялся в силу неожиданности концовки и её... прозрачности. Ну, как щелчок вдруг произошёл.
Что касается бога огня, то можно всё это, если нужно, растолковать рационально, но проку от таких толков, полагаю, будет негусто... %)
Нужно? : )

----------

Алик (30.06.2014), Альбина (30.06.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Очередные претензии в чужом разделе...


Мда-а...




> *Юй Кан*
> Участник
> Регистрация
>     12.07.2005
> *Традиция
>     Нет*
> Сообщений
>     9,299


Кхм... Я все не могу, друзья мои, решить по поводу правильной ориентации - "его" это личный раздел или не его... (с) "Корнет, вы - женщина?!"  :Smilie:  

А может я и в самом деле "не в тот" раздел случайно влез?  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Один наставник дзен ответил на вопрос «Что такое дзен?» следующим образом: «Пить чай, есть рис, проводить свое время естественно, любоваться потолком, любоваться горами. Какое безмятежное спокойствие и чувство!».  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (30.06.2014), Альбина (30.06.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> — Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем!  Кошка ест кошачий корм. Именно это и имелось в виду. В дзен нет умопостроений - все указывает на реальность.


И не поспоришь ведь даже. Это еще можно назвать "доверие каждому мигу".

----------

Алик (30.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

О! *Сергей Ч.* опять возник! Здравствуйте, дружище!  :Smilie:  

... Как же все-таки здорово - безмятежно, спокойно, безыскусно и непрерывно  :Smilie:  постоянно цитировать представителей других школ - от Дзена до Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, не правда ли?  :Smilie:  Искренне радуюсь за Вас.

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Аурум (01.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> И не поспоришь ведь даже. Это еще можно назвать "доверие каждому мигу".


"Доверие каждому мигу" - здорово сказано!

----------

Альбина (30.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Один наставник дзен ответил на вопрос «Что такое дзен?» следующим образом: «Пить чай, есть рис, проводить свое время естественно, любоваться потолком, любоваться горами. Какое безмятежное спокойствие и чувство!».



Рис терпеть не могу. Может, другие варианты есть?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А может я и в самом деле "не в тот" раздел случайно влез?


Да точно говорю, век освобождения не видать: влез! : )
Традиция для Этернала чуждая? Чуждая: иначе он не выдавал бы в очередной раз своё полное неразумение её подходов и методов под видом постебушек от большого, скажем так, ума, препятствующего пониманию вполне простых вещей (как у того профессора, какому было рекомендовано освободить чашку). 
И влез сюда он -- ой вряд ли что случайно: ибо его комплексы по поводу дзэн вытарчивают в БФ не первый раз... Рецидив: разве нет?

----------


## Нико

> Да точно говорю, век освобождения не видать: влез! : )
> Традиция для Этернала чуждая? Чуждая: иначе он не выдавал бы в очередной раз своё полное неразумение её подходов и методов под видом постебушек от большого, скажем так, ума, препятствующего пониманию вполне простых вещей (как у того профессора, какому было рекомендовано освободить чашку). 
> И влез сюда он -- ой вряд ли что случайно: ибо его комплексы по поводу дзэн вытарчивают в БФ не первый раз... Рецидив: разве нет?




"Чуждая" -- нет такого слова в русском языке.

----------


## Альбина

> "Доверие каждому мигу" - здорово сказано!


Это Вы С Юй Каном и с   Пин-тин Тун-цзы пробили .)

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Чуждая" -- нет такого слова в русском языке.


Ох, мать честная, да что ж Вы так -- с плеча, просто себя не щадя? %)
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1089450

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Традиция для Этернала чуждая? Чуждая: иначе он не выдавал бы в очередной раз своё полное неразумение её подходов и методов под видом постебушек от большого, скажем так, ума, препятствующего пониманию вполне простых вещей


И я полностью(!) с Вами согласен... "Скажем решительное "нет" сионистам на нашем форуме!"




> ибо его комплексы по поводу дзэн вытарчивают в БФ не первый раз...


Прошу прощения, дружище! ... Наверное всего второй или третий, не так ведь?  :Smilie:  _(впрочем, я надеюсь, что Вы подсчитали нарушителей Вашего благостного "дзен-спокойствия" гораздо более точно - чьи именно вражеские комплексы тут "вытарчивают" -  не правда ли?)_

Но я же искренне не хотел Вас обидеть или  задеть!  :Smilie:  Вы просто в следующий раз указывайте традицию и своих личных учителей, а я уж их постараюсь деликатно обойти мимо, угу?  :Smilie:  И, заодно, - не потревожить благость и спокойствие Вашего дзен-ума...




> Рецидив: разве нет?


Да-да-да, дружище... Рецидив. "Украл - выпил - в тюрьму"... Позовите что ли участливого и благожелательного  дзен-модератора себе на помощь: он ведь не откажет и гарантированно поможет разрешить Ваши личные проблемы...  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это Вы С Юй Каном и с   Пин-тин Тун-цзы пробили .)


Можно поумничаю? : )
"Доверие каждому мигу" это реально красивая... лирика.
А с богом огня, пришедшим за огнём, -- очень просто: речь о том, что обладающий природой будды зачем-то ищет будду снаружи...
Но мало это понимать рассудком: это должно быть пережито на уровне чань/дхьяны или просветления.
Мои извинения, если объяснил и без того понятное. : )

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Антон Соносон (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Рис терпеть не могу. Может, другие варианты есть?


«Пить чай, есть цампу...» (далее по тексту)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И я полностью(!) с Вами согласен...


Вот и славно.
Осталось только научить-ся уважать другие традиции, независимо от собственного их понимания: по умолчанию. ОК?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О! *Сергей Ч.* опять возник! Здравствуйте, дружище!


 "В то время как Совокупности возникают, распадаются и умирают, о бхиккху, в каждое мгновение вы рождаетесь, распадаетесь и умираете".

Добрый вечер! ) 




> ... Как же все-таки здорово - безмятежно, спокойно, безыскусно и непрерывно  постоянно цитировать представителей других школ - от Дзена до Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, не правда ли?  Искренне радуюсь за Вас.


Чего и Вам советую - оставить привязанность к "колеснице делению" и обратить внимание на Дхарму )):

Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум.

----------

Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

Я один раз спросила у одного тибетца: Как мы можешь жить только с одной женой? Он ответил: не могу, это как каждый день рис и чечевица*

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
> Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
> Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
> Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум.


Чудесно! И ведь полностью с Вами согласен! 
... Но исторический Будда Шакьямуни (может Вы при этом не присутствовали - ... не знаю, право) добавил как-то еще одну сакральную фразу:




> *"Не в свою Колесницу не садись!"*

----------

Аурум (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> «Пить чай, есть цампу...» (далее по тексту)


Или -- "пить чанг, есть цампу..." : )

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Влад К (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Можно поумничаю? : )
> "Доверие каждому мигу" это реально красивая... лирика.
> А с богом огня, пришедшим за огнём, -- очень просто: речь о том, что обладающий природой будды зачем-то ищет будду снаружи...
> Но мало это понимать рассудком: это должно быть пережито на уровне чань/дхьяны или просветления.
> Мои извинения, если объяснил и без того понятное. : )


Может я неправильно поняла. Мне показалось ,что монах это и имел ввиду,когда обьяснял .Но получил незачет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ... Но исторический Будда Шакьямуни (может Вы при этом не присутствовали - ... не знаю, право) добавил как-то еще одну сакральную фразу:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Не в свою Колесницу не садись!"*


Любите Вы однако приписывать Будде разного рода дополнения..) Исторический Будда Шакьямуни не создавал отдельных колесниц, он учил Дхарме, разными способами. Про Экаяну что-нибудь слышали?

----------


## Алик

> Может я неправильно поняла. Мне показалось ,что монах это и имел ввиду,когда обьяснял .Но получил незачет.


Объяснения в дзен не проходят ). Объясняет всегда рассудок. Истинная природа ума там, куда рассудку не добраться :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Или -- "пить чанг, есть цампу..." : )


Ну дальше начнётся беготня за тибетскими пастушками... А это уже не дзен - или?
ЗЫ: Другпа Кюнле вот бегал. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Про Экаяну что-нибудь слышали?


Конечно слышал, дружище! Это - любимый термин всех хинаянско-тхеравадинских true-"буддистов", которые не хотят признавать, что "Учение Будды" разнесло в клочья на ВОСЕМНАДЦАТЬ разных и несогласных друг с другом направлений аккурат сразу после его паранирваны.

... Причем каждое(!) из которых (если верить их личным заявлениям) было абсолютно и единственно право!  :Smilie: 

*P.S.* Виноват, но у нас такой термин не применяется. Варвары-с...

----------

Аурум (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Объяснения в дзен не проходят ). Объясняет всегда рассудок. Истинная природа ума там, куда рассудку не добраться


Ну может быть все-таки крошечное  зернышко или зародыш  рассудка все-таки остается. ?Как же просветленные разговаривают тогда?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может я неправильно поняла. Мне показалось ,что монах это и имел ввиду,когда обьяснял .Но получил незачет.


Так он, монах этот, взялся объяснять, _да ещё процитировал чужие слова_, т.е. -- включил рассудок и выдал "шаблон". А делать этого было не нужно, ибо, спросив о понимании, наставник, как понимаю : ), ожидал чего-то _качественно_ иного.

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Объяснения в дзен не проходят ). Объясняет всегда рассудок. Истинная природа ума там, куда рассудку не добраться


Как говорится - "нет более жалкого зрелища чем человек объясняющий свою шутку" или "объясненная шутка перестает быть шуткой"; - вот так видимо и с разного рода дзенскими штучками дело обстоит.) Если например Коан не "вставил", не пробрало Сатори до самых кончиков, то попытка его объяснить только усугубит Fail..)

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Так он, монах этот, взялся объяснять, _да ещё процитировал чужие слова_, т.е. -- включил рассудок и выдал "шаблон". А делать этого было не нужно, ибо, спросив о понимании, наставник, как понимаю : ), ожидал чего-то _качественно_ иного.


Понятно . То есть он показал,что находится в определенных рамках.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конечно слышал, дружище! Это - любимый термин всех хинаянско-тхеравадинских true-"буддистов", которые не хотят признавать, что "Учение Будды" разнесло в клочья на ВОСЕМНАДЦАТЬ разных и несогласных друг с другом направлений аккурат сразу после его паранирваны... Причем каждое(!) из которых (если верить их личным заявлениям) было абсолютно и единственно право! 
> 
> *P.S.* Виноват, но у нас такой термин не применяется. Варвары-с...


Понятно. Всё таки не слышали..)) "Экаяна" - это махаянский термин.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Понятно. Всё таки не слышали..)) "Экаяна" - это махаянский термин.


Ничего страшного. Я эту потерю переживу. Будда (я уверен!) - тоже.

*P.S.* А-а-а, вспомнил! "Экаяна" - именно так значилось в поле "традиция" у одного смешного кавказского "буддийского монаха", который, насколько помню, любил бегать по разным веб-ресурсам и всех поучать, а несогласных - клеймить позором? Так ведь?  :Smilie:  

Ну в любом случае - спасибо, что напомнили! ... Но нет - увы, таких персонажей и с такой "традицией" у нас точно не имеется.  :Smilie:  Не держим-с!

----------

Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

эпидемия понимания началась ? :EEK!:

----------

Ho Shim (01.07.2014), Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Ну может быть все-таки крошечное  зернышко или зародыш  рассудка все-таки остается. ?Как же просветленные разговаривают тогда?


Если Вы сидите на стуле, разве ноги куда-то идут? Вы их хозяин, Вы ими управляете. Рассудок - это самый замечательный наш инструмент, только он, в результате неправильного воспитания превратился из инструмента в хозяина :Smilie:  Просветленные свободно пользуются своим рассудком, как мы руками или другими частями тела). Становится ясно видно, что рассудок - только инструмент для решения конкретных задач, и, когда он не нужен, то послушно замолкает).

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну может быть все-таки крошечное  зернышко или зародыш  рассудка все-таки остается. ?Как же просветленные разговаривают тогда?


Во-первых, случаи, когда практик (не только в дзэн, к слову) лишается рассудка -- нечасты. И рассудок, конечно, у просветлённых или будд остаётся : ). Другое дело, что расуждают они иначе, ведь видят всё не таким, как кажется, а -- как есть.

Во-вторых, в чань/дзэн не всякое просветление является полным и окончательным, и даже не всегда -- одной из дхьян.
Сто раз уже цитированное "Когда я ничего не знал о дзэн, горы были горами, а реки реками. Когда я начал постигать дзэн, горы перестали быть горами, а реки реками. Сейчас, когда я понял дзэн, горы снова стали горами, а реки реками" описывает, мне кажется, т.н. _кэнсё_: яркую вспышку в уме, от которой на некоторое время слепнешь, а потом... нечто прозреваешь: ну, скажем, ничтожность личной самости. : ) А реки и горы остаются такими, как есть: на них такое не влияет. : )

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *P.S.* А-а-а, вспомнил! "Экаяна" - именно так значилось в поле "традиция" у одного смешного кавказского "буддийского монаха", который, насколько помню, любил бегать по разным веб-ресурсам и всех поучать, а несогласных - клеймить позором? Так ведь?  
> 
> Ну в любом случае - спасибо, что напомнили! ... Но нет - увы, таких персонажей и с такой "традицией" у нас точно не имеется.  Не держим-с!


 :Facepalm: 
 Мало ли что у кого значилось. А Вы, если и правда не знаете о чём речь, то погуглите что ли термин "Экаяна", а лучше Сутру Лотоса прочитайте.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот и не понятно действительно кто куда и зачем пришел. Прорыв к сожалению не произошел,а произошел подвис...) А узнать,что имели ввиду отвечающие хочется.


Альбина, то, что можно узнать - Вы узнаете из коана. А вот то, что нужно понять, Вы можете узнать только из созерцания ума, который узнает этот коан. Монах видит в словах "Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем" только нравоучение и делает вывод. Он не видит самой ситуации "Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем". Фа-ен помог Сюань-цзы вернуть Великое сомнение, с которым и следует практиковать коан, взращивая Великий вопрос. Только очень большая мотивация помогает созерцать ум усердно, решительно и не отвлекаясь на содержание мыслей, которые приходят и уходят.

Ясный ум это тот ум, который умеет видеть возникновение и прекращение возникающих мыслей и побуждений. Когда ясный ум слаб, значение имеют мысли и побуждения. Тогда ум двигается, как обезьяна - за каждым желанием. Когда ясный ум силен, он обретает покой и безмятежность, и все возникающие мысли и желания - лишь приходят и уходят. Не возникает тот, кто реагирует на них.

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Монферран (24.05.2018), Паня (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ничего страшного. Я эту потерю переживу. Будда (я уверен!) - тоже.


А ведь не дадим, пережить-то! : ))
Ликбез: см. в третьей главе Ланкаватара сутры целый раздел: "Единственная колесница" (_экаяна_)?

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> , а потом... нечто прозреваешь: ну, скажем, ничтожность личной самости. : ) А реки и горы остаются такими, как есть: на них такое не влияет. : )


Вот хорошее слово "ничтожность" . А у большинства оно приобретает негативный оттенок.Я уж не говорю про "ничтожество")). Так то комплимент практически.

----------

Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А Вы, если и правда не знаете...





> А ведь не дадим...


(с) "Но вы, друзья, как не садитесь..." 

У вас, мои дорогие, наверное чуток не укладывается в голове, что _другие_ учителя (то есть - кроме ваших личных) не оперируют в наставлениях сутрами и назидательно не восклицают "Как?! А вы не знаете?! .. Тогда лучше *** прочитайте!" 

... Забавные люди на форуме у меня в собеседниках сегодня собрались, ей-ей забавные.  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну может быть все-таки крошечное  зернышко или зародыш  рассудка все-таки остается. ?Как же просветленные разговаривают тогда?


Немного простых объяснений или немного рассудка)):




> "Одного мастера дзен спросили: Что вы обычно делали до того, как стали Просветленным?
> 
> Он сказал: Я обычно рубил дрова и носил воду из колодца.
> 
> Затем его спросили: А теперь, когда вы стали Просветленным, что вы делаете?
> 
> Он ответил: Что же еще я могу делать? Я рублю дрова и ношу воду из колодца.
> 
> Вопрошающий, естественно, был озадачен. Он спросил: В чем же тогда разница? Перед Просветлением вы делали это и после Просветления делаете то же самое, в чем же тогда разница?
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Монферран (24.05.2018), Паня (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, то, что можно узнать - Вы узнаете из коана. А вот то, что нужно понять, Вы можете узнать только из созерцания ума, который узнает этот коан. Монах видит в словах "Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем" только нравоучение и делает вывод. Он не видит самой ситуации "Пин-тин Тун-цзы пришел за огнем". Фа-ен помог Сюань-цзы вернуть Великое сомнение, с которым и следует практиковать коан, взращивая Великий вопрос. Только очень большая мотивация помогает созерцать ум усердно, решительно и не отвлекаясь на содержание мыслей, которые приходят и уходят.
> 
> Ясный ум это тот ум, который умеет видеть возникновение и прекращение возникающих мыслей и побуждений. Когда ясный ум слаб, значение имеют мысли и побуждения. Тогда ум двигается, как обезьяна - за каждым желанием. Когда ясный ум силен, он обретает покой и безмятежность, и все возникающие мысли и желания - лишь приходят и уходят. Не возникает тот, кто реагирует на них.


Очень доходчиво Интересная мысль про слабость и силу ясного ума.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей Ч, после такого способа понимания требуется лекарство от понимания  :Smilie:  Например коан "Нансен убивает кота", который учит Великой Любви и правильному отношению. Понимание - это очень большое препятствие. Люди часто не могут действовать без понимания. Поэтому люди цепляются за понимание и держатся за него изо всех сил, выращивая недоверие к прямому уму до невообразимых размеров.

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Монферран (24.05.2018), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У вас, мои дорогие, наверное чуток не укладывается в голове, что _другие_ учителя (то есть - кроме ваших личных) не оперируют в наставлениях сутрами и назидательно не восклицают "Как?! А вы не знаете?! .. Тогда лучше *** прочитайте!"


Ну что Вы? Думаю, что никто тут не сомневается, что у Вас самые лучшие учителя, а Вы- самый лучший ученик. : )
Но и Вы уж поверьте нам наслово, что в сутрах есть польза, иногда не меньшая чем в наставлениях современных учителей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну может быть все-таки крошечное  зернышко или зародыш  рассудка все-таки остается. ?Как же просветленные разговаривают тогда?


Есть много вещей, в которых рассудок не помогает, а лишь мешает. Есть история о пробуждении (не окончательном, но крайне важном) одного монаха, который ночью, страдая от жажды, нашел в темноте чашу с водой. Он выпил ее с огромным облегчением и удовольствием. А утром, он увидел, что этой чашей был череп, наполовину срезанный, и вокруг были остатки мозгов и крови, плавали мошки и черви. Его незамедлительно вырвало. И тут его ум открылся - он увидел, как сильно ум влияет на восприятие. Ночью, когда он не видел, вода была прекрасна, днем же она стала отвратительной.

Рассудок - это не просто мышление. Рассудок это схватывание образов, невозможность их не заметить.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Монферран (24.05.2018)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Думаю, что никто тут не сомневается...


*Сергей*, дело не в этом. А дело в том, что тут ранее масса разных участников форума лично Вам уже неоднократно указывала на то, что не стоит тоннами (или пачками) приводить в качестве своих "доказательств" цитаты из учителей тех школ, к которым Вы априорно НЕ(!) принадлежите. И я как-то пару-тройку раз даже пытался Вам объяснить - почему именно. 

Если так хотите - напомню, мне ж не трудно.  :Smilie: 

Дело в том, что все(!) так усердно цитируемые Вами источники принадлежат к тем школам, которые изначально опираются на непрерывную линию передачи (преемственности) - начиная от Дзен и заканчивая Ваджраяной и Дзогченом. Эти традиции  (как пояснял я Вам ранее) являются т.н. "эзотерическими" (закрытыми); ну может Дзен не является, однако он - тоже школа "прямой передачи". 

То есть для их правильного понимания (и цитирования - в том числе!)  :Smilie:  необходимо не только принадлежать к ним: иметь формальное Прибежище (как в случае с Ваджраяной), но и использовать т.н. "тройственный метод": "Изучать - осмысливать - практиковать". 

Говоря другими словами: нельзя быть "дзенком" (ваджраянцем или дзогченпа) "просто так" - то есть по "книжному" учению. Чтобы в чем-то там там разбираться и трактовать - необходимо входить в линию преемственности и иметь личного аутентичного учителя. А отнюдь не просто начитаться книжек из интернета.  :Smilie: 

Уж извините, но Вы никаким образом к представителям таких школ и колесниц НЕ относитесь (хотя бы по вышеперечисленным критериям). Исходя из этого, простите меня великосердно, но я не могу воспринимать Ваши "цитаты" и, самое главное - Ваше их "правильное" понимание - в качестве достоверного источника. 

Cледовательно - мне нет нужды каждый раз читать и вникать в Ваше личное опосредованное трактование воззрения колесниц, которые не относятся к Хинаяне/Тхераваде... Пусть Вы при этом даже нам дзенские нравоучительные истории рассказываете, хоть из Падмасамбхавы наизусть целыми абзацми шпарите.  :Smilie: 

(с) "Ничего личного". 
Просто не ставьте себя каждый раз в комичное положение... Договорились, дружище?  :Smilie:  И все у вас тогда будет хорошо и гладко. Я лично Вам это гарантирую!

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Аурум (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Есть много вещей, в которых рассудок не помогает, а лишь мешает. Есть история о пробуждении (не окончательном, но крайне важном) одного монаха, который ночью, страдая от жажды, нашел в темноте чашу с водой. Он выпил ее с огромным облегчением и удовольствием. А утром, он увидел, что этой чашей был череп, наполовину срезанный, и вокруг были остатки мозгов и крови, плавали мошки и черви. Его незамедлительно вырвало. И тут его ум открылся - он увидел, как сильно ум влияет на восприятие. Ночью, когда он не видел, вода была прекрасна, днем же она стала отвратительной.
> 
> Рассудок - это не просто мышление. Рассудок это схватывание образов, невозможность их не заметить.


И тем не менее. Что-то мне подсказывает,что то, что надстраивает рассудок и иже с ним -и служит некоторым образом опорой для изначального совершенного ума. (может быть в момент своего обнаружения, правда .)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Только очень большая мотивация помогает созерцать ум усердно, решительно и не отвлекаясь на содержание мыслей, которые приходят и уходят.
> 
> Ясный ум это тот ум, который умеет видеть возникновение и прекращение возникающих мыслей и побуждений. Когда ясный ум слаб, значение имеют мысли и побуждения. Тогда ум двигается, как обезьяна - за каждым желанием. Когда ясный ум силен, он обретает покой и безмятежность, и все возникающие мысли и желания - лишь приходят и уходят. Не возникает тот, кто реагирует на них.





> Рассудок - это не просто мышление. Рассудок это схватывание образов, невозможность их не заметить.


немного образов в тему:

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И тем не менее. Что-то мне подсказывает,что то, что надстраивает рассудок и иже с ним -и служит некоторым образом опорой для изначального совершенного ума. (может быть в момент своего обнаружения, правда .)


Это вопрос исследования. Нужно углубляться, а названия - только запутывают. Сакральные (невыразимые) явления ума легко спутать между собой, а названия и описания могут вводить в заблуждения еще глубже, давая успокоение там, где нужно продолжать углубленное созерцание этих явлений.

Поэтому учителя дзен часто говорят - это Ваша работа. То есть, не просто нечего объяснять. Объяснять - вредно. Никто не может выполнить работу прояснения происходящего в уме за другого.

Но одно можно сказать уверенно  :Smilie:  У изначального ума  нет и не может быть опоры, ведь зачем его назвали изначальным?  :Wink:  
Другой вопрос, изначальный ум и ясный ум это одно и то же или разное?

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Монферран (24.05.2018)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Рассудок - это не просто мышление. Рассудок это схватывание образов, невозможность их не заметить.
> 			
> 		
> 
> немного образов в тему:
> 
> *обезьянки.jpg*


Это - абсолютно не в тему, а скорее - пальцем в небо.  :Smilie:  "Обезьянки", заткнув/перекрыв себе разные органы восприятия, вовсе не свидетельствуют о "НЕ-восприятии" образов. Правильная трактовка этого рисунка такова:




> *"Не вижу зла - не слышу зла - не произношу зла"*


(а отнюдь не тот эскапистский смысл, который любят вкладывать в него true-буддисты)  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это - абсолютно не в тему, а скорее - пальцем в небо.  "Обезьянки", заткнув/перекрыв себе разные органы восприятия, вовсе не свидетельствуют о "НЕ-восприятии" образов. Правильная трактовка этого рисунка такова:
> 
> 
> 
> (а отнюдь не тот эскапистский смысл, который любят вкладывать в него true-буддисты)


правильная трактовка во 2 посте топика указана. Нет нужды повторяться. А образы так - для общего развития тем, кому это нужно. Не все же читатели БФ являются специалистами по смыслам

----------


## Eternal Jew

> правильная трактовка во 2 посте топика указана.


Там нет про обезьянок. А остальной смысл можно и не притягивать сюда за уши.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Там нет про обезьянок. А остальной смысл можно и не притягивать сюда за уши.


но есть о не делании зла и делании добра. Что до смыслов: сперва Вы их притягиваете, затем выясняете, что в этом не было необходимости. Это зачем делаете (272 и 274 посты), "как водится"?

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Ничего страшного: обезьянки-то в любом случае переживут Ваши ментальные проекции.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Немного простых объяснений или немного рассудка)):


В последнее время появилось много новодельных притч со странными смыслами по мотивам дзэнских историй. Их читать не надо, надо читать первоисточники )




> Layman Pangyun once asked Master Shitou, “Who is the one who is not attached to the ten thousand things?”
> Shitou immediately covered Pang's mouth with his hand. Pang had a deep realization. 
> The layman stayed on to practice with Master Shitou. One day the master asked him, “Since seeing me what have your daily activities been?”
> Pang said, “When you ask about my daily activities I can't open my mouth.”
> Shitou said, “Because I know you're like that, I'm asking you.”
> Pang said, “How wondrous, how miraculous – chopping wood and carrying water.”
> 
> My daily activity is not unusual;
> I just remain in spontaneous harmony.
> ...

----------

AndyZ (01.07.2014), Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Монферран (24.05.2018), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Но одно можно сказать уверенно  У изначального ума  нет и не может быть опоры, ведь зачем его назвали изначальным?  
> Другой вопрос, изначальный ум и ясный ум это одно и то же или разное?


Есть следующее соображение.  Ясный ум создает опору для себя в   обьектах им  воспроизведенной реальности и сам себя  в них обнаруживает.А в безобьектном состоянии он приобретает качество изначального.  Но чтобы выйти из этой опоры ему сначала надо ее обрести (тут уже Я уверена). Что-то в этом роде. :Smilie: Выходит это одно и то же но в разных качествах и по разному переживается. Другой вопрос о качестве опоры- она тоже может быть разная).Только поставила точку - мне наушники выдали фразу из "Алисы" Кэролла -" И запомни дружок-путаницы здесь будет предостаточно "))) :Frown:

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Антон Соносон (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

"Даже самый лютый зверь имеет каплю жалости, а я не имею, и значит я не зверь."

Уильям Шекспир, «Ричард III»

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Антон Соносон (01.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Паня (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Любите Вы однако приписывать Будде разного рода дополнения..)


Любите вы, однако, сужать Учение Будды до палийского канона. Если для вас Учение — только ПК, то нет никакого смысла в дискуссии о дзене вообще, ведь в дзен основные сутры не имеют никакого отношения к палийскому канону.




> Исторический Будда Шакьямуни не создавал отдельных колесниц, *он учил Дхарме, разными способами*.


Именно! Учил *разными* способами. А в результате получились как раз _колесницы_.




> Про Экаяну что-нибудь слышали?


Позволю себе процитировать _Намкая Норбу Ринпоче_:




> Важно также знать, что учения Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена не одинаковы. Каждое обладает своими особенностями, и только в момент полной реализации можно сказать, что они имеют один вкус. До этого их методы, объяснения и способы введения в знание различны.


Думаю, этой цитаты достаточно, хотя об этом, кстати, говорили и говорят и другие учителя. Но, как сейчас модно писать: "_Лень искать!_"
Рассуждать "всё едино" на концептуальном уровне, это все равно, что мудро рассуждать о пустотности.

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Любите вы, однако, сужать Учение Будды до палийского канона. Если для вас Учение — только ПК, то нет никакого смысла в дискуссии о дзене вообще, ведь в дзен основные сутры не имеют никакого отношения к палийскому канону.


*Сергей Ч*, как я понимаю, имел в виду Сутру Лотоса. Сутра Лотоса  - это не палийский канон.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> *Сергей Ч*, как я понимаю, имел в виду Сутру Лотоса. Сутра Лотоса  - это не палийский канон.


Вы хотя бы смотрите какие фразы я цитирую в ответах.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы хотя бы смотрите какие фразы я цитирую в ответах.


Я и смотрю. Речь, как я понимаю, была об "экаяне" с отсылкой на Лотосовую Сутру.

----------


## Аурум

> Я и смотрю. Речь была об "экаяне" с отсылкой на Лотосовую Сутру.


Владимир, если вы не заметили,  то я на каждое предложение ответил там с цитированием того предложения, на которое отвечаю.
На предложение об экаяне я ответил отдельно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, если вы не заметили,  то я на каждое предложение ответил там с цитированием того предложения, на которое отвечаю.


А я ответил Вам. С цитированием Вашего предложения, с которым не согласен.

----------


## Аурум

> А я ответил Вам. С цитированием Вашего предложения, с которым не согласен.


А по содержанию будут возражения?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Любите вы, однако, сужать Учение Будды до палийского канона. Если для вас Учение — только ПК, то нет никакого смысла в дискуссии о дзене вообще, ведь в дзен основные сутры не имеют никакого отношения к палийскому канону.





> ведь в дзен основные сутры не имеют никакого отношения к палийскому канону.


*Сергей Ч*, как я понял, имел в виду Сутру Лотоса. Сутра Лотоса не относится к палийскому канону и является одной из основных сутр Дзен.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Сергей Ч, как я понял, имел в виду Сутру Лотоса. Сутра Лотоса не относится к палийскому канону.


Владимир, я в курсе, что "экаяна" — из Сутры Лотоса.

Что же, пишу далее специально для Владимира...



> Любите Вы однако приписывать Будде разного рода дополнения..) Исторический Будда Шакьямуни не создавал отдельных колесниц, он учил Дхарме, разными способами. Про Экаяну что-нибудь слышали?


*Сергей Ч*, будучи последователем тхеравады, открыто говорит (как и подавляющее большинство последователей тхеравады на форуме) о непризнании колесниц. Фраза последователя тхеравады о приписывании "разного рода дополнений" тоже звучит практически однозначно как отрицание авторитета сутр, не входящих ПК.
Далее уже довольно _нелепо и смешно_ выглядит (не в первый раз от *Сергея Ч*, кстати) отсыл к экаяне, то есть, к сутрам третьего поворота, не признаваемым последователями тхеравады вообще.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, я в курсе, что "экаяна" — из Сутры Лотоса.
> 
> Что же, пишу далее специально для Владимира...
> 
> *Сергей Ч*, будучи последователем тхеравады, открыто говорит (как и подавляющее большинство последователей тхеравады на форуме) о непризнании колесниц. Фраза последователя тхеравады о приписывании "разного рода дополнений" тоже звучит практически однозначно как отрицание авторитета сутр, не входящих ПК.
> Далее уже довольно _нелепо и смешно_ выглядит (не в первый раз от *Сергея Ч*, кстати) отсыл к экаяне, то есть, к сутрам третьего поворота, не признаваемым последователями тхеравады вообще.


Здесь он, как мне кажется, говорит о Сутре Лотоса, а не о ПК.  И ничего смешного и нелепого я здесь не вижу. Что не так в обсуждении махаянских сутр?

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Здесь он, как мне кажется, говорит о Сутре Лотоса, а не о ПК.


Вы уже 2 раза это сказали.




> И ничего смешного и нелепого я здесь не вижу. Что не так в обсуждении махаянских сутр?


А я разве сказал, что смешно и нелепо обсуждение махаянских сутр? Смешно когда сначала колесницы отрицаются, а потом отсылают как к авторитету к сутре из учений другой колесницы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> (с) "Ничего личного". 
> Просто не ставьте себя каждый раз в комичное положение... Договорились, дружище?  И все у вас тогда будет хорошо и гладко. Я лично Вам это гарантирую!


Ловко Вы на личность собеседника переходите, как только оказываетесь в том самом комичном положении! : ) Я ведь тут совершенно не причем. Мы обсуждали термин из основополагающих сутр Махаяны. А Вы в очередной раз показали своё невежество. И вместо того чтобы это признать, вновь начинаете обсуждать мою компетенцию и т.п.

----------

Akaguma (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А я разве сказал, что смешно и нелепо обсуждение махаянских сутр?


К чему тогда влезли в обсуждение со своими упрёками, раз нет ничего смешного? ) 




> Смешно когда сначала колесницы отрицаются, а потом отсылают как к авторитету к сутре из учений другой колесницы.


 Где в этой теме отрицались колесницы? Речь была о другом. В "Белом лотосе Святой Дхармы" говорится:

"Есть лишь одна Колесница, не две,
и никогда не было трех – за исключением
тех разных «колесниц» средств, которым в этом мире
обучают высшие из людей."

----------

Akaguma (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *Сергей Ч*, будучи последователем тхеравады, открыто говорит (как и подавляющее большинство последователей тхеравады на форуме) о непризнании колесниц. Фраза последователя тхеравады о приписывании "разного рода дополнений" тоже звучит практически однозначно как отрицание авторитета сутр, не входящих ПК.
> Далее уже довольно _нелепо и смешно_ выглядит (не в первый раз от *Сергея Ч*, кстати) отсыл к экаяне, то есть, к сутрам третьего поворота, не признаваемым последователями тхеравады вообще.


Вы бы уже перестали бороться в ветряными мельницами.)  Слишком огульно заявлять, что сутры махаяны не признаются представителями тхеравады *вообще*. Тхеравадины разные бывают. Например Дост. Валпола Рахула изучал многие махаянские тексты и сутры, и говорил, что противоречий не так уж и много, как это кажется некоторым любителям "колеснице-деления". )

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Антон Соносон (01.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди часто спорят о путях, которые находятся далеко за горизонтом.

----------

Hang Gahm (01.07.2014), Монферран (24.05.2018), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> К чему тогда влезли в обсуждение со своими упрёками, раз нет ничего смешного? )


А вы хотите, чтобы я с вами советовался прежде чем писать в какой-то теме?




> Где в этой теме отрицались колесницы?


Вот.



> Исторический Будда Шакьямуни не создавал отдельных колесниц, он учил Дхарме, разными способами.


Это, вы теперь скажете, не отрицание колесниц?




> Речь была о другом. В "Белом лотосе Святой Дхармы" говорится:
> "Есть лишь одна Колесница, не две,
> и никогда не было трех – за исключением
> тех разных «колесниц» средств, которым в этом мире
> обучают высшие из людей."


Сначала заявить, что колесниц нет, а потом сослаться на сутру из сутры махаяны (великой колесницы). Не находите ничего странного?
Сергей, вы или колесницы признайте, или традицию в поле поменяйте.

----------


## Аурум

> Вы бы уже перестали бороться в ветряными мельницами.)  Слишком огульно заявлять, что сутры махаяны не признаются представителями тхеравады *вообще*. Тхеравадины разные бывают. Например Дост. Валпола Рахула изучал многие махаянские тексты и сутры, и говорил, что противоречий не так уж и много, как это кажется некоторым любителям "колеснице-деления". )


Изучать можно и Тору с Кораном. Признавать в данном контексте — значит практиковать.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вы хотите, чтобы я с вами советовался прежде чем писать в какой-то теме?


 Нет, я просто хочу больше конструктива с Вашей стороны.) Вот например Eternal Jew здесь написал глупость, за которую Вы поставили ему "спасибо". )  Именно её я имел ввиду, когда написал, что "любите Вы приписывать Будде дополнения". 
Далее последовали Ваши собственные фантазии: "Фраза последователя тхеравады о приписывании "разного рода дополнений" тоже звучит практически *однозначно* как отрицание авторитета сутр, не входящих ПК." 
Или личные "дополнения" Eternal Jew Вы относите к сутрам, не входящим в ПК? ))





> Исторический Будда Шакьямуни не создавал отдельных колесниц, он учил Дхарме, разными способами.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А это, вы теперь скажете, не отрицание колесниц?


А это Вы сами посудите.) В "Собрании сутр" сказано: 

"Манджушри! Все учения, которые я излагаю существам, предназначены для дости-
жения мудрости всеведения. Они «впадают» в Пробуждение, «текут» в [русле] Махаяны,
осуществляют всеведение, истинно ведут к одной цели. Поэтому я не создаю отдельных
Колесниц".

Разве это противоречит сказанному мной: "Исторический Будда Шакьямуни не создавал отдельных колесниц, он учил Дхарме, разными способами."? И разве это является отрицанием колесниц? По-моему нет. Это просто иной взгляд на то, что зовется "колесницами".

----------


## Won Soeng

Делить на колесницы - метод обучения, не делить на колесницы - тоже метод обучения. На всякое деление есть наставление, что деление лишь условность. 
Так что Сергей вполне основательно возражает тем, кто очень уж любит делить, забывая про условность деления. И у него совесть чиста - ему нет нужды заниматься делением. 

В нашей школе говорится о предельной колеснице, как о практической реализации. Не то, чтобы деление на колесницы сводилось на нет. Теоретически можно найти объяснения. Но в практическом смысле деление на колесницы отбрасывается, как непрактичное.

----------

Монферран (24.05.2018), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

*Сергей Ч*, что вы хотите — это ваши проблемы.
Быть тхеравадином и признавать деление на колесницы — это всё равно, что быть иудеем, но верить в Христа. На двух стульях не усидите.
Постулат о единстве всех колесниц — это не отрицание колесниц, а взгляд с точки зрения реализованного существа, Будды. Цитату я приводил.
"Иной взгляд" на колесницы у вас — это всего лишь ваши фантазии и притягивание за уши цитат из разношерстных источников.

----------


## Аурум

> Делить на колесницы - метод обучения, не делить на колесницы - тоже метод обучения. На всякое деление есть наставление, что деление лишь условность. 
> Так что Сергей вполне основательно возражает тем, кто очень уж любит делить, забывая про условность деления. И у него совесть чиста - ему нет нужды заниматься делением. 
> 
> В нашей школе говорится о предельной колеснице, как о практической реализации. Не то, чтобы деление на колесницы сводилось на нет. Теоретически можно найти объяснения. Но в практическом смысле деление на колесницы отбрасывается, как непрактичное.


Условность деления — это сутры третьего поворота. Это — не концептуальный уровень, и он не может использоваться как аргумент в простых концептуальных рассуждениях. Тогда получится как с Германном, который упёрся как-то в концептуальную пустоту пустоты и завис.

----------

Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Признавать в данном контексте — значит практиковать.


Признание - это готовность считать истинным или справедливым какие-либо факты, суждения и т. п. Причем тут практика? Мы ведь не о методах сейчас говорим, а о взглядах. 
Я например не считаю приемлемыми (для себя) некоторые методы Ваджраяны, ибо они не согласуются со взглядами и подходом Сутраяны, а не потому, что я не признаю их вообще.)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Условность деления — это сутры третьего поворота. Это — не концептуальный уровень, и он не может использоваться как аргумент в простых концептуальных рассуждениях. Тогда получится как с Германном, который упёрся как-то в концептуальную пустоту пустоты и завис.


Это достаточный аргумент, чтобы вообще не заниматься концептуализациями. В тхераваде не делят ни на повороты, ни на колесницы. Это не их метод. 

Но это не значит, что практика тхеравады не соответствует сутрам третьего поворота  :Smilie:  Вся эта эволюция Дхармы происходит в рамках определенных школ и никак не касается других, не менее определенных.

Когда кто-то при мне начинает делить ныне существующие школы по колесницам, я всегда напоминаю о предельной колеснице, которая единственная имеет практическое значение. И эта колесница, одновременно, изначальная. Впрочем, это не мешает некоторым людям концептуализировать, что третий поворот это лишь упая для тех, кто не может поверить в окончательность второго. 

Если все это отбросить, что-то поворачивается прямо сейчас?

----------

Монферран (24.05.2018)

----------


## Аурум

> Признание - это готовность считать истинным или справедливым какие-либо факты, суждения и т. п. Причем тут практика? Мы ведь не о методах сейчас говорим, а о взглядах. 
> Я например не считаю приемлемыми (для себя) некоторые методы Ваджраяны, ибо они не согласуются со взглядами и подходом Сутраяны, а не потому, что я не признаю их вообще.)


То, что какие-то тхеравадинские монахи-деды изучают какие-то махянские тексты, это ничего не означает. Они могут и Сутру Сердца изучать, но если они признают её (_целиком! не отдельные фразы!_) за истину, то они перестанут быть тхеравадинами.

----------

Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, что какие-то тхеравадинские монахи-деды изучают какие-то махянские тексты, это ничего не означает. Они могут и Сутру Сердца изучать, но если они признают её (_целиком! не отдельные фразы!_) за истину, то они перестанут быть тхеравадинами.


С чего бы вдруг?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.05.2018), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Это достаточный аргумент, чтобы вообще не заниматься концептуализациями. В тхераваде не делят ни на повороты, ни на колесницы. Это не их метод.


Не делят. Поскольку у них не признаётся ничего кроме палийского канона и, соответственно, _нет_ никаких поворотов колеса.




> Но это не значит, что практика тхеравады не соответствует сутрам третьего поворота


В тхераваде есть введение в природу ума?!!  :EEK!:   :Confused:

----------


## Аурум

> С чего бы вдруг?


Аналогию с иудеем, уверовавшим во Христа я уже приводил.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Быть тхеравадином и признавать деление на колесницы — это всё равно, что быть иудеем, но верить в Христа. На двух стульях не усидите.


Совершенно неуместное сравнение.) По-вашему выходит, что отрицание деления на колесницы - это одно из основных положений Тхеравады! )) 




> Постулат о единстве всех колесниц — это не отрицание колесниц, а взгляд с точки зрения реализованного существа, Будды. Цитату я приводил.


Недвойственность, "единый вкус", пустота и т.п. тут не причём.)) Всё несколько проще --  учения Будды – соответствуют ученикам, которым они проповедовались, – и являются исключительно средствами, ведущими к уровню Будды. Именно в этом и состоит суть концепции Экаяны (единой колесницы).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не делят. Поскольку у них не признаётся ничего кроме палийского канона и, соответственно, _нет_ никаких поворотов колеса.


То, что для большинства тхеравадинов Словом Будды считаются только лишь сутты ПК и сходные с ними аналоги, например в Китайских Агамах, не означает того, что у них не признаётся ничего кроме Палийского канона. ПК служит основой воззрений, но это не мешает изучать и признавать  тексты других буддийских школ, а даже наоборот.

----------


## Аурум

> Совершенно неуместное сравнение.) По-вашему выходит, что отрицание деления на колесницы - это одно из основных положений Тхеравады! ))


Сергей Ч, нет, это просто передёргивание с вашей стороны.
Поясню. В тхераваде, как всем известно, признаётся за истину только то, что изложено в палийском каноне. А признать деление на колесницы — значит признать махаянские сутры и махаяну по сути.




> Недвойственность, "единый вкус", пустота и т.п. тут не причём.)) Всё несколько проще --  учения Будды – соответствуют ученикам, которым они проповедовались, – и являются исключительно средствами, ведущими к уровню Будды. Именно в этом и состоит суть концепции Экаяны (единой колесницы).


Экаяна _не отрицает_ деление на колесницы в принципе. Да и Сутра Сердца — одна из основных в дзен, но она не признаётся в тхераваде.

----------


## Аурум

> То, что для большинства тхеравадинов Словом Будды считаются только лишь сутты ПК и сходные с ними аналоги, например в Китайских Агамах, не означает того, что у них не признаётся ничего кроме Палийского канона. ПК служит основой воззрений, но это не мешает изучать и признавать  тексты других буддийских школ, а даже наоборот.


Опять же о любимой нами Сутре Сердца. Эту сутру никогда не признают в тхераваде. А тхеравадин, признающий сутру сердца, становится автоматически махаянцем, т.е., переходит в другую колесницу по воззрениям.

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поясню. В тхераваде, как всем известно, признаётся за истину только то, что изложено в палийском каноне.


Снова подмена понятий.. в тхераваде признаётся словом Будды только то что изложено в ПК. Да и не только в тхераваде это признаётся, среди разного рода ученых и буддологов, ПК вызывает меньше всего сомнений в аутентичности, по сравнению с другими буддийскими текстами. А истиной (Дхаммой) признаётся много чего, в т.ч. не изложенного в ПК.




> Опять же о любимой нами Сутре Сердца. Эту сутру никогда не признают в тхераваде. А тхеравадин, признающий сутру сердца, становится автоматически махаянцем, т.е., переходит в другую колесницу по воззрениям.


Как я уже говорил, признание - это готовность считать истинным или справедливым какие-либо факты, суждения и т.п. В ПК нет сутры сердца, но есть тхеравадины, признающие эту сутры. При этом никуда они не переходят, ибо не видят никаких противоречий.) Сутра сердца - это просто иной подход к Дхарме, взгляд с точки зрения абсолютной истины, которая выводится в т.ч. и на основе сутт ПК. А по-вашему выходит, что это некое совершенно иное вероучение.)) То есть занимаетесь буквальным сравнением абсолютной и относительной истин, которые на самом деле не противоречат друг другу.

----------


## Аурум

> Как я уже говорил, признание - это готовность считать истинным или справедливым какие-либо факты, суждения и т.п. В ПК нет сутры сердца, но есть тхеравадины, признающие эту сутры. При этом никуда они не переходят, ибо не видят никаких противоречий.)


Из разряда "или крестик сними, или трусы одень".
Сравните: "Есть мусульмане, признающие Христа за сына божьего! При этом они не видят никаких противоречий!" 




> Сутра сердца - это просто иной подход к Дхарме, взгляд с точки зрения абсолютной истины, которая выводится в т.ч. и на основе сутт ПК. А по-вашему выходит, что это некое совершенно иное вероучение.)) То есть занимаетесь буквальным сравнением абсолютной и относительной истин, которые на самом деле не противоречат друг другу.


Вы уже абсолютную истину, я смотрю, постигли?  :Big Grin:  К сведению: абсолютная и относительная истины *дополняют* одна другую и становятся непротиворечивыми только благодаря ключевым наставлениям ваджраяны и соответствующей реализации.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Из разряда "или крестик сними, или трусы одень".
> Сравните: "Есть мусульмане, признающие Христа за сына божьего! При этом они не видят никаких противоречий!"


Извините, сразу не понял, что беседую с верующим, для которого определяющим является символ веры.)




> К сведению: абсолютная и относительная истины дополняют одна другую и становятся непротиворечивыми только благодаря ключевым наставлениям ваджраяны и соответствующей реализации.


Да ладно? А без  ключевых наставлений ваджраяны и соответствующей реализации они противоречивы? )) 
К сведению:  уровень относительной реальности (или истины) есть иллюзорный, сконструированный различающим сознанием аспект, исчезающий при правильном постижении реальности (абсолютной истины), подобно тому как исчезает змея, за которую по ошибке была в темноте принята веревка после  осознания этой ошибки.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Отличный анекдот  :Smilie:  День сделан!

----------

Монферран (24.05.2018)

----------


## Аурум

> Извините, сразу не понял, что беседую с верующим, для которого определяющим является символ веры.)


Не стоит извиняться! Это моя ошибка. Я полагал, что беседую с человеком, понимающим почему Сутра Сердца противоречит всему палийскому канону, и что тхеравадин, признающий за истину Сутру Сердца — это оксюморон.




> Да ладно? А без  ключевых наставлений ваджраяны и соответствующей реализации они противоречивы? ))


Кто в теме, тот знает.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Отличный анекдот  День сделан!


Вы о чём?

----------


## Нико

> Как я уже говорил, признание - это готовность считать истинным или справедливым какие-либо факты, суждения и т.п. В ПК нет сутры сердца, но есть тхеравадины, признающие эту сутры. При этом никуда они не переходят, ибо не видят никаких противоречий.) Сутра сердца - это просто иной подход к Дхарме, взгляд с точки зрения абсолютной истины, которая выводится в т.ч. и на основе сутт ПК. А по-вашему выходит, что это некое совершенно иное вероучение.)) То есть занимаетесь буквальным сравнением абсолютной и относительной истин, которые на самом деле не противоречат друг другу.


Сергей, вы можете пояснить, что именно понимаете под "абсолютной" истиной? Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика, которая отрицает атман, но понимает понятие "пустота" совершенно не так, как её понимают в Махаяне. И в Сутре сердца, где говорится о пустоте явлений "даже пять скандх пусты от самобытия". В Тхераваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна.

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Сергей, вы можете пояснить, что именно понимаете под "абсолютной" истиной? Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика, которая отрицает атман, но понимает понятие "пустота" совершенно не так, как её понимают в Махаяне. И в Сутре сердца, где говорится о пустоте явлений "даже пять скандх пусты от самобытия". В Тхереваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна.


Этот товарищ не так давно потребовал от меня доказательств, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты.  :Big Grin:  
Теперь не удивлюсь, если он потребует доказательств, что в тхераваде вообще нету доктрины об относительной и абсолютной истинах.

----------

Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика..
> 
> В Тхераваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна..


Какой ужас..)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Этот товарищ не так давно потребовал от меня доказательств, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты.  
> Теперь не удивлюсь, если он потребует доказательств, что в тхераваде вообще нету доктрины об относительной и абсолютной истинах.


В тхераваде есть эти понятия. Два уровня истины: саммути-сачча – конвенциональная, относительная истина, параматтха-сачча – абсолютная, "настоящая" истина. А вот того, что они "становятся непротиворечивыми только благодаря ключевым наставлениям ваджраяны и соответствующей реализации" - этого нету, да.))

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> В тхераваде есть эти понятия. Два уровня истины: саммути-сачча – конвенциональная, относительная истина, параматтха-сачча – абсолютная, "настоящая" истина. А вот того, что они "становятся непротиворечивыми только благодаря ключевым наставлениям ваджраяны и соответствующей реализации" - этого нету, да.))


Вот здесь-то тхеравада удалена как от дзена, так и от ваджраяны. Дзен, как и ваджраяна, школа с методами прямой передачи (ключевых наставлений) от учителя к ученику.

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Какой ужас..)


Да, ужас)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот здесь-то тхеравада удалена как от дзена, так и от ваджраяны. Дзен, как и ваджраяна, школа с методами прямой передачи от учителя к ученику.


Так или иначе, в дзен есть примеры реализации без наставника. Благой друг в Махаяне - это не тоже самое, что Гуру в Ваджраяне.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, ужас)


Исправляйтесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Исправляйтесь.


Проблема ужасающегося!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Исправляйтесь.


Т.е. объяснить вам взгляды вашей школы?

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Так или иначе, в дзен есть примеры реализации без наставника. Благой друг в Махаяне - это не тоже самое, что Гуру в Ваджраяне.


И что? Этим дзен и ваджраяна становятся идентичными тхераваде?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что? Этим дзен и ваджраяна становятся идентичными тхераваде?


Нет, в этом ранняя махаяна и тхеравада близки, а вот ваджраяна удалена как от дзена так и от тхеравады.)

"Будда достиг Просветления после того, как смотрел на звезды ночью и сумел освободить Свой ум от всех чувств и страстей и вернул его к своему нормальному Абсолютному состоянию, возобновив беспрепятственную функцию воспринимать внешнее. Он тогда передал Махакашьяпе Дхарму ума, которая затем переходила к последующим поколениям, пока не достигла нас сегодня. Будда не был Просветлен при рождении и должен был подвергнуться суровой тренировке, прежде чем приобрел Боддхи. Он сделал это один, без Учителей, из-за сострадания к нам в этот век окончания Дхармы. Он оставил нам Дхарму, и мы можем следовать Его примеру, чтобы избежать обители несчастий и страданий. Мы были бы неблагодарны и нанесли бы Ему оскорбление, утверждая, что Его Дхарма не применима на практике или что мы не в состоянии практиковать ее из-за отсутствия у нас знающих Учителей."

Лю Гуань Юй

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. объяснить вам взгляды вашей школы?


Спасибо, не надо.) Мне хватило вот этого:

"Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика..

В Тхераваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна.."

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, не надо.) Мне хватило вот этого:
> 
> "Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика..
> 
> В Тхераваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна.."


Это неверно?

----------


## Аурум

Вообще, хорошо, что тема ушла к различиям в школах.
Прежде чем что-то изучать, нужно сначала чётко дифференцировать школы и узнать воззрения каждой из школ.
Когда начинают сразу изучать из принципов, типа: "всё едино!", "единая колесница!", "все говорят об одном!" и т.п., это только мешает изучению.

К примеру, по сути, все языки вообще говорят об одних и тех же вещах, но разными словами и разными способами. Но это не значит, что стоит начать изучение английского языка, а через день переходить на изучение немецкого, затем смешивать грамматические конструкции и слова этих языков в одном абзаце, оправдывая это тем, что всё равно все языки говорят об одном и том же!

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это неверно?


Да.

----------


## Нико

> Да.


Обоснуйте, почему.

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, в этом ранняя махаяна и тхеравада близки, а вот ваджраяна удалена как от дзена так и от тхеравады.)
> 
> "Будда достиг Просветления после того, как смотрел на звезды ночью и сумел освободить Свой ум от всех чувств и страстей и вернул его к своему нормальному Абсолютному состоянию, возобновив беспрепятственную функцию воспринимать внешнее. Он тогда передал Махакашьяпе Дхарму ума, которая затем переходила к последующим поколениям, пока не достигла нас сегодня. Будда не был Просветлен при рождении и должен был подвергнуться суровой тренировке, прежде чем приобрел Боддхи. Он сделал это один, без Учителей, из-за сострадания к нам в этот век окончания Дхармы. Он оставил нам Дхарму, и мы можем следовать Его примеру, чтобы избежать обители несчастий и страданий. Мы были бы неблагодарны и нанесли бы Ему оскорбление, утверждая, что Его Дхарма не применима на практике или что мы не в состоянии практиковать ее из-за отсутствия у нас знающих Учителей."
> 
> Лю Гуань Юй


И что? Вы очередной раз показываете, что сами не можете ничего толком объяснить, затыкая пробелы копипастами учителей разных школ. Воззрения, конечно же, можно и по книжкам изучать. Но в дзене — прямая передача от сердца к сердцу.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что? Вы очередной раз показываете, что сами не можете ничего толком объяснить, затыкая пробелы копипастами учителей разных школ. Воззрения, конечно же, можно и по книжкам изучать. Но в дзене — прямая передача от сердца к сердцу.


Да что Вы прицепились то к тому, что помимо ПК, я изучаю и другие тексты? )) Вам то что с этого? Лучше говорите по существу. Например тот же Хуэй-нэн писал, что абсолютно неправильно думать, что без учителя нельзя достичь реализаций, так что тут он расходится с гуру-ориентированными школами.
И не только Хуэй-нэн, кстати, во вьетнамском тхиен есть Великий Учитель Ман Зяк, который самостоятельно, без учителей постиг смысл сутр.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Обоснуйте, почему.


1. "Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика.." 

С какой стати оно должно соответствовать? )

2. "В Тхераваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна.."

«Форма как пена,
Чувство – пузырь,
Восприятие точно мираж.
Формации – словно банановый ствол,
Ум подобен иллюзии мага,
Вот так объяснял нам Сын Солнца.

Но можно осмыслить, 
Исследовать можно.
Предстанут пустыми они,
Коль рассмотришь внимательно их."

(Это из сутты Саньютта Никаи)

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да что Вы прицепились то к тому, что помимо ПК, я изучаю и другие тексты? )) Вам то что с этого? Лучше говорите по существу. Например тот же Хуэй-нэн писал, что абсолютно неправильно думать, что без учителя нельзя достичь реализаций, так что тут он расходится с гуру-ориентированными школами.
> И не только Хуэй-нэн, кстати, во вьетнамском тхиен есть Великий Учитель Ман Зяк, который самостоятельно, без учителей постиг смысл сутр.


Да изучайте на здоровье, кто ж вам запрещает что-либо изучать или кого-то цитировать?
Я про ваш странный способ цитирования когда вы в защиту тхеравады приводите цитаты тибетских учителей-ваджраянцев или китайских учителей-чаньцев. При том, что, скажем, приведённая вами цитата Лю Гуань Юя как раз показывает гораздо большую близость чаня (дзена) к ваджраяне.

----------


## Нико

> 1. "Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика.." 
> 
> С какой стати оно должно соответствовать? )
> 
> 2. "В Тхераваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна.."
> 
> «Форма как пена,
> Чувство – пузырь,
> Восприятие точно мираж.
> ...


 Это из ПК?

----------


## Аурум

> 1. "Если вы тхеравадин, то ваше воззрение должно соответствовать школе Вайбхашика.." 
> 
> С какой стати оно должно соответствовать? )
> 
> 2. "В Тхераваде не признаётся пустота явлений. И пустота личности там тоже весьма поверхностна.."
> 
> «Форма как пена,
> Чувство – пузырь,
> Восприятие точно мираж.
> ...


И что? Где описание пустотности явлений?

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да изучайте на здоровье, кто ж вам запрещает что-либо изучать или кого-то цитировать?


Тогда не стоит упрекать меня в том, что в беседах я обращаюсь не только к суттам.




> Я про ваш странный способ цитирования когда вы в защиту тхеравады приводите цитаты тибетских учителей-ваджраянцев или китайских учителей-чаньцев.


Цитаты тибетстких учителей-ваджраянцев или учителей-чаньцев я привожу не в защиту тхеравады, а просто истины ради.) Меня иногда поражают новодельные высказывания тех, кто только лишь на основании своей причастности к той или иной школе или наличии посвящений, считает свою точку зрения единственно верной.)

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это из ПК?


Да.

----------


## sergey

> Это из ПК?


Да, вот перевод на русский Zom'а:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да.


Ок, будем разговаривать об этом дальше, при условии, что вы понимаете тот факт,что философия тхеравады соответствует школам вайбхашика и саутрантика. Если не признаёте, опишите без цитат, в чём суть воззрения в ПК. Сутры цитировать мутно, там слишком много расплывчатых образов.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ок, будем разговаривать о этом дальше, при условии, что вы понимаете тот факт, то философия тхеравады соответствует школам вайбхашика и саутрантика.


Не понимаю.) Объясните, каковы основания для подобного утверждения? С чего Вы взяли, что философия тхеравады соответствует школам вайбхашика и саутрантика? Вы изучали эти философии?




> Если не признаёте, опишите без цитат, в чём суть воззрения в ПК. Сутры цитировать мутно, там слишком много расплывчатых образов.


Суть воззрения ПК - взаимозависимость. А это по сути синоним пустоты.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ок, будем разговаривать о этом дальше, при условии, что вы понимаете тот факт, то философия тхеравады соответствует школам вайбхашика и саутрантика. Если не признаёте, опишите без цитат, в чём суть воззрения в ПК. Сутры цитировать мутно, там слишком много расплывчатых образов.


Да тут классический случай когда человек увлекся словами, читает цитаты, приводит цитаты, он думает что дхарма это слова (слова Шакъямуни при жизни) , хотя даже самого смысла за словами не видит, отсюда и извращенное понимание Дхармы.
Говорят время лечит

----------

Аурум (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да тут классический случай когда человек увлекся словами, читает цитаты, приводит цитаты, он думает что дхарма это слова (слова Шакъямуни при жизни) , хотя даже самого смысла за словами не видит, отсюда и извращенное понимание Дхармы.


В этом посте вся суть общения с форумными йогинами..) "По существу сказать нечего, предъявим в качестве аргумента то, что я практикую, а он только книги читает."

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> В этом посте вся суть общения с форумными йогинами..)


Кого вы имеете в виду? Я уже давно не теоретик и даже один собственный небольшой  метод практики изобрел, может поделюсь как-нибудь.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не понимаю.) Объясните, каковы основания для подобного утверждения? С чего Вы взяли, что философия тхеравады соответствует школам вайбхашика и саутрантика? Вы изучали эти философии?
> 
> 
> 
> Суть воззрения ПК - взаимозависимость. А это по сути синоним пустоты.


Объясните, отталкиваясь сугубо от ПК, что такое взаимозависимость в ПК именно. И что там понимают под пустотой. А то у вас винегрет из воззрений.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Суть воззрения ПК - взаимозависимость. А это по сути синоним пустоты.


Да ну? А на просьбу цитату привести про суть воззрения ПК вы приведёте цитату мадхъямиков?  :Big Grin: 
Похоже, что у вас точно винегрет из воззрений.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Объясните, отталкиваясь сугубо от ПК, что такое взаимозависимость в ПК именно. И что там понимают под пустотой.


Это понимание того, что любой феномен мира существует только благодаря наличию другого феномена, и эта бесконечно сложная паутина охватывает всё прошлое, настоящее и будущее. 

Другими словами – что-то всегда зависит от чего-то. Человеческое существование в любой момент времени зависит от внешних и внутренних условий. Всё во вселенной взаимосвязано паутиной причин и следствий таким образом, что и целое и части этого целого зависят друг от друга. Характер и состояние какого-либо феномена в каждый миг времени связаны с характером и состоянием других феноменов, даже если внешне кажется, что никакой связи между ними нет.

Поскольку все вещи обусловлены, они являются непостоянными (аничча), и потому в них не содержится какой-то неизменной сущности (анатта). Можно сказать, что в абсолютном смысле ни одна вещь не существует подлинно, хотя обычному человеку всегда кажется, что вещи существуют сами по себе. Поскольку в вещах нет неизменной сущности, они являются «пустыми» (сунья). 




> А то у вас винегрет из воззрений.


После того, как Вы заявили, что будучи тхеравадином, мои воззрения должны соответствовать вайбхашике - ещё непонятно, у кого из нас винегрет из воззрений.)) 
Также Вы написали о том, что пустота личности в тхераваде весьма поверхностна. Вы наверное не в курсе, что например в тхеравадинском Катхаваттху есть опровержение пудгалавадинов.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> К примеру, по сути, все языки вообще говорят об одних и тех же вещах, но разными словами и разными способами. Но это не значит, что стоит начать изучение английского языка, а через день переходить на изучение немецкого, затем смешивать грамматические конструкции и слова этих языков в одном абзаце, оправдывая это тем, что всё равно все языки говорят об одном и том же!


Вообще неуместное сравнение. Кстати, я так и учил и учу языки. 
Вообще, чтобы понять, например, абсолютные конструкции в каком-нибудь языке, полезно ознакомится с абсолютными конструкциями в других (например, в английском, латинском, греческом, санскрите, пали, старославянском.) Никакой мешанины это не создаст. Вы же, если следовать Вашему сравнению, предлагаете, как я понимаю, не признавать другие языки! Отрицать! Со всеми вытекающими из такой позиции лингв. "достижениями".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да ну? А на просьбу цитату привести про суть воззрения ПК вы приведёте цитату мадхъямиков?


Почему бы и нет? ) Также, если взять работы Нагарджуны, то у него есть ссылки на сутры, которые почти точь в точь сходятся с суттами ПК. 
Есть например такой исследователь буддизма Дэвид Калупахана, у него есть работа, где он аргументирует тезис, что Муламадхъямака карика Нагарджуны по сути - развернутый комментарий к Каччаянагота сутте. В английской Вики пишут, что хотя из работ Нагарджуны видно, что он последователь Махаяны, но что в философии он четко придерживается канона шраваков:

"From studying his writings, it is clear that Nāgārjuna was conversant with many of the Śrāvaka philosophies and with the Mahāyāna tradition. However, determining Nāgārjuna's affiliation with a specific Nikaya is difficult, considering much of this material is presently lost. If the most commonly accepted attribution of texts (that of Christian Lindtner) holds, then he was clearly a Māhayānist, but his philosophy holds assiduously to the Śrāvaka canon, and while he does make explicit references to Mahāyāna texts, he is always careful to stay within the parameters set out by the Śrāvaka canon."

Что касается Тхеравады, то про пустоту можно посмотреть например в Патисамбхидамагге.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вообще неуместное сравнение. Кстати, я так и учил и учу языки. 
> Вообще, чтобы понять, например, абсолютные конструкции в каком-нибудь языке полезно ознакомится с абсолютными конструкциями в других (например, в английском, латинском, греческом, санскрите, пали, старославянском.) Никакой мешанины это не создаст. Вы же если следовать Вашему сравнению, предлагаете, как я понимаю, не признавать другие языки! Отрицать! Со всеми вытекающими из такой позиции лингв. "достижениями".


Где я писал про отрицание? Я лишь сказал, что в процессе обучения глупо смешивать всё в кучу, оправдывая тем, что "всё едино!", "ура, экаяна!" и т.п.
Перестаньте, пожалуйста, пытаться интерпретировать мои слова не по тому, что я говорю.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Где я писал про отрицание? Я лишь сказал, что в процессе обучения глупо смешивать всё в кучу, оправдывая тем, что "всё едино!", "ура, экаяна!" и т.п.
> Перестаньте, пожалуйста, пытаться интерпретировать мои слова не по тому, что я говорю.


Вот Вы и перестаньте интерпретировать по своему разумению чужие слова. И приписывать "венегрет из воззрений", про "смешивание всего в кучу" и тому подобное.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Почему бы и нет? ) Также, если взять работы Нагарджуны, то у него есть ссылки на сутры, которые почти точь в точь сходятся с суттами ПК. 
> Есть например такой исследователь буддизма Дэвид Калупахана, у него есть работа, где он аргументирует тезис, что Муламадхъямака карика Нагарджуны по сути - развернутый комментарий к Каччаянагота сутте. В английской Вики пишут, что хотя из работ Нагарджуны видно, что он последователь Махаяны, но что в философии он четко придерживается канона шраваков:
> 
> "From studying his writings, it is clear that Nāgārjuna was conversant with many of the Śrāvaka philosophies and with the Mahāyāna tradition. However, determining Nāgārjuna's affiliation with a specific Nikaya is difficult, considering much of this material is presently lost. If the most commonly accepted attribution of texts (that of Christian Lindtner) holds, then he was clearly a Māhayānist, but his philosophy holds assiduously to the Śrāvaka canon, and while he does make explicit references to Mahāyāna texts, he is always careful to stay within the parameters set out by the Śrāvaka canon."
> 
> Что касается Тхеравады, то про пустоту можно посмотреть например в Патисамбхидамагге.


Нагарджуна, это, конечно же, хорошо. Но есть одно "но"! В тхераваде не признаются труды Нагарджуны за истину.

----------


## Нико

> Почему бы и нет? ) Также, если взять работы Нагарджуны, то у него есть ссылки на сутры, которые почти точь в точь сходятся с суттами ПК. 
> Есть например такой исследователь буддизма Дэвид Калупахана, у него есть работа, где он аргументирует тезис, что Муламадхъямака карика Нагарджуны по сути - развернутый комментарий к Каччаянагота сутте. В английской Вики пишут, что хотя из работ Нагарджуны видно, что он последователь Махаяны, но что в философии он четко придерживается канона шраваков:
> 
> "From studying his writings, it is clear that Nāgārjuna was conversant with many of the Śrāvaka philosophies and with the Mahāyāna tradition. However, determining Nāgārjuna's affiliation with a specific Nikaya is difficult, considering much of this material is presently lost. If the most commonly accepted attribution of texts (that of Christian Lindtner) holds, then he was clearly a Māhayānist, but his philosophy holds assiduously to the Śrāvaka canon, and while he does make explicit references to Mahāyāna texts, he is always careful to stay within the parameters set out by the Śrāvaka canon."
> 
> Что касается Тхеравады, то про пустоту можно посмотреть например в Патисамбхидамагге.


Всё с вами ясно. Нагарджуна  -- "известный шравак" и пр.)))))  :Smilie:  :Facepalm:

----------

Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Аурум (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вот Вы и перестаньте интерпретировать по своему разумению чужие слова. И приписывать "венегрет из воззрений" и тому подобное.


Я не с вами разговаривал, вообще-то.
Да и потом, заметьте, я прошу вас интерпретировать то, что я сказал, а не что-то вами домысленное (я не писал про отрицание других языков), а вы же мне вообще теперь запрещаете интерпретировать посты. Пожалуйста, не пишите мне больше.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Где я писал про отрицание? Я лишь сказал, что в процессе обучения глупо смешивать всё в кучу, оправдывая тем, что "всё едино!", "ура, экаяна!" и т.п.
> Перестаньте, пожалуйста, пытаться интерпретировать мои слова не по тому, что я говорю.


Ну Вы же интерпретировали мои слова в этой теме как: "раз "всё едино", то можно всё смешивать в кучу". )) 
А я не это имел ввиду. Вполне согласен, что одновременно по пяти лестницам, невозможно подняться в гору.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нагарджуна, это, конечно же, хорошо. Но есть одно "но"! В тхераваде не признаются труды Нагарджуны за истину.


Ну я бы не стал вот так сходу делать такие утверждения. Для этого как минимум, тхеравадинам нужно посвятить изучению трудов Нагарджуны определенное время. Сомневаюсь, что подобного рода изучения - распространенное явление, ибо Палийский канон вполне самодостаточен. А те, кто изучал, например тот же Валпола Рахула, говорят о том, что противоречий не так уж и много, и что многие идеи развиты на основе ранних сутт (никай и агам).

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну Вы же интерпретировали мои слова в этой теме как: "раз "всё едино", то можно всё смешивать в кучу". ))


Где я писал такое? Цитату!
Я сказал, что, похоже, у вас все-таки винегрет из воззрений, поскольку вы в очередной раз цитируете при вопросе о вашей традиции учителей не вашей традиции.




> А я не это имел ввиду. Вполне согласен, что одновременно по пяти лестницам, невозможно подняться в гору.


Однако, зачем тогда пытаться искать общность пока вы не поняли даже различий?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Пожалуйста, не пишите мне больше.


А почему не истерически красным цветом? 

А вообще, думаю, что я могу здесь высказываться, в пределах правил форума, относительно любых сообщений, Ваших или чьих-либо еще.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну я бы не стал вот так сходу делать такие утверждения. Для этого как минимум, тхеравадинам нужно посвятить изучению трудов Нагарджуны определенное время. Сомневаюсь, что подобного рода изучения - распространенное явление, ибо Палийский канон вполне самодостаточен. А те, кто изучал, например тот же Валпола Рахула, говорят о том, что противоречий не так уж и много, и что многие идеи развиты на основе ранних сутт (никай и агам).





> _"Я бы не стал утверждать, что мусульмане не признают Иисуса Христа за сына Божьего и Спасителя! Для этого как минимум, мусульманам нужно посвятить изучению Нового Завета некоторое время. ... "_


Давайте говорить о настоящем положении дел, хорошо? Нагарджуна никак не авторитет в тхераваде.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А почему не истерически красным цветом?


Вас не спросил как писать.




> А вообще, думаю, что я могу здесь высказываться, в пределах правил форума, относительно любых сообщений, Ваших или чьих-либо еще.


Да на здоровье! Только от меня теперь ответа вам не будет.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако, зачем тогда пытаться искать общность пока вы не поняли даже различий?


Различия мне понятны. А общность  нужно искать хотябы для того, чтобы понять, на каком основании та или иная традиция считается буддийской. Это в том числе помогает лучше проникнуть в суть учений своей школы.

По словам Далай-ламы, несектантский подход позволит получить «всеобъемлющую картину» буддийского учения, поскольку в текстах разных школ можно найти уникальные объяснения отдельных аспектов буддийской философии. ..
..«Нам нужно учиться быть открытыми и мудрыми, уважать разные буддийские традиции и использовать их в своем духовном развитии. Придерживаясь несектантского подхода, вы принесете большую пользу буддийской Дхарме в целом», - добавил он.

Предвидя пустые замечания по поводу того, что это слова тибетского учителя, сразу скажу, что я полностью разделяю это мнение ЕС Далай Ламы, не смотря на то, что приоритетом у меня стоит тхеравада.)

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Различия мне понятны. А общность  нужно искать хотябы для того, чтобы понять, на каком основании та или иная традиция считается буддийской. Это в том числе помогает лучше проникнуть в суть учений своей школы.
> 
> По словам Далай-ламы, несектантский подход позволит получить «всеобъемлющую картину» буддийского учения, поскольку в текстах разных школ можно найти уникальные объяснения отдельных аспектов буддийской философии. ..
> ..«Нам нужно учиться быть открытыми и мудрыми, уважать разные буддийские традиции и использовать их в своем духовном развитии. Придерживаясь несектантского подхода, вы принесете большую пользу буддийской Дхарме в целом», - добавил он.


Вот, заметьте, вы опять цитируете!  :Smilie:  Эрудированность всегда радует! Но какое отношение к вашей традиции имеет Далай Лама? Привели бы лучше цитату известного учителя тхеравады.  :Wink:  Так бы естественнее и гармоничнее смотрелось бы и сочеталось с традицией, написанной у вас.

----------

Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот, заметьте, вы опять цитируете!  Эрудированность всегда радует! Но какое отношение к вашей традиции имеет Далай Лама? Привели бы лучше цитату известного учителя тхеравады.  Так бы естественнее и гармоничнее смотрелось бы и сочеталось с традицией, написанной у вас.


Ок.) Валпола Рахула: 

"Я много лет изучал философию Махаяны и чем больше изучаю, тем меньше нахожу различий между Махаяной и Тхеравадой в отношении основ учения. 
И там и там Будда Сакьямуни признаётся учителем 
Четыре благородные истины аналогичны в обеих школах 
Восьмеричный Благородный Путь совпадает в обеих школах 
Учение о обусловленном возникновении (paticca samuppada) одинаково 
Отвергается идея о высшем существе, которое создало мир и правит им 
Принимается учение о непостоянстве, страдании и пустоте (anicca, dukkha, anatta) и нравственности, сосредоточении и мудрости (sila, samadhi, panna) без расхождений.
Это важнейшие учения Будды и все они принимаются обеими школами без возражений."

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Антон Соносон (01.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот, заметьте, вы опять цитируете!  Эрудированность всегда радует! Но какое отношение к вашей традиции имеет Далай Лама? Привели бы лучше цитату известного учителя тхеравады.  Так бы естественнее и гармоничнее смотрелось бы и сочеталось с традицией, написанной у вас.


Вы же только что обвиняли *Сергея Ч*, что он "сужает Учение Будды до палийского канона":



> Любите вы, однако, сужать Учение Будды до палийского канона. Если для вас Учение — только ПК, то нет никакого смысла в дискуссии о дзене вообще, ведь в дзен основные сутры не имеют никакого отношения к палийскому канону.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ок.) Валпола Рахула: 
> 
> "Я много лет изучал философию Махаяны и чем больше изучаю, тем меньше нахожу различий между Махаяной и Тхеравадой в отношении основ учения. 
> И там и там Будда Сакьямуни признаётся учителем 
> Четыре благородные истины аналогичны в обеих школах 
> Восьмеричный Благородный Путь совпадает в обеих школах 
> Учение о обусловленном возникновении (paticca samuppada) одинаково 
> Отвергается идея о высшем существе, которое создало мир и правит им 
> Принимается учение о непостоянстве, страдании и пустоте (anicca, dukkha, anatta) и нравственности, сосредоточении и мудрости (sila, samadhi, panna) без расхождений.
> Это важнейшие учения Будды и все они принимаются обеими школами без возражений."


Да, общее есть, кто бы спорил. А вот теперь про конкретный принцип дзена "передача учения от сердца к сердцу" (по сути — ключевой принцип), есть ли в тхераваде такое, как вы думаете?

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вот теперь про конкретный принцип дзена "передача учения от сердца к сердцу" (по сути — ключевой принцип), есть ли в тхераваде такое, как вы думаете?


Не исключаю такого явления. Много ведь случаев того, как получив наставления от Будды или его учеников, люди обретали так называемое "око Дхаммы", хотя другие рядом присутствующие иногда не получали инсайдов.)
Например в Дигха Никае 33 сказано, что мудрость может быть трёх видов:

1. Полученная за счёт размышления (чинта-майя-паннья)
2. Полученная за счёт обучения (сута-майя-паннья)
3. Полученная за счёт медитации (бхавана-майя-паннья)

В Висуддхимагге (см. Vis.M. XIV) даётся пояснение:

«[Мудрость] «Основанная на размышлении» означает знание, которое человек получил за счёт собственного размышления, не услышав этого от других. «Основанная на обучении» означает знание, которое человек услышал от другого и таким образом обрёл его через обучение. «Основанная на медитации» означает знание, которое человек обрёл посредством медитативного развития ума тем или иным образом, достигнув этапа полного сосредоточения (аппана) [т.е. джханы]».

 В буддийской практике требуется развивать все эти три вида мудрости, однако только третий вид может привести к глубокому прозрению и последующему освобождению. 

В суттах говорится, что одним из условий достижения вступления в поток являются «слова другого» (parato ghoso), то есть слышание Дхаммы от другого человека, что относится ко второму типу мудрости. (с)

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Да, общее есть, кто бы спорил. А вот теперь про конкретный принцип дзена "передача учения от сердца к сердцу" (по сути — ключевой принцип), есть ли в тхераваде такое, как вы думаете?


Какая разница с какой стороны чистить рыбу -с хвоста или с головы- результат один и тот же.Сергей мне кажется об этом и говорит,что в любом учении можно увидеть  "очищенную рыбу" ,просто по разному описанную.

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Не исключаю такого явления.
> Например в Дигха Никае 33 сказано, что мудрость может быть трёх видов:
> 
> 1. Полученная за счёт размышления (чинта-майя-паннья)
> 2. Полученная за счёт обучения (сута-майя-паннья)
> 3. Полученная за счёт медитации (бхавана-майя-паннья)
> 
> В Висуддхимагге (см. Vis.M. XIV) даётся пояснение:
> 
> ...


Не вижу в данной цитате ничего похожего на принцип прямой передачи в дзен. А именно, на _принцип прямой и непосредственной передаче мудрости Будды от учителя к ученику, минуя написанное или произнесенное_.

----------


## Аурум

> Какая разница с какой стороны чистить рыбу -с хвоста или с головы- результат один и тот же.Сергей мне кажется об этом и говорит,что в любом учении можно увидеть  "очищенную рыбу" ,просто по разному описанную.


Тогда, выходит, вам всё равно, что изучать, все равно на каком языке и с какой стороны читать книгу. Ведь в любом вы упомянутую очищенную рыбу найдете.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не вижу в данной цитате ничего похожего на принцип прямой передачи в дзен.


 Потому что привязаны к внешним формам учения, ритулам, методикам, словам и т.д. Или просто не хотите видеть.)




> А именно, на принцип прямой и непосредственной передаче мудрости Будды от учителя к ученику, минуя написанное или произнесенное.


Так или иначе, для того, чтобы "передача" состоялась необходимы соответствующие условия - проживание рядом с учителем, общение и т.д.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

А в тхераваде признаётся зависимость от мысленного обозначения? Нет. Есть там бодхичитта? Нет. Какова тхеравадинская пустота? Ещё раз повторяю, это отсутствие независимой, единой и постоянной личности, т.е. атмана. Признают ли тхеравадины пустоту явлений? Нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда, выходит, вам всё равно, что изучать, все равно на каком языке и с какой стороны читать книгу. Ведь в любом вы упомянутую очищенную рыбу найдете.


Цитата из книги известного тхеравадинского учителя):

"Не грустите, не расстраивайтесь, не создавайте себе неприятности по тому поводу, что вы не смогли изучить все школы буддизма. Не беспокойтесь, если вы не смогли изучить буддизм на Тибете, в Шри-Ланке, в Бирме, в Китае или где-либо ещё. Это трата времени. Есть всего одна сущность или сердце его всего, а именно: уничтожить упадану. Ярлыки «Тхеравада», «Махаяна», «дзэн», «тибетский», «китайский» отражают только внешние покровы того, что кажется разными сортами буддизма. Если есть какие-то различия, то они просто внешние или поверхностные, всего лишь куча накопленных обрядов и ритуалов. Истинное сердце всего буддизма одно везде: вырывание с корнем и вырезание упаданы.

Поэтому изучайте только это. Не тратьте время на то, чтобы расстраиваться, думая, что вы не изучили все различные сорта буддизма. Изучайте только это единственное дело – вырезание упаданы, этого достаточно.

Даже в тхеравадинской школе буддизма есть много разных форм. Также есть много разных путей умственных упражнений. Есть бирманская медитация, где наблюдают за движениями живота. Есть виды медитации, основанные на мантрах «Самма Арахам» и «Буддхо Буддхо», а также и другие виды. Но если эта медитация правильная, сердце её всегда будет в одном и том же месте: необходимости уничтожить упадану. Если она не доходит до уничтожения упаданы, она ещё не настоящая. И от неё не будет никакой пользы. Почему бы не заинтересоваться вырезанием упаданы, или, говоря метафорически, разрушением тюрьмы?."

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Потому что привязаны к внешним формам учения, ритулам, методикам и т.д. Или просто не хотите видеть.)


Опять намёки на мои, якобы, недостатки, мешающие мне что-то видеть...
Сергей, я ясно описал суть принципа дзен: принцип прямой и непосредственной передаче мудрости Будды от учителя к ученику, минуя написанное или произнесенное.
Вы же мне цитату про размышление, обучение, медитацию... Может, вы не ту цитату мне дали?




> Так или иначе, для того, чтобы "передача" состоялась необходимы соответствующие условия - проживание рядом с учителем, общение и т.д.


Для  начала приведите цитату из ПК про передачу.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Цитата из книги известного тхеравадинского учителя):
> 
> "Не грустите, не расстраивайтесь, не создавайте себе неприятности по тому поводу, что вы не смогли изучить все школы буддизма. Не беспокойтесь, если вы не смогли изучить буддизм на Тибете, в Шри-Ланке, в Бирме, в Китае или где-либо ещё. Это трата времени. Есть всего одна сущность или сердце его всего, а именно: уничтожить упадану. Ярлыки «Тхеравада», «Махаяна», «дзэн», «тибетский», «китайский» отражают только внешние покровы того, что кажется разными сортами буддизма. Если есть какие-то различия, то они просто внешние или поверхностные, всего лишь куча накопленных обрядов и ритуалов. Истинное сердце всего буддизма одно везде: вырывание с корнем и вырезание упаданы.
> 
> Поэтому изучайте только это. Не тратьте время на то, чтобы расстраиваться, думая, что вы не изучили все различные сорта буддизма. Изучайте только это единственное дело – вырезание упаданы, этого достаточно.
> 
> Даже в тхеравадинской школе буддизма есть много разных форм. Также есть много разных путей умственных упражнений. Есть бирманская медитация, где наблюдают за движениями живота. Есть виды медитации, основанные на мантрах «Самма Арахам» и «Буддхо Буддхо», а также и другие виды. Но если эта медитация правильная, сердце её всегда будет в одном и том же месте: необходимости уничтожить упадану. Если она не доходит до уничтожения упаданы, она ещё не настоящая. И от неё не будет никакой пользы. Почему бы не заинтересоваться вырезанием упаданы, или, говоря метафорически, разрушением тюрьмы?."


Где что-то схожее с методами дзен?

----------


## Аурум

Такое впечатление, что Сергей решил доказать всем, что всё, что есть в дзен есть и в тхераваде, а также все махаянские сутры второго-третьего поворотов вполне себе признаются за истину в тхераваде...

----------


## Альбина

> Тогда, выходит, вам всё равно, что изучать, все равно на каком языке и с какой стороны читать книгу. Ведь в любом вы упомянутую очищенную рыбу найдете.


Пока не выходит). Неубедительно почву из под ног выбиваете. Книги мы читаем с начала, на языке нм известном, изучаем,то что интересно. Мне кажется вы выносите обсуждаемое  за рамки  дискуссии.) Имхо.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А в тхераваде признаётся зависимость от мысленного обозначения? Нет. Есть там бодхичитта? Нет. Какова тхеравадинская пустота? Ещё раз повторяю, это отсутствие независимой, единой и постоянной личности, т.е. атмана. Признают ли тхеравадины пустоту явлений? Нет.


Нико, ну сколько можно упорстовать в своём невежестве?  Насчет бодхичитты я ещё готов согласиться, поскольку в тхераваде не используется этот термин, как таковой, но вот по поводу всего остального - покурите сначала мат.часть, прежде чем делать голословные утверждения типа - воззрения тхеравады = вайбхашике.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Пока не выходит). Неубедительно почву из под ног выбиваете. Книги мы читаем с начала, на языке нм известном, изучаем,то что интересно. Мне кажется вы выносите обсуждаемое  за рамки  дискуссии.) Имхо.


Мы говорим о дзен, сравнивая его с другими традициями. Традиции, очевидно, различаются. И различаются не в отдельных сутрах или способах медитации, не в позах для медитации, а в корне, в основополагающих подходах к практике и в теории.
Но, некоторые упорно пытаются доказать, что разница только в мелких деталях.

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну сколько можно упорстовать в своём невежестве?  Насчет бодхичитты я ещё готов согласиться, поскольку в тхераваде не используется этот термин, как таковой, но вот по поводу всего остального - покурите сначала мат.часть, прежде чем делать голословные утверждения типа - воззрения тхеравады = вайбхашике.


Отвечу вам тем же. Вы написали у тебя традицию "тхеравада", а ведь в матчасти Хинаяны ничего не смыслите, верно?

----------


## Аурум

> Нико, ну сколько можно упорстовать в своём невежестве?  Насчет бодхичитты я ещё готов согласиться, поскольку в тхераваде не используется этот термин, как таковой, но вот по поводу всего остального - покурите сначала мат.часть, прежде чем делать голословные утверждения типа - воззрения тхеравады = вайбхашике.


Сергей, так что, пустотность явлений разве в тхераваде признаётся? Ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, я ясно описал суть принципа дзен: принцип [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Verdana]прямой и непосредственной передаче мудрости Будды от учителя к ученику, минуя написанное или произнесенное.


Вы как-то уже писали, что термин бодхичитта имеет ясное и конкретное определение в тибетских текстах. Оказалось, что не всё так однозначно с его определением -- сколько текстов- столько и определений..)
Что касается сути принципа дзен, то как Вы себе представляете "передачу мудрости Будды, минуя написанное или произнесенное?" Почему Вы решили, что в приведенных мной примерах не содержится этого принципа? Там ведь суть, как я понял в том, что посредством разного рода методов, в сознании ученика инициируется определенное состояние, через которое происходит прорыв в понимании, а не так, что "мудрость Будды в прямом смысле передаётся аки информация через Wi-Fi.)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отвечу вам тем же. Вы написали у тебя традицию "тхеравада", а ведь в матчасти Хинаяны ничего не смыслите, верно?


Верно, в матчасти хинаяны я мало смыслю. С тхеравадой знаком намного лучше.) Но даже того, что я знаю о хинаяне, достаточно, чтобы понять, что тхеравада имеет с ней различия.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Мы говорим о дзен, сравнивая его с другими традициями. Традиции, очевидно, различаются. И различаются не в отдельных сутрах или способах медитации, не в позах для медитации, а в корне, в основополагающих подходах к практике и в теории.
> Но, некоторые упорно пытаются доказать, что разница только в мелких деталях.


В корне конечно различаются . Но корень при этом остается у всех один. :Mad:  Все равно все из одного сосуда вылилось.

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы как-то уже писали, что термин бодхичитта имеет ясное и конкретное определение в тибетских текстах. Оказалось, что не всё так однозначно с его определением -- сколько текстов- столько и определений..)
> Что касается сути принципа дзен, то как Вы себе представляете "передачу мудрости Будды, минуя написанное или произнесенное?" Почему Вы решили, что в приведенных мной примерах не содержится этого принципа? Там ведь суть, как я понял в том, что посредством разного рода методов, в сознании ученика инициируется определенное состояние, через которое происходит прорыв в понимании, а не так, что "мудрость Будды в прямом смысле передаётся аки Wi-Fi.)


Мда... Сейчас процитирую былину об Илье Муромце и спрошу, почему вы решили, что в былине не говорится про бодхичитту.

Вы, пожалуйста, цитату где прямо указано хотя бы близко похожее на дзенский принцип непосредстенной передачи.

----------


## Нико

> Вы как-то уже писали, что термин бодхичитта имеет ясное и конкретное определение в тибетских текстах. Оказалось, что не всё так однозначно с его определением -- сколько текстов- столько и определений..)
> Что касается сути принципа дзен, то как Вы себе представляете "передачу мудрости Будды, минуя написанное или произнесенное?" Почему Вы решили, что в приведенных мной примерах не содержится этого принципа? Там ведь суть, как я понял в том, что посредством разного рода методов, в сознании ученика инициируется определенное состояние, через которое происходит прорыв в понимании, а не так, что "мудрость Будды в прямом смысле передаётся аки информация через Wi-Fi.)


Бред. Бодхичитта имеет в Махаяне только одно определение. Если вам так хочется объединить дзен с тхеравадой, смените традицию.

----------


## Аурум

> В корне конечно различаются . Но корень при этом остается у всех один. Все равно все из одного сосуда вылилось.


Значит вам точно всё равно что изучать.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, так что, пустотность явлений разве в тхераваде признаётся? Ссылку, пожалуйста.


«Форма как пена,
Чувство – пузырь,
Восприятие точно мираж.
Формации – словно банановый ствол,
Ум подобен иллюзии мага,
Вот так объяснял нам Сын Солнца.

Но можно осмыслить, 
Исследовать можно.
Предстанут пустыми они,
Коль рассмотришь внимательно их."

Если Вы не видите здесь признания пустоты явлений, то я ничем не могу Вам помочь..)

----------


## Нико

> «Форма как пена,
> Чувство – пузырь,
> Восприятие точно мираж.
> Формации – словно банановый ствол,
> Ум подобен иллюзии мага,
> Вот так объяснял нам Сын Солнца.
> 
> Но можно осмыслить, 
> Исследовать можно.
> ...


Вы когда-либо читали про определение пустоты в ПК? Я ж говорю, не надо цитат, надо побольше узнать про матчасть!

----------


## Аурум

> «Форма как пена,
> Чувство – пузырь,
> Восприятие точно мираж.
> Формации – словно банановый ствол,
> Ум подобен иллюзии мага,
> Вот так объяснял нам Сын Солнца.
> 
> Но можно осмыслить, 
> Исследовать можно.
> ...


Конкретики — ноль.

----------

Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

37. Иногда тайна намного удобней, чем знание ответов на вопросы. 

Источник: http://www.adme.ru/vdohnovenie-91970...rollej-549455/ © AdMe.ru

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы когда-либо читали про определение пустоты в ПК? Я ж говорю, не надо цитат, надо побольше узнать про матчасть!


Вам? Да, потрудитесь прежде узнать про матчасть, прежде чем голословно заявлять о том, что в тхераваде не отрицается самобытие явлений (дхарм). Пустота у того же Нагарджуны - это синоним Взаимозависимости. И тот, кто знаком и с тхеравадинскими источниками и с махаянскими, поймёт, что например та же Мадхъямика Нагарджуны имеет корни в ранних буддийских текстах. Например в  Каччаянаготта сутте  сказано:  «Всё существует» – это одна крайность. «Всё не существует» – это другая крайность. Избегая этих крайностей, Татхагата учит Дхамме срединным способом.." 

А Вы, Нико, как я понял, о тхераваде знаете только из форумных холиваров..

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Верно, в матчасти хинаяны я мало смыслю. С тхеравадой знаком намного лучше.) Но даже того, что я знаю о хинаяне, достаточно, чтобы понять, что тхеравада имеет с ней различия.


Какие?

----------


## Нико

> Вам? Да, потрудитесь прежде узнать про матчасть, прежде чем голословно заявлять о том, что в тхераваде не отрицается самобытие явлений (дхарм). Пустота у того же Нагарджуны - это синоним Взаимозависимости. И тот, кто знаком и с тхеравадинскими источниками и с махаянскими, поймёт, что например та же Мадхъямика Нагарджуны имеет корни в ранних буддийских текстах. Например в  Каччаянаготта сутте  сказано:  «Всё существует» – это одна крайность. «Всё не существует» – это другая крайность. Избегая этих крайностей, Татхагата учит Дхамме срединным способом.." 
> 
> А Вы, Нико, как я понял, о тхераваде знаете только из форумных холиваров..


Ошибаетесь. Читала признанных буддологов, опирающихся на источники, об этом. А вы? Что читали? На основании чего Нагарджуне тхераваду навязываете?

Вы и про срединный путь ничего не смыслите. Не бывает такого, чтобы "всё" одновременно существовало и не существовало.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Какие?


 Ну например, согласно вашим текстам, хинаянцы якобы "заявляют об истинном существовании мельчайших частиц в воспринимаемых объектах и бесконечно малых неделимых моментов сознания. Им не достает постижения отсутствия истинности существования явлений." Очевидно, что в тхераваде несколько иной взгляд на природу дхамм. Об этом я уже писал в этой теме выше.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Значит вам точно всё равно что изучать.


Согласна с вами . Наверно все равно . Для меня в  изучении важен скорее процесс, чем окончательный результат .А Важным в изучаемом видится то ,что перекликается с личным опытом.  Я иногда вижу буддизм например в творчестве Бунина . Вот вижу одно общее и все тут . Хотя склонность к скурпулезности  -тоже вещь полезная, из деталей общее  и формируется.       А вы что -изучаете только то,что к вашей традиции относится?  Ограничиваете себе материалами одной традиции?

----------


## Нико

> Ну например, согласно вашим текстам, хинаянцы якобы "заявляют об истинном существовании мельчайших частиц в воспринимаемых объектах и бесконечно малых неделимых моментов сознания. Им не достает постижения отсутствия истинности существования явлений." Очевидно, что в тхераваде несколько иной взгляд на природу дхамм. Об этом я уже писал в этой теме выше.


Тхеравада отрицает существование неделимых частиц? НЕ смешите

----------


## Нико

> Согласна с вами . Наверно все равно . Для меня в  изучении важен скорее процесс, чем окончательный результат .А Важным в изучаемом видится то ,что перекликается с личным опытом.  Я иногда вижу буддизм например в творчестве Бунина . Вот вижу одно общее и все тут . Хотя склонность к скурпулезности  -тоже вещь полезная, из деталей общее  и формируется.       А вы что -изучаете только то,что к вашей традиции относится?  Ограничиваете себе материалами одной традиции?


Аурум как раз всё изучает, Альбина. А вот за "скурпулёзность" вам двойка. Шутка, любя)))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я ж говорю, не надо цитат, надо побольше узнать про матчасть!


Ура, вот и неколебимая ничем Нико заговорила коанами! %)

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ошибаетесь. Читала признанных буддологов, опирающихся на источники, об этом. А вы? Что читали?


 А я непосредственно читаю тхеравадинские тексты. Видимо отсюда у нас с вами разница во взглядах.)) Вы же вроде сами не сильно хорошо относитетсь к буддологам, называя их буддолохами..)




> На основании чего Нагарджуне тхераваду навязываете?


Ничего никому не навязываю. Говорю о том, что имеется связь между его работами и ранними суттами. Сутты - это Слово Будды, а не тхеравада.




> Вы и про срединный путь ничего не смыслите. Не бывает такого, чтобы "всё" одновременно существовало и не существовало.


Ксожалению Вы не поняли о чем речь, иначе не сделали бы вывод об одновремнном существовании и не существовании.) Там суть в другом.

----------


## Аурум

> Согласна с вами . Наверно все равно . Для меня в  изучении важен скорее процесс, чем окончательный результат .А Важным в изучаемом видится то ,что перекликается с личным опытом.  Я иногда вижу буддизм например в творчестве Бунина . Вот вижу одно общее и все тут . Хотя склонность к скурпулезности  -тоже вещь полезная, из деталей общее  и формируется.       А вы что -изучаете только то,что к вашей традиции относится?  Ограничиваете себе материалами одной традиции?


Все подобные вопросы про меня лично — в личку, пожалуйста.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А я непосредственно читаю тхеравадинские тексты. Видимо отсюда у нас с вами разница во взглядах.)) Вы же вроде сами не сильно хорошо относитетсь к буддологам, называя их буддолохами..)
> 
> 
> 
> Ничего никому не навязываю. Говорю о том, что имеется связь между его работами и ранними суттами. Сутты - это Слово Будды, а не тхеравада.
> 
> 
> 
> Ксожалению Вы не поняли о чем речь, иначе не сделали бы вывод об одновремнном существовании и не существовании.) Там суть в другом.



Есть Буддологи с большой буквы, к которым отношусь я очень уважительно. А вы все намекаете, а про "суть" ничего так и не сказали. Вот это и бесит некоторых.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тхеравада отрицает существование неделимых частиц? НЕ смешите


В тхераваде говорится о дхаммах, а не о частицах. Надо вам объяснять, что дхаммы(дхармы) - это не тоже самое, что и неделимые частицы? ))

----------


## Альбина

> Аурум как раз всё изучает, Альбина. А вот за "скурпулёзность" вам двойка. Шутка, любя)))).


Почему двойка? :Frown:  Когда пересдача?  :Smilie:  Ну Нико -тогда у меня такой вывод- что может надо изучать меньше-чтобы это не превращалось в войну?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот это и бесит некоторых.


Бесит?  :EEK!:

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В тхераваде говорится о дхаммах, а не о частицах. Надо вам объяснять, что дхаммы(дхармы) - это не тоже самое, что и неделимые частицы? ))


Смотря что понимать под "дхаммами". Некоторые как раз и считают их неделимыми элементами бытия! (sic!)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Смотря что понимать под "дхаммами". Некоторые как раз и считают их неделимыми элементами бытия! (sic!)


Дхаммы - это как раз таки элементы бытия, можно сказать элементарные единицы психофизического опыта, из которых слагается поток сознательной жизни личности. При этом они пусты от самобытия. И постижение этой пустоты освобождает от сансары.
А неделимые частицы - это другое.

----------


## Нико

> Ура, вот и неколебимая ничем Нико заговорила коанами! %)


Я знаю коаны только из муми-троллей)

----------


## Нико

> Дхаммы - это как раз таки элементы бытия, можно сказать элементарные единицы психофизического опыта, из которых слагается поток сознательной жизни личности. При этом они пусты от самобытия.
> А неделимые частицы - это другое.


Про "пустоту от самобытия" может осознанно говорить только прасангик.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Про "пустоту от самобытия" может осознанно говорить только прасангик.


Лучше промолчу, не хочу никого бесить..  :Cry:

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я знаю коаны только из муми-троллей)


Ну, не бум про муми-троллей, а то просится на ум, что кто-то мило использует их для троллинга. %)
А с коанами Нико, как мне кажется, похожа на г-на Журдена, не знавшего, что он говорит прозой... : )

----------


## Нико

> Ну, не бум про муми-троллей, а то просится на ум, что кто-то мило использует их для троллинга. %)
> А с коанами Нико, как мне кажется, похожа на г-на Журдена, не знавшего, что он говорит прозой... : )


Не знаю, кто такой г-н Журден, но, милый Юй Кан, при чём тут коаны?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю, кто такой г-н Журден, но, милый Юй Кан, при чём тут коаны?


Журден это такой мещанин во дворянстве (не путать с жульеном в горшочке!), а коаны в разделе "Дзэн и Чань" завсегда при чём-то (ежли не злоупотреблять : )!

----------


## Шавырин

> Не бывает такого, чтобы "всё" одновременно существовало и не существовало.


Остановитесь !

----------


## Нико

> Журден это такой мещанин во дворянстве (не путать с жульеном в горшочке!), а коаны в разделе "Дзэн и Чань" завсегда при чём-то (ежли не злоупотреблять : )!


Ок, но тут, похоже, независимо от меня, неразгаданных коанов ПОЛНО.

----------


## Нико

> Остановитесь !


 И? Вы скажете своё веское? )))))

----------


## Шавырин

> И? Вы скажете своё веское? )))))


Прочитали Вы его (уже)  :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> Прочитали Вы его (уже)


Это про СС?  Я забывчивая, напомните

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ок, но тут, похоже, независимо от меня, неразгаданных коанов ПОЛНО.


Мо быть... Но каждый-то отвечает за свои? : )

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мо быть... Но каждый-то отвечает за свои? : )


Я за свои отвечаю

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я за свои отвечаю


Вы, прям, как -- ммм... не буду указывать клавой, -- заявивший: "За свои слова я отвечаю своими словами!" И был такофф! : )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Про "пустоту от самобытия" может осознанно говорить только прасангик.


Вот тут Чже Цонкапа приводит обоснование, с опорой на мнение Нагарджуны, что об отсутствии самобытия явлений - пустоты, говорится не только в махаяне:

http://annutara.info/Nara/argrim1of3.htm#_Toc307083309

Чтобы никого не бесить, сразу уточню: ничего не утверждаю и не претендую на единственно верное понимания сказанного, а также готов рассмотреть аргументированные возражения..)

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это про СС?  Я забывчивая, напомните


 :Facepalm:  Ом майн гад !  :Facepalm: 

Нико, просьба мне сегодня более не писать , не могу Вам, временно , отвечать  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вот тут Чже Цонкапа приводит обоснование, с опорой на мнение Нагарджуны, что об отсутствии самобытия явлений - пустоты, говорится не только в махаяне:
> 
> http://annutara.info/Nara/argrim1of3.htm#_Toc307083309
> 
> Чтобы никого не бесить, сразу уточню: ничего не утверждаю и не претендую на единственно верное понимания сказанного, а также готов рассмотреть аргументированные возражения..)


На Цонкапу ссылки пошли.... Смените уж традицию, это так радует!

----------


## Нико

> Ом майн гад ! 
> 
> Нико, просьба мне сегодня более не писать , не могу Вам, временно , отвечать



Я чем вас так раздражила-то?

----------


## Нико

> Вы, прям, как -- ммм... не буду указывать клавой, -- заявивший: "За свои слова я отвечаю своими словами!" И был такофф! : )


И что? Я таких коанов не понимаю)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> На Цонкапу ссылки пошли.... Смените уж традицию, это так радует!


Действительно радует, что в Тибете не всё так плохо с Дхармой.  И не обязательно менять традицию, только потому, что находишь в других школах близкие к твоей, осознанно выбранной традиции, учения.)

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Я чем вас так раздражила-то?


Вы не причём, просто я желаю архив форума почитать, времени на ответы просто не будет, извините  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вы не причём, просто я желаю архив форума почитать, времени на ответы просто не будет, извините


Уфф.... Полегчало. Вопросов к вам нет!

----------

Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну дальше начнётся беготня за тибетскими пастушками... А это уже не дзен - или?


Это уже скорее тантра))

----------


## Аурум

> Вот тут Чже Цонкапа приводит обоснование, с опорой на мнение Нагарджуны, что об отсутствии самобытия явлений - пустоты, говорится не только в махаяне:
> 
> http://annutara.info/Nara/argrim1of3.htm#_Toc307083309
> 
> Чтобы никого не бесить, сразу уточню: ничего не утверждаю и не претендую на единственно верное понимания сказанного, а также готов рассмотреть аргументированные возражения..)


Нюанс только в том, что понятие "пустота от самобытия" к тхераваде не имеет никакого отношения. У вас опять какой-то оригинальный общебуддизм получается.

----------


## Аурум

Господа дзенцы! А вы что сами-то расскажете о свое традиции, как вами понят принцип "от сердца к сердцу" и признают ли лично ваши учителя возможность обучения чисто по книжкам? Расскажите, пожалуйста, про личный опыт!

----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нюанс только в том, что понятие "пустота от самобытия" к тхераваде не имеет никакого отношения. У вас опять какой-то оригинальный общебуддизм получается.


Может ещё копирайт потребуете на использование словосочетания "пустота от самобытия"? ))

"Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
*Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова*;
Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум."

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Господа дзенцы! А вы что сами-то расскажете о свое традиции, как вами понят принцип "от сердца к сердцу" и признают ли лично ваши учителя возможность обучения чисто по книжкам?


Что значит "чисто по книжкам"? Знание должно подкрепляться практикой. А что касается самостоятельного обучения, то я уже писал выше:

"Хуэй-нэн писал, что абсолютно неправильно думать, что без учителя нельзя достичь реализаций, так что тут он расходится с гуру-ориентированными школами.
И не только Хуэй-нэн, кстати, во вьетнамском тхиен есть Великий Учитель Ман Зяк, который самостоятельно, без учителей постиг смысл сутр."

Но Вы почему-то не придали этому значения.. Если это напишет последователь дзен, суть сказанного как-то изменится? )

----------


## Аурум

> Может ещё копирайт потребуете на использование словосочетания "пустота от самобытия"? ))
> 
> "Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
> *Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова*;
> Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
> Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум."


Смысл каждый ищет в меру своих традиций и в рамках отправных точек. В тхераваде — это соответствие или не соответствие смыслам Палийского Канона. Дзен и тхеравада отличны в корне, в основных идеях и способах практики.
Для меня вообще странна ваша попытка усидеть на двух стульях, признавая и тхераваду с ПК, и дзен с сутрами второго и третьего поворота, при этом не отделяя себя от тхеравады. И еще странны попытки искать в тхераваде того, чего там нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Для меня вообще странна ваша попытка усидеть на двух стульях, признавая и тхераваду с ПК, и дзен с сутрами второго и третьего поворота, при этом не отделяя себя от тхеравады. И еще странны попытки искать в тхераваде того, чего там нет.


Если бы я например пытался совместить практику Восьмеричного пути с методами Ваджраяны - это можно было бы называть попыткой усидеть на двух стульях.) А в том, чтобы признавать тексты других _буддийских_ школ - нет ничего странного.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

"Дзен стайл"  можно проследить например в учениях Аджана Чаа):




> Однажды некий мирянин, пришедший к Аджану Чаа, спросил его – кто есть Аджан Чаа? Аджан Чаа видя, что в духовном плане этот человек не очень развит, указав на себя, сказал – «Вот Аджан Чаа».
> 
> В другом случае, кто-то ещё задал Аджану Чаа тот же самый вопрос. Однако на сей раз, видя, что умственная способность вопрошающего в понимании Дхаммы была достаточно высока, ответил, произнеся - «Аджан Чаа? Здесь нет Аджана Чаа».
> 
> *(С)*

----------

Akaguma (01.07.2014), Won Soeng (01.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Если бы я например пытался совместить практику Восьмеричного пути с методами Ваджраяны - это можно было бы называть попыткой усидеть на двух стульях.) А в том, чтобы признавать тексты других _буддийских_ школ - нет ничего странного.


И что же значит "признать" по вашему? Признать наряду с сутрами палийского канона какую-либо сутру махаяны истинным словом Будды? Или, типа, так, признать вот эти три строки, а остальное — искажения.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что же значит "признать" по вашему? Признать наряду с сутрами палийского канона какую-либо сутру махаяны истинным словом Будды? Или, типа, так, признать вот эти три строки, а остальное — искажения.


Признавать другие тексты - значит находить в них общее, ядро учения Будды, которое обросло многочисленными наслоениями - культурными, историческими, доктринальными и т.д.

p.s. Вас не поймешь.. - то упрекали тхеравадинов с форума за то, что они не признают ничего кроме ПК, теперь настаиваете на обратном - что каждый должен ограничиться текстами исключительно своей школы. )

----------

Vladiimir (01.07.2014), Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Альбина (01.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вас не поймешь.. - то упрекали тхеравадинов с форума за то, что они не признают ничего кроме ПК, теперь настаиваете на обратном - что каждый должен ограничиться текстами исключительно своей школы. )


Прям с языка сняли. Сам читаю и диву даюсь. Получается: лишь бы просто поспорить. Чудеса.

----------

Vladiimir (01.07.2014), Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Господа дзенцы! А вы что сами-то расскажете о свое традиции, как вами понят принцип "от сердца к сердцу" и признают ли лично ваши учителя возможность обучения чисто по книжкам? Расскажите, пожалуйста, про личный опыт!


От сердца к сердцу - это прямое указание на сознание, которое часто и называют сердцем. Так делали учителя в разных коанах.

Также замечу насчёт вашего подхода "Для меня вообще странна ваша попытка усидеть на двух стульях, признавая и тхераваду с ПК, и дзен с сутрами второго и третьего поворота, при этом не отделяя себя от тхеравады", что вы бы лучше сначала попредъявляли претензии учителям дзэн, пишущим книги "Живой Будда, живой Христос" и иногда одновременно являющимися католическими священниками. А потом уже начинали критиковать буддистов, не ограничивающих себя строго рамками одной школы.

----------


## Альбина

> Прям с языка сняли. Сам читаю и диву даюсь. Получается: лишь бы просто поспорить. Чудеса.


Может человек в каком то моменте нашел истину -(или ее проблеск) и крепко за это держится (когда она  ускользает). И для него это очень нужно сейчас.

----------


## Аурум

> Признавать другие тексты - значит находить в них общее, ядро учения Будды, которое обросло многочисленными наслоениями - культурными, историческими, доктринальными и т.д.
> 
> p.s. Вас не поймешь.. - то упрекали тхеравадинов с форума за то, что они не признают ничего кроме ПК, теперь настаиваете на обратном - что каждый должен ограничиться текстами исключительно своей школы. )


Понятно, в общем, у вас некий общебуддизм под видом "люблю тхераваду, признаю дзен, но не люблю тантру".

_Специальное пояснение для не понявших:_
Та фразу, что вы прочли как "упрёк" — была в русле дзенской темы, где вы упомянули про приписывание Будде слов. Я воспринял это как очередное "Будда этого не говорил!", что очень любили еще не так давно писать тхеравадины в махаянских темах про цитаты махаянцев.

----------


## Аурум

> От сердца к сердцу - это прямое указание на сознание, которое часто и называют сердцем. Так делали учителя в разных коанах.
> 
> Также замечу насчёт вашего подхода "Для меня вообще странна ваша попытка усидеть на двух стульях, признавая и тхераваду с ПК, и дзен с сутрами второго и третьего поворота, при этом не отделяя себя от тхеравады", что вы бы лучше сначала попредъявляли претензии учителям дзэн, пишущим книги "Живой Будда, живой Христос" и иногда одновременно являющимися католическими священниками. А потом уже начинали критиковать буддистов, не ограничивающих себя строго рамками одной школы.


Кстати, не знал, что есть католические священники, являющиеся одновременно и учителями дзена! И боженьке молятся, и пустоте свечку, видимо, ставят.  :Big Grin: 
А вечерком еще и намаз можно прочитать, так, для полной уверенности.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Вот уж действительно, чудны дела твои, Господь Кришна! ©

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> _Специальное пояснение для не понявших:_
> Та фразу, что вы прочли как "упрёк" — была в русле дзенской темы, где вы упомянули про приписывание Будде слов. Я воспринял это как очередное "Будда этого не говорил!", что очень любили еще не так давно писать тхеравадины в махаянских темах про цитаты махаянцев.


Да, я понял Вас. Но ведь даже в маханских сутрах  Буддa не говорил, что "Не в свою колесницу не садись"!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аурум

> Да, я понял Вас. Но ведь даже в маханских сутрах  Буддa не говорил, что "Не в свою колесницу не садись"!


Я оценил юмор Вечного.  :Smilie: 
Принцип "от каждого по способностям, каждому — по колеснице" всё же прослеживается в махаянских текстах.

----------


## Won Soeng

Всегда интересно, как люди отстаивают свои мнения о дзен  :Smilie: 




> У Дзен Мастера Ма-цзу Тао-и, 35го патриарха, было много учеников, 139 из них получили передачу Дхармы.
> 
> Его ученик номер один, Дэ-Жу, впервые прийдя к Ма-цзу, был спрошен Ма-цзу:
> «Откуда ты идешь и что тебе нужно?»
> 
> «Я пришел из Вон-Жу, и я хочу понять Буддизм и достичь Сатори. Пожалуйста, научите меня!»
> 
> Ма-цзу ответил: «Внутри тебя есть сокровище. Так почему ты продолжаешь искать вне себя? Я ничто, и поэтому ничто не может тебя научить.»
> 
> ...

----------

Алик (01.07.2014), Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Всегда интересно, как люди отстаивают свои мнения о дзен


Да ясно уже, что дзен — это мухожук!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да ясно уже, что дзен — это мухожук!


Ясности мало, нужно еще правильное отношение и правильное действие. Что Вам делать с этим мухожуком?

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Ясности мало, нужно еще правильное отношение и правильное действие. Что Вам делать с этим мухожуком?


Слагать о нём коаны, например. Или медитировать на тему обладает ли мухожук природой Будды.

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Слагать о нём коаны, например. Или медитировать на тему обладает ли мухожук природой Будды.


И что тогда? Каков конечный результат? Почему Вы полагаете это правильным отношением и правильным действием?

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## AndyZ

> Господа дзенцы! А вы что сами-то расскажете о свое традиции, как вами понят принцип "от сердца к сердцу" и признают ли лично ваши учителя возможность обучения чисто по книжкам? Расскажите, пожалуйста, про личный опыт!


«От сердца к сердцу» это передача основанная, скорее, на субъективном мнении учителя, чем каким-либо формальным критериям. Учитель и ученик проводят вместе очень много времени, иногда десятилетия, что делает их очень близкими друг к другу. В дзен говорят, что «они видят все одними и глазами и слышат одними ушами» или «бровь в бровь». Это как с женой, с которой прожил всю жизнь и понимаешь все, еще до того, как та что-то сказала.
Книги, конечно важны, и я не знаю о серьезных дзен монастырях, где бы не было формального обучения, но именно воплощение этих знаний в жизнь является целью дзен. Т.е. только конкретными делами и поступками можно показать свое знание и умение. Не даром десятой картинкой про быков является «возвращение на рыночную площадь». Один современный учитель во время интервью постоянно спрашивал своих учеников, типа, «каждый вечер ты даешь клятву бодхисатвы, а как ты конкретно собираешься спасать всех живых существ?» и «не говори мне, а покажи!» Еще очень важны моральные и этические качества ученика, что опять же, не возможно проверить формально и выучить по книгам. Где-то так.

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2014), Аурум (02.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014), Юй Кан (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Насколько знаю, "передача от сердца к сердцу" -- красивая метафора, не содержащая (как и весь чань/дзэн) никакой эзотерики ака тайнознания.
Хотя в практиках некоторых школ есть свои "даосские секреты" : ) (вроде работы с Ци), ныне уже переставшие быть тайными...
А так в основе практик большинства чань/дзэнских школ -- шаматха и випашьяна, сочетаемые с физ. трудом. 
Сутры -- ситуативно: если не знаешь теорию, то какая уж практика?
И никаких чудес, окромя, м.б., кэнсё, кое и не проверишь. : )

----------

Алик (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Это уже скорее тантра))


Я может чего-то не понимаю, но для меня и дзен и ваджраяна являются абсолютно одинаковыми(в смысле достижения конченой цели) - различны только методы. Может более опытные практикующие меня поправят, но, на мой взгляд разница заключается исключительно в способах передачи "знания". Если в тантре например больше делается упор на символическую передачу(мандалы там, божества и т.д.), то в дзен - все средства хороши - главное чтобы способ передачи этого знания действительно был полезен человеку. При этом в дзен, как бы, не придаётся большого значения формальным посвящениям - если человек пришёл к мастеру дзен с каким-то вопросом, и он сумел его прояснить - это и есть посвящение. ИМХО - мне так кажется :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014), Аурум (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> И никаких чудес, окромя, м.б., кэнсё, кое и не проверишь. : )


Проверка проста : "посмотри, что внутри"  :Wink: 

Ясно, что ответа от  Юй Кана я не дождусь ... 

Тем не менее , спрошу : "Для чего использовать слово (кэнсё) имеющее несколько смыслов , когда есть понятное - "сатори" ?

----------


## Альбина

> Я может чего-то не понимаю, но для меня и дзен и ваджраяна являются абсолютно одинаковыми(в смысле достижения конченой цели) - различны только методы. Может более опытные практикующие меня поправят, но, на мой взгляд разница заключается исключительно в способах передачи "знания". Если в тантре например больше делается упор на символическую передачу(мандалы там, божества и т.д.), то в дзен - все средства хороши - главное чтобы способ передачи этого знания действительно был полезен человеку. При этом в дзен, как бы, не придаётся большого значения формальным посвящениям - если человек пришёл к мастеру дзен с каким-то вопросом, и он сумел его прояснить - это и есть посвящение. ИМХО - мне так кажется


Да это шутка была. :Smilie:   Я тоже думаю что 


> дзен и ваджраяна являются абсолютно одинаковыми(в смысле достижения конченой цели) - различны только методы.


 . А доля шутки в шутке такая.В тантре так вообще все средства  хороши- например перекачать сексуальную энергию в нужное русло-как-бы не цепляясь за нее. Не удерживание своих желаний или запрет . а наоборот обнаруживание и высвобождение -трансформация. Вообщем если беспристрастно видеть свою привязанность -влечение например (как в зеркале- то есть переживать  это желание невовлекаясь в него )- то оно теряет над тобой власть.Ну это опять же я так думаю. Вот тут тибетские пастушки и могут пригодиться

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> ЯПри этом в дзен, как бы, не придаётся большого значения формальным посвящениям - если человек пришёл к мастеру дзен с каким-то вопросом, и он сумел его прояснить - это и есть посвящение. ИМХО - мне так кажется


Это вот больше и  привлекает почему-то, чем " жесткая ломка" себя в  тантре . Но наверно без этого никак или может кто-то полностью к этому готов и для него это органично .

----------


## Влад К

> Это вот больше и  привлекает почему-то, чем " жесткая ломка" себя в  тантре . Но наверно без этого никак или может кто-то полностью к этому готов и для него это органично .


Честно говоря, не знаю насколько "жесткая ломка" в тантре. Думаю зависит от степени подготовленности к той, или иной практике. На всякий случай лучше три нравственные основы поразвивать, заслуг поднакопить, нгондро сделать :Smilie:  - тогда человек будет готов и его практика будет продвигаться органично. Думаю это также относится и к дзен. Если вообще нет никакой подготовки(теоретической, на которой кстати настаивали некоторые мастера дзен), то и смысла практиковать никакого нет. Просто загадки какие-то непонятные, а для чего???)))

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Честно говоря, не знаю насколько "жесткая ломка" в тантре. Думаю зависит от степени подготовленности к той, или иной практике. На всякий случай лучше три нравственные основы поразвивать, заслуг поднакопить, нгондро сделать - тогда человек будет готов и его практика будет продвигаться органично. Думаю это также относится и к дзен. Если вообще нет никакой подготовки(теоретической, на которой кстати настаивали некоторые мастера дзен), то и смысла практиковать никакого нет. Просто загадки какие-то непонятные, а для чего???)))


Я тоже так думаю, что на каком-то этапе человек может обратиться к традиции, интуитивно понимая,что он готов и ему это необходимо и выбрать то что ему подходит,благо что у всех одна цель.. И нравственные основы тоже принимаются, когда им это надо . А про "ломку" -это просто в моей голове не укладывается, как можно решиться давать обеты  например "быть верным только своему гуру" , нарушения которых могут отразиться на его продолжительность жизни (такая вот тесная связь - то есть основной корень -конструируется).Я бы честно не рискнула  Или на начальном этапе необходимо испытывать страх перед адами ,у меня никогда этого страха не было,хоть я в них и верю-где я его возьму? (значит надо как-то себя сломать или перестроить)). Тхеравадины вот например чаще интеллектуалы- привыкшие на свой ум опираться. -у них в традиции больше свободы личной.

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

Альбина Ермошина

Ну без ломки наверно не обойтись - она является признаком эффективности практики(мол эго укрощается))) А насчёт того, что где-то большая ответственность, а где-то по свободнее -
я думаю, это во многом зависит от практических целей, которые ставит перед собой практикующий. Есть конечно традиции, где делается упор на сущностные методы/быстрые(ака дзен, дзогчен) но насколько я знаю, эти методы предназначены для индивидов с высшими способностями,  и соответственно требуют определённой ответственности - видеть своего гуру, как просветлённого Будду, или полностью доверится своему учителю оставив все идеи, которые были до этого(дзен) а это в свою очередь требует определённой решимости, которой не откуда взяться, если нет основы/подготовленности. И если чел. не является подходящим сосудом для восприятия этих учений, то вполне нормально, на мой взгляд - юзать методы причинных колесниц(шравака, пратьекабудда, парамита-яны) плавно себя перестраивая. имхо

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина Ермошина
> 
> Ну без ломки наверно не обойтись - она является признаком эффективности практики(мол эго укрощается))) А насчёт того, что где-то большая ответственность, а где-то по свободнее -
> я думаю, это во многом зависит от практических целей, которые ставит перед собой практикующий. Есть конечно традиции, где делается упор на сущностные методы/быстрые(ака дзен, дзогчен) но насколько я знаю, эти методы предназначены для индивидов с высшими способностями,  и соответственно требуют определённой ответственности - видеть своего гуру, как просветлённого Будду, или полностью доверится своему учителю оставив все идеи, которые были до этого(дзен) а это в свою очередь требует определённой решимости, которой не откуда взяться, если нет основы/подготовленности. И если чел. не является подходящим сосудом для восприятия этих учений, то вполне нормально, на мой взгляд - юзать методы причинных колесниц(шравака, пратьекабудда, парамита-яны) плавно себя перестраивая. имхо


Не знаю откуда это пошло разделение на более или менее эффективные школы  - но пошло как-то не так. Я вроде тоже понимаю с одной стороны, что Дзогчен -самое рафинированное направление, но это никак не означает,что его ученики достигнут цели быстрее, чем другие. Все зависит от индивидуальных черт.  Неубедительно конечно звучит .Но  на ум ничего веского в доказательство пока не приходит )) Попробую подумать ))

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Проверка проста : "посмотри, что внутри" 
> 
> Ясно, что ответа от  Юй Кана я не дождусь ... 
> 
> Тем не менее , спрошу : "Для чего использовать слово (кэнсё) имеющее несколько смыслов , когда есть понятное - "сатори" ?


быть может - причина в том, что есть ещё слово "макё" (и никаких чудес, см. пост Юй Кана)

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> быть может - причина в том, что есть ещё слово "макё" (и никаких чудес, см. пост Юй Кана)


К сожалению не увидел  :Frown: 

А  " макё" это - не это , случайно ?



 :EEK!:

----------


## Антон Соносон

В 2006 году на берегу Чесапикского залива были найдены два образца необычных копролитов крокодила со следами акульих зубов. Возраст окаменелости определён в 15 миллионов лет. По анализу отпечатков зубов акулы учёные определили, что она близка к ..  :Facepalm:  современной тигровой

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Антон Соносон (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> И что тогда? Каков конечный результат? Почему Вы полагаете это правильным отношением и правильным действием?


Конечный результат — достижение проникновения в природу ума. Потому что мухожук.

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

По основному вопросу : Что есть Дзен?

Император У династии Лян спросил Бодхидхарму: «Со времен начала моего правления я построил так много храмов, переписал так много священных книг и оказал помощь очень многим монахам — является ли это, по вашему мнению, какой-либо заслугой?»

«Здесь нет никакой заслуги, Ваше Величество», — сухо ответил Бодхидхарма.

«Почему?» — изумился император.

«Все это мелочи, — начал Бодхидхарма свое важное объяснение, — которые приведут к тому, что человек, совершивший все это, либо попадет в рай, либо снова родится здесь на земле. В них все еще есть следы мирского. Их можно сравнить с тенью. Хотя и кажется, что они действительно существуют, на самом деле — это иллюзорные признаки. Что же касается действительно похвального поступка, то он отличается чистой мудростью совершенством и таинственностью, причем его истинная природа недоступна человеческому пониманию. В связи с этим никакое мирское достижение не может считаться похвальным».

Выслушав это, император У снова спросил Бодхидхарму: «Каков же основной принцип этой священной доктрины?»

«Беспредельная пустота и ничего такого, что могло бы быть названо священным, Ваше Величество», — ответил Бодхидхарма.

«Кто же в таком случае сейчас стоит передо мною?»

«Я не знаю, Ваше Величество».

Дайсэцу Тайтаро Судзуки. Основы дзен-буддизма.

П.С. Ежели кто уже отвечал подобное, сорри (недоглядел )  :Embarrassment:

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Ho Shim

И, наконец, все это вместе взятое, сие не есть дзэн, однако  :EEK!:  Кто-то тут даже тешит себя мыслью, что он знает, что такое передача от ума к уму. Но, знает что это такое только тот, кто ее имеет.

По поводу практики без учителя, ну, много раз было говорено. _Достичь просветления_ можно вообще без всякого буддизма, того, который тут имеют ввиду. Тхеравады, махаяны, дзэн или ваджраяны. Об этом и сам Будда говорил. Можно достигать всего и без дзэн. Без проблем. Только причем тут дзэн? В дзэн встречаются учитель и ученик. Первый учит второго. Причем посредством книг это учение не передается. Вот и весь принцип. Какими способами он его учит, одному ему известно. Тысячи их)

История дзэн началась с цветка, который поднял Будда и Махакашьяпы, который улыбнулся. _далее цит. Будда:"У меня есть сокровище видения совершенной Дхармы, волшебный дух нирваны, свободной от нечистоты реальности, и я передал это сокровище Махакашьяпе"_ Вот и решайте есть тут Буддизм или нет. И вот специально для таких, которые сейчас скажут "Ха, да это же понятно", и даже многословно и красиво смогут это доказать/объяснить, было сказано, что учение передается только от учителя к ученику и вне этой передачи нет дзэн.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (02.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> И, наконец, все это вместе взятое, сие не есть дзэн, однако  Кто-то тут даже тешит себя мыслью, что он знает, что такое передача от ума к уму. Но, знает что это такое только тот, кто ее имеет.
> 
> По поводу практики без учителя, ну, много раз было говорено. _Достичь просветления_ можно вообще без всякого буддизма, того, который тут имеют ввиду. Тхеравады, махаяны, дзэн или ваджраяны. Об этом и сам Будда говорил. Можно достигать всего и без дзэн. Без проблем. Только причем тут дзэн? В дзэн встречаются учитель и ученик. Первый учит второго. Причем посредством книг это учение не передается. Вот и весь принцип. Какими способами он его учит, одному ему известно. Тысячи их)
> 
> История дзэн началась с цветка, который поднял Будда и Махакашьяпы, который улыбнулся. _далее цит. Будда:"У меня есть сокровище видения совершенной Дхармы, волшебный дух нирваны, свободной от нечистоты реальности, и я передал это сокровище Махакашьяпе"_ Вот и решайте есть тут Буддизм или нет. И вот специально для таких, которые сейчас скажут "Ха, да это же понятно", и даже многословно и красиво смогут это доказать/объяснить, было сказано, что учение передается только от учителя к ученику и вне этой передачи нет дзэн.


Даг, дзен-то,- он свой у каждого  :Cool:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, я понял Вас. Но ведь даже в маханских сутрах  Буддa не говорил, что "Не в свою колесницу не садись"!


Сергей, вы как бы с одной стороны не видите больших противоречий в колесницах, даже пытались доказать что нет никакой разницы между тхеравадой и махаяной  :Smilie:  , с другой стороны вроде как и не признаете за буддизм жонглируя догмой Будда такого не говорил. В связи с этим вопрос (про дзен болеее-менее ясно что ничего не ясно), как вы фактически относитесь к ваджраяне и дзогчен, это все как бы неправильные учения или что для вас?

----------


## Нико

> Сергей, вы как бы с одной стороны не видите больших противоречий в колесницах, даже пытались доказать что нет никакой разницы между тхеравадой и махаяной  , с другой стороны вроде как и не признаете за буддизм жонглируя догмой Будда такого не говорил. В связи с этим вопрос (про дзен болеее-менее ясно что ничего не ясно), как вы фактически относитесь к ваджраяне и дзогчен, это все как бы неправильные учения или что для вас?


Да человек ищет себя, видно.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это вот больше и  привлекает почему-то, чем " жесткая ломка" себя в  тантре . Но наверно без этого никак или может кто-то полностью к этому готов и для него это органично .


Ну что вы Альбина, какая там жесткая, нежное прикосновение  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну что вы Альбина, какая там жесткая, нежное прикосновение


Это смотря как относиться к тантре. Некоторые думают, что всё должно быть жёстко, потому что самаи там, обязательства по садханам...Ежедневная начитка. Гуру-йога. Про суть тантры мало кто может понять. И потому лучше не нагружать себя посвящениями.

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я тоже так думаю, что на каком-то этапе человек может обратиться к традиции, интуитивно понимая,что он готов и ему это необходимо и выбрать то что ему подходит,благо что у всех одна цель.. И нравственные основы тоже принимаются, когда им это надо . А про "ломку" -это просто в моей голове не укладывается, как можно решиться давать обеты  например "быть верным только своему гуру" , нарушения которых могут отразиться на его продолжительность жизни (такая вот тесная связь - то есть основной корень -конструируется).Я бы честно не рискнула  Или на начальном этапе необходимо испытывать страх перед адами ,у меня никогда этого страха не было,хоть я в них и верю-где я его возьму? (значит надо как-то себя сломать или перестроить)). Тхеравадины вот например чаще интеллектуалы- привыкшие на свой ум опираться. -у них в традиции больше свободы личной.


Все совсем не так плохо, гуру нельзя сравнивать с обычными людьми. А хотие я буду вашим гуру, я очень нежный  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Конечный результат — достижение проникновения в природу ума. Потому что мухожук.


В качестве средства достижения этого состояния используется концентрация внимания на вопросах что такое мухожук? Зачем мухожук? И цель- не поиск ответа на вопрос, а поддержание состояния вопрошания, ум сталкивается с неразрешимой проблемой. Решение этой проблемы достигается не посредством какого-либо процесса выбора, а намеренным усилием самого вопрошания до тех пор, пока не происходит прорыв, когда масса вопрошания возрастает до критической точки, она внезапно взорвется. Вся вселенная разлетится вдребезги, и только ваша изначальная природа предстанет перед вами. Так вы пробудитесь.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да человек ищет себя, видно.


Кто ищет тот находит

----------


## Нико

> Кто ищет тот находит


Готова поспорить, что традиция в скором времени будет сменена)

----------

Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это смотря как относиться к тантре. Некоторые думают, что всё должно быть жёстко, потому что самаи там, обязательства по садханам...Ежедневная начитка. Гуру-йога. Про суть тантры мало кто может понять. И потому лучше не нагружать себя посвящениями.


Тоже верно, я бы сказал трудно а не жестко, и то первые года 2-3 а потом это становится стилем жизни

----------


## Алексей Л

> Готова поспорить, что традиция в скором времени будет сменена)


 :Smilie: ) Сергей об этом пока не догадывается

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, вы как бы с одной стороны не видите больших противоречий в колесницах, даже пытались доказать что нет никакой разницы между тхеравадой и махаяной  , с другой стороны вроде как и не признаете за буддизм жонглируя догмой Будда такого не говорил.


 Маха*яна* - это "колесница", а также название для Северного буддизма. Тхеравада - это не колесница, это название для буддизма, распространенного в южных стран. ) Говорить о сходстве или различии Махаяны и Тхеравады - не совсем корректно. Не совсем понятно, что человек имеет ввиду, говоря "Махаяна".)  Лучше сравнивать каждую школу по отдельности. И разница есть между всеми школами буддизма, я не пытался показать, что нет никакой разницы между ними. Разговор был о том,  что коренных или больших противоречий быть не должно, в противном случае, какая-то из школ не будет буддийской. 




> В связи с этим вопрос (про дзен болеее-менее ясно что ничего не ясно), как вы фактически относитесь к ваджраяне и дзогчен, это все как бы неправильные учения или что для вас?


Я не говорил, что ваджраяна и дзогчен - неправильные учения и т.п. Отношусь к ним с уважением, мне нравятся учителя, люблю перечитывать жизнеописания великих йогинов, таких как например Миларепа. Но на мой взгляд "колесница Тайной мантры" сильно выделяется по сравнению с остальными системами буддизма.) Однако из этого не обязательно должно следовать, что это неправильные учения, что они не ведут к просветлению и т.д. Другими словами, нет ничего плохого, когда говорят, что Будда Шакьямуни не учил ваджраяне (история с Гухьясамаджа тантрой правда исключение, и честно, я не верю, что она имеет отношение к Будде Шакьямуни), ведь у истоков ваджраяны и тем более дзогчен стоят другие личности, считающиеся в ваджраяне буддами.

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да человек ищет себя, видно.


Давайте, не будем мну обсуждать, тем более на уровне догадок? ) 
С традицией я давно уже определился, и менять не то чтобы не собираюсь, мыслей даже таких нет.)

----------


## Нико

> Другими словами, нет ничего плохого, когда говорят, что Будда Шакьямуни не учил ваджраяне (история с Гухьясамаджа тантрой правда исключение, и честно, я не верю, что она имеет отношение к Будде Шакьямуни), ведь у истоков ваджраяны и тем более дзогчен стоят другие личности, считающиеся в ваджраяне буддами.


Вот тут прокол у вас вышел. 

А обсуждают вас только потому, что вы сами вылезли на общественный ресурс со своими странными идеями.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот тут прокол у вас вышел.


Вы верите, что Будда учил Ваджраяне, а я нет. И для того, чтобы не верить, оснований  больше. Никакой тантраяны в раннем буддизме не прослеживается. Так в чём прокол то? В том, что я не разделяю вашей веры? 




> А обсуждают вас только потому, что вы сами вылезли на общественный ресурс со своими странными идеями.


Ну так и обсуждайте идеи, которые показались вам странными, а не участников форума.)

----------


## Нико

> Вы верите, что Будда учил Ваджраяне, а я нет. И для того, чтобы не верить, оснований  больше. Никакой тантраяны в раннем буддизме не прослеживается. Так в чём прокол то? В том, что я не разделяю вашей веры?


Я о том, что если вы уже пытаетесь понять Ваджраяну, надо знать источники. Не подлежит никакому сомнению тот факт, что Будда Шакьямуни преподал тантры Калачакры и Гухьясамаджи. 



> Ну так и обсуждайте идеи, которые показались вам странными, а не участников форума.)


Хорошо, не буду переходить на вашу личность.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я о том, что если вы уже пытаетесь понять Ваджраяну, надо знать источники.


Согласен. И помимо источников, для правильного понимания, как говорится, нужно быть в традиции. Поэтому я вовсе не претендую на правильное понимание Ваджраяны. В этой теме всё, что говорил о школах буддизма, имел ввиду только Сутраяну.)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен. И помимо источников, для правильного понимания, как говорится, нужно быть в традиции. Поэтому я вовсе не претендую на правильное понимание Ваджраяны. В этой теме всё, что говорил о школах буддизма, имел ввиду только Сутраяну.)


Это хорошо. А теперь скажите, наконец,философские школы вайбхашика и саутрантика относятся к тхераваде или нет?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это хорошо. А теперь скажите, наконец,философские школы вайбхашика и саутрантика относятся к тхераваде или нет?


Нет. Школы Хинаяны существовали в Индии  независимо от шриланкийских. Соответственно корпуса текстов, системы взглядов и толкований Слова Будды будут разными. Та же Абхидхармакоша Васубанду ни коим образом не относится к тхераваде.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Школы Хинаяны существовали в Индии  независимо от шриланкийских. Соответственно корпуса текстов, системы взглядов и толкований Слова Будды будут разными. Та же Абхидхармакоша Васубанду ни коим образом не относится к тхераваде.


Здесь вы лукавите. Воззрения идентичны у тхеравады и хинаяны, просто последний термин тхеравадины не любят, он был изобретён не ими. Абхидхармакоша -- это вообще отдельный трактат.

И откуда, как вы полагаете, буддизм попал на Шри-Ланку?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Здесь вы лукавите. Воззрения идентичны у тхеравады и хинаяны, просто последний термин тхеравадины не любят, он был изобретён не ими.


Ну сами посудите - хинаяной например назывались те самые вайбхашика и саутрантика и ещё некоторые школы, взгляды которых вовсе не идентичны тхераваде. В Палийском каноне например есть раздел, называемый Катаватху, в котором критикуются взгляды других школ. Разве корректно заявлять о том, что воззрения идентичны у тхеравады и хинаяны? Так что дело не в том, что кому-то не нравится сам термин хинаяна.)




> И откуда, как вы полагаете, буддизм попал на Шри-Ланку?


Буддизм Тхеравады пришёл на Шри-Ланку в 3 веке до н.э. Из Индии вестимо пришел.) Но никакой Махаяны тогда ещё не существовало. Махаяна появилась чуть позже, когда усилиями таких учителей как Нагарджуна, Асанга были чётко определены взгляды, отличавшиеся от других школ,  тогда то и появились термины Махаяна и Хинаяна применительно к школам. Я кстати разделяю мнение, что Махаяна появилась как своего рода ответ на увеличивающуюся формальность буддизма, появление заблуждений, неверных трактовок Дхармы Будды и т.д. А Тхеравада в это время существовала отдельно от индийских межшкольных споров.

----------

Won Soeng (02.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

Нико, если вам интересно, можете почитать вот эту книжку на англ., в ней автор пишет, как развивалось в тхераваде учение о дхаммах:
THE DHAMMA THEORY
Philosophical Cornerstone of the Abhidhamma 
Там есть и глава про "две истины".

----------

Won Soeng (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, если вам интересно, можете почитать вот эту книжку на англ., в ней автор пишет, как развивалось в тхераваде учение о дхаммах:
> THE DHAMMA THEORY
> Philosophical Cornerstone of the Abhidhamma 
> Там есть и глава про "две истины".


Спасибо за ссылку! Там сказано, что тхеравадины верят в реальность скандх личности.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Если кому-то не хочется расставаться с убеждениями, что воззрения тхеравады идентичны хинаяне, что тхеравада не признаёт пустоты явления или что взгляды тхеравадинов соответствтуют вайбхашике, то кто ж им это запретит? ) А для тех кому интересно разобраться в этом вопросе, можно привести простое сравнение:

1.Вайбхашика

Эта школа  утверждала, что дхармы обладают действительным онтологическим статусом. Они также были и эпистемологическими реалистами, то есть не только признавали реальное существование внешнего мира вне воспринимающего сознания, но и утверждали его полную адекватность миру, воспринятому живыми существами и включенным в их сознание в качестве объектной стороны их опыта.

2. Тхеравада

«Всё существует» – это одна крайность. «Всё не существует» – это другая крайность. Избегая этих крайностей, *Татхагата учит Дхамме срединным способом*:.." (СН 12.15) и далее Будда излагает Взаимозависимое Возникновение.

3. Махаяна (Колесница бодхисаттв, Byang-Ch’ub Sems-dPa’)

 Взгляд
Что касается основы их пути, того, как они устанавливают свое воззрение, если мы будем говорить в терминах философских принципов, то подход Только Ума утверждает, что внешние объекты не реальны и все явления ничто иное, как внутренний ум, а также заявляет, что самоосознавание, самосознающее сознание, лишенное двойственного восприятия действительно реально существует. *Подход Серединного Пути, это осознание того, факта, что явления проявляются вследствие взаимозависимого происхождения*, но в действительности они пустотны, и находятся за пределами восьми крайностей концептуальных усложнений (7). При помощи этих подходов, на основе объяснения двух уровней реальности, они совершенно реализуют отсутствие какой-либо индивидуальной сущности или подлинности явлений.

----------


## sergey

> Спасибо за ссылку! Там сказано, что тхеравадины верят в реальность скандх личности.


Я советую все-таки прочитать книгу не торопясь, чтобы не понять какой-то вырванный из контекста отрывок ошибочно. В том, что вы пишете, у меня вызывают вопрос (или вызывают сомнения) несколько вещей:
- слово "верят",
- понятие "реальность" - обсуждению статуса дхамм в книге посвящено довольно много места,
-выражение "скандхи личности".
))

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо за ссылку! Там сказано, что тхеравадины верят в реальность скандх личности.


Прямо так и сказано?  :Smilie:  У меня очень слабый английский (застравший между elementary и pre intermediate). Я за 20 минут прочитал только два первых абзаца введения. 

Буду рад, если Вы дадите ссылку на страницу и абзац, где так и сказано. Хочется прочитать буквально, как именно такое сказано

По моему скромному мнению, тхеравадины учатся (а не просто верят), что абсолютная реальность это патиччасамуппада, и что упадана скандхи - это предельная реальность доступная восприятию необученной личности  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если кому-то не хочется расставаться с убеждениями, что воззрения тхеравады идентичны хинаяне, .


Сергей, а что тогда изучают хинаянцы, я всегда считал что ПК, вот кстати цитата внизу, как вы любите  :Wink: 

Буддизм хинаяны

Направление в буддизме, сторонники которого придерживаются ортодоксальных взглядов и не признают отклонений от традиционных правил. Допускается углубленное толкование учения, но не реформация под предлогом развития. Термин «хинаяна» означает «Малая колесница», «Узкий путь». Он введен сторонниками направления махаяны? («Широкий путь»). В середине XX в. в Бирме (Мьянме) традиционалисты выступили против уничижительного названия и приняли решение называться но имени авторитетной школы старейших (сс. стхавиравада, пали, тхеравада). Тексты хинаяны: сутры, шастры, палийский канон («Трипитака»), «Висуддхимагга» Будхагхоши, «Вопросы Милинды» («Милинда-паньха»), «Абхидхармакоша» Васубандху и др. К хинаяне относят восемнадцать школ, сформировавшихся в период раннего буддизма: апарашаила, бахушрутийя, гокулика, локоттара-вада, праджняптивада, пурвашаила, чайтика, экавьявахарика, восходящие к школе махасангхика, и школы бхадарания, ват сипутрия, дхармагуптака, дхармоттария, кашьяпийя, махищасака, паннагарика, самматийя, сарвастивада (вайбхашика) и саутрантика, восходящие к стхавираваде (тхеравада). Учение распространено в южных регионах и называется южным буддизмом. Отдельные школы присутствуют в странах традиционного распространения махаяны (Китай, Япония, США, Европа). Наиболее значительными считаются школы вайбхашика и саутрантика. Основной принцип совершенствования в хинаяне: шила-самадхи-праджня? (нравственность-созерцание-интуитивная мудрость). Основные теоретические разработки: соотношение проявленного и непроявленного, реальность дхарм, иллюзорность воспринимаемого мира и «я». Высшие цели: личное совершенство, святость, состояние нирваны, освобождение. В школах хинаяны стараются сохранить буддизм в неприкосновенном состоянии, но влияние автохтонных местных культур и религий с неизбежностью привело к формированию особых форм буддизма тайского, бирманского и др.

----------


## Нико

> Если кому-то не хочется расставаться с убеждениями о том, что воззрения тхеравады идентичны хинаяне, что тхеравада не признаёт пустоты явления или что взгляды тхеравадинов соответствтуют вайбхашике, то кто ж им это запретит? ) А для тех кому интересно разобраться в этом вопросе, можно привести простое сравнение:
> 
> 1.Вайбхашика
> 
> Эта школа  утверждала, что дхармы обладают действительным онтологическим статусом. Они также были и эпистемологическими реалистами, то есть не только признавали реальное существование внешнего мира вне воспринимающего сознания, но и утверждали его полную адекватность миру, воспринятому живыми существами и включенным в их сознание в качестве объектной стороны их опыта.
> 
> 2. Тхеравада
> 
> «Всё существует» – это одна крайность. «Всё не существует» – это другая крайность. Избегая этих крайностей, *Татхагата учит Дхамме срединным способом*:.." (СН 12.15) и далее Будда излагает Взаимозависимое Возникновение.
> ...


Спасибо! А теперь сравните, что понимает под "зависимым возникновением" тхеравада и прасангика?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, а что тогда изучают хинаянцы, я всегда считал что ПК, вот кстати цитата внизу, как вы любите 
> 
> Буддизм хинаяны
> 
> Направление в буддизме, сторонники которого придерживаются ортодоксальных взглядов и не признают отклонений от традиционных правил. Допускается углубленное толкование учения, но не реформация под предлогом развития. Термин «хинаяна» означает «Малая колесница», «Узкий путь». Он введен сторонниками направления махаяны? («Широкий путь»). В середине XX в. в Бирме (Мьянме) традиционалисты выступили против уничижительного названия и приняли решение называться но имени авторитетной школы старейших (сс. стхавиравада, пали, тхеравада). Тексты хинаяны: сутры, шастры, палийский канон («Трипитака»), «Висуддхимагга» Будхагхоши, «Вопросы Милинды» («Милинда-паньха»), «Абхидхармакоша» Васубандху и др. К хинаяне относят восемнадцать школ, сформировавшихся в период раннего буддизма: апарашаила, бахушрутийя, гокулика, локоттара-вада, праджняптивада, пурвашаила, чайтика, экавьявахарика, восходящие к школе махасангхика, и школы бхадарания, ват сипутрия, дхармагуптака, дхармоттария, кашьяпийя, махищасака, паннагарика, самматийя, сарвастивада (вайбхашика) и саутрантика, восходящие к стхавираваде (тхеравада). Учение распространено в южных регионах и называется южным буддизмом. Отдельные школы присутствуют в странах традиционного распространения махаяны (Китай, Япония, США, Европа). Наиболее значительными считаются школы вайбхашика и саутрантика. Основной принцип совершенствования в хинаяне: шила-самадхи-праджня? (нравственность-созерцание-интуитивная мудрость). Основные теоретические разработки: соотношение проявленного и непроявленного, реальность дхарм, иллюзорность воспринимаемого мира и «я». Высшие цели: личное совершенство, святость, состояние нирваны, освобождение. В школах хинаяны стараются сохранить буддизм в неприкосновенном состоянии, но влияние автохтонных местных культур и религий с неизбежностью привело к формированию особых форм буддизма тайского, бирманского и др.


Спасибо, люблю цитаты!  :Big Grin: 
А если серьёзно, то деление на «яна» можно понять разными способами. Один из них состоит в том, что все «яна» относятся к историко-культурной эволюции буддизма; и в этой схеме термин «хинаяна» относится к ранним школам в Индии, развившимся в буддизм тхеравады, который мы находим на Цейлоне и в Юго-Восточной Азии. Термин «махаяна» относится к буддизму, развившемуся в культурах Китая, Кореи и императорской Японии, тогда как подход «ваджраяны» с особой отчетливостью обнаруживается в эволюции буддизма в Тибете и в Монголии. В этом смысле я не против того, чтобы относить тхераваду к хинаяне, т.е. к школам раннего буддизма.

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Прямо так и сказано?  У меня очень слабый английский (застравший между elementary и pre intermediate). Я за 20 минут прочитал только два первых абзаца введения. 
> 
> Буду рад, если Вы дадите ссылку на страницу и абзац, где так и сказано. Хочется прочитать буквально, как именно такое сказано
> 
> По моему скромному мнению, тхеравадины учатся (а не просто верят), что абсолютная реальность это патиччасамуппада, и что упадана скандхи - это предельная реальность доступная восприятию необученной личности


Не, там другое. Я попыталась скопировать ссылку, но она как-то не копируется)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, люблю цитаты! 
> А если серьёзно, то деление на «яна» можно понять разными способами. Один из них состоит в том, что все «яна» относятся к историко-культурной эволюции буддизма; и в этой схеме термин «хинаяна» относится к ранним школам в Индии, развившимся в буддизм тхеравады, который мы находим на Цейлоне и в Юго-Восточной Азии. Термин «махаяна» относится к буддизму, развившемуся в культурах Китая, Кореи и императорской Японии, тогда как подход «ваджраяны» с особой отчетливостью обнаруживается в эволюции буддизма в Тибете и в Монголии. В этом смысле я не против того, чтобы относить тхераваду к хинаяне, т.е. к школам раннего буддизма.



Ну вот, и всё прояснилось)))).

----------


## Аурум

> Если кому-то не хочется расставаться с убеждениями, что воззрения тхеравады идентичны хинаяне, что тхеравада не признаёт пустоты явления или что взгляды тхеравадинов соответствтуют вайбхашике, то кто ж им это запретит?


Хотелось бы мне прочитать чётко сформулированные воззрения тхеравады. Вообще, насколько я понял, последователи тхеравады _(ну не нравится мне слово "тхеравадин"!)_ не любят термин "воззрения тхеравады", а говорят в духе: "Всё, что в палийском каноне и есть воззрения тхеравады!", либо: "Воззрения тхеравады это воззрения старцев-монахов второго буддийского Собора".

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Спасибо! А теперь сравните, что понимает под "зависимым возникновением" тхеравада и прасангика?


Все без исключения феномены пусты от самобытия. Но это не означает, что феноменов вообще не существует. Напротив, они существуют. И тут важно знать, каким образом они существуют, каков их способ существования. Прасангики говорят, что явления существуют просто номинально.  Но это не значит, что  "просто номинальное существование" никак не связано с основой для обозначения объекта. Тогда оно было бы лишь названием в отрыве от всего, обозначением, которое можно было бы дать чему угодно. Это не так. Так же и в тхераваде говорится, что примеры с миражом и магической иллюзией, которые применяются в суттах по отношению к явлениям, не  означают, что мир – это иллюзия, но показывают, что наши концепции в отношении мира и собственного существования, сильно искажены процессом познавания. То есть номинальное существование личности и явлений, а также "зависимость от обозначения мыслью" не чужды тхераваде. имхо

----------


## Нико

> Все без исключения феномены пусты от самобытия. Но это не означает, что феноменов вообще не существует. Напротив, они существуют. И тут важно знать, каким образом они существуют, каков их способ существования. Прасангики говорят, что явления существуют просто номинально.  Но это не значит, что  "просто номинальное существование" никак не связано с основой для обозначения объекта. Тогда оно было бы лишь названием в отрыве от всего, обозначением, которое можно было бы дать чему угодно. Это не так. Так же и в тхераваде говорится, что примеры с миражом и магической иллюзией, которые применяются в суттах по отношению к явлениям, не  означают, что мир – это иллюзия, но показывают, что наши концепции в отношении мира и собственного существования, сильно искажены процессом познавания. То есть номинальное существование личности и явлений, а также "зависимость от обозначения мыслью" не чужды тхераваде. имхо


Я прошу прощения, но вы сейчас излагаете воззрение прасангики, пытаясь его как-то увязать с тхеравадой, что в корне неверно).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хотелось бы мне прочитать чётко сформулированные воззрения тхеравады. "Всё, что в палийском каноне и есть воззрения тхеравады!", либо: "Воззрения тхеравады это воззрения старцев-монахов второго буддийского Собора".


Впринципе да. Всё что в Палийском каноне - это и есть воззрения тхеравады, а точнее их фундамент. А чётко сформулированными их можно увидеть в работах учителей, например:  _"Слово Будды"_ (Обзор учения Будды словами Палийского канона) Ньянатилоки, или _"Чему учил Будда"_ Валполы Рахулы.

А из канонических работ, например: Висуддхимагга Буддагхоши.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я прошу прощения, но вы сейчас излагаете воззрение прасангики, пытаясь его как-то увязать с тхеравадой, что в корне неверно).


Вы вроде просили сравнить понимание "зависимого возникновения". Я сравнил и нахожу сходства. А увязывать прасангику с тхеравадой действительно незачем.)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы вроде просили сравнить понимание "зависимого возникновения". Я сравнил и нахожу сходства. А увязывать прасангику с тхеравадой действительно незачем.)


То есть, вы как последователь тхеравады признаёте еще и прасангику?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть, вы как последователь тхеравады признаёте еще и прасангику?


И не только я. Насколько помню, и другие тхеравадины высказывали мнение, что именно мадхьямика -прасангика наиболее близка ко взглядам тхеравады. К тому же, признавать какие-то взгляды - не значит ставить их приоритетом. Мне, как последователю тхеравады, для практики достаточно тхеравадинских источников. Однако это не мешает мне изучать доступные тексты других буддийских школ. И ничего плохого в этом не вижу.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> То есть, вы как последователь тхеравады признаёте еще и прасангику?


Все равно что спросить: "Вы как последователь тхеравады признаете Эвклида?". В Палийский канон "Начала" Эвклида не входят. Но геометрию по ним тхеравадин вполне может учить. Никакого "непримиримого противоречия" здесь не будет.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И не только я. Насколько помню, и другие тхеравадины высказывали мнение, что именно мадхьямика -прасангика наиболее близка ко взглядам тхеравады. К тому же, признавать какие-то взгляды - не значит ставить их приоритетом. Мне, как последователю тхеравады, для практики достаточно тхеравадинских источников. Однако это не мешает мне изучать доступные тексты других буддийских школ. И ничего плохого в этом не вижу.


А чё плохого? Только прасангика совершенно не близка тхераваде. Вы уж определитесь.

----------


## Vladiimir

Тхеравадин вполне может учиться экономике у Карла Маркса, а бодхичитте у Шантидэвы.

----------

Ho Shim (03.07.2014), Альбина (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Тхеравадин вполне может учиться экономике у Карла Маркса, а бодхичитте у Шантидэвы.


А Карл Маркс внёс какой-то весомый вклад в мировую экономику?

----------


## Vladiimir

> А Карл Маркс внёс какой-то весомый вклад в мировую экономику?


Написал "Капитал".

----------


## Аурум

> И не только я. Насколько помню, и другие тхеравадины высказывали мнение, что именно мадхьямика -прасангика наиболее близка ко взглядам тхеравады.


Это какие-то тхеравадинские сектанты, которые внезапно включили в ПК труды Нагарджуны?




> К тому же, признавать какие-то взгляды - не значит ставить их приоритетом. Мне, как последователю тхеравады, для практики достаточно тхеравадинских источников. Однако это не мешает мне изучать доступные тексты других буддийских школ. И ничего плохого в этом не вижу.


Изучать можно что угодно. Но взгляды разных школ могут противоречить взглядам других школ _в корне_, и, соответственно, не могут быть признанными одновременно.
Удивительно когда ищут в какой-то школе того, что в ней нет, упорно действуя по принципу "раз похоже, значит это идентично". Похоже на мешанину взглядов.

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Все равно что спросить: "Вы как последователь тхеравады признаете Эвклида?". В Палийский канон "Начала" Эвклида не входят. Но геометрию по ним тхеравадин вполне может учить. Никакого "непримиримого противоречия" здесь не будет.


_Признавать_ труды Нагарджуны последователем тхеравады это всё равно, что мусульманам _признавать_ труды святого Франциска.
Признавать — в данном, случае это не мыслить в таком стиле: "_Вот эти три строчки верные, я их считаю за истину! А вот этот абзац — ересь! А в целом, книжка ничего! Почитать можно! И полезное что-то есть!_"
Признавать — это значит включить в корпус религиозных книг своей традиции.

----------


## Vladiimir

> _Признавать_ труды Нагарджуны последователем тхеравады это всё равно, что мусульманам _признавать_ труды святого Франциска. Признавать — в данном случае не "_Вот эти три строчки верные, я их считаю за истину! А вот этот абзац — ересь! А в целом, книжка ничего! Почитать можно! И полезное что-то есть!_" Признавать — это значит включить в корпус религиозных книг своей традиции.


Тхеравадин вполне может учиться "пустоте" у Нагарджуны.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Признавать — это значит включить в корпус религиозных книг своей традиции.


С какой это стати? Никто и не говорит, что тхеравада и махаяна - это одна и та же традиция. Никто не говорит, что испанский и французский - это один и тот же язык. Но они не противоречат друг другу. Могут дополнять друг друга. Одно поможет понять другое. (Языки, например, могут описывать одну "затекстовую" реальность или восходить к одному прото-языку и т.д. Также махаяна и тхеравада традиции передачи учения Будды. Восходят к учению Будды.)

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Взгляды разных школ могут противоречить взглядам других школ _в корне_.


Могут. Но мы вроде и не говорим про абсолютно все существующие в буддизме взгляды. Так что снова непонятно, чему именно Вы негодуете. )




> Удивительно когда ищут в какой-то школе того, что в ней нет, упорно действуя по принципу "раз похоже, значит это идентично".


Это Вы Нико скажите, которая утверждала индентичность воззрений тхеравады и вайбхашики. ) А я именно про похожесть говорю.

----------


## Нико

> Это Вы Нико скажите, которая утверждала индентичность воззрений тхеравады и вайбхашики. ) А я именно про похожесть говорю.


Не похожесть, а идентичность это. Вы матчасть гляньте

----------


## Аурум

> Тхеравадин вполне может учиться "пустоте" у Нагарджуны.


А у пророка Мухаммада (мир ему!) тхеравадин может учиться чему-то?

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014), Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> По поводу практики без учителя, ну, много раз было говорено. _Достичь просветления_ можно вообще без всякого буддизма, того, который тут имеют ввиду. Тхеравады, махаяны, дзэн или ваджраяны. Об этом и сам Будда говорил. Можно достигать всего и без дзэн. Без проблем. Только причем тут дзэн? В дзэн встречаются учитель и ученик. Первый учит второго. Причем посредством книг это учение не передается. Вот и весь принцип. Какими способами он его учит, одному ему известно. Тысячи их)


Разве кто-то утверждает, что учение Будды передаётся посредством книг, а не усваивается на основе практики, причём практики, как правило, -- упорной, протяжённой и местами просто мучительной? 

В дзэн встречаются учитель и ученик? : )
Так ведь, говоря шире, всякий, у кого учишься чему-то -- учитель, а ты ему -- ученик, даже если вовек не признаешь этого...
Но обучение, в общем случае, это исправление ошибок: с помощью внешнего наставника и/или самостоятельного внутреннего осмысления.
И с наставником, конечно, проще... И что каждый из наставников учит по-своему -- тоже, как везде.
Это всё у тому, что дзэн и в этом смысле ничем не отличается от...




> История дзэн началась с цветка, который поднял Будда и Махакашьяпы, который улыбнулся. _далее цит. Будда:"У меня есть сокровище видения совершенной Дхармы, волшебный дух нирваны, свободной от нечистоты реальности, и я передал это сокровище Махакашьяпе"_ Вот и решайте есть тут Буддизм или нет. И вот специально для таких, которые сейчас скажут "Ха, да это же понятно", и даже многословно и красиво смогут это доказать/объяснить, было сказано, что учение передается только от учителя к ученику и вне этой передачи нет дзэн.


А вот это -- то, о чём я в своём предыдущем начал было, но потом потёр, чтоб не перегружать пост инфой об... отсутствии инфы. : ) На полном серьёзе.

Так вот, т.н. "Цветочная сутра" -- предание, легенда, притча (мистификация, наконец, если без политкорректности), но никак не описание реальной истории, ибо никаких источников, её содержащих, кроме чаньских китайских, не найдено. Это одно.

Второе -- история Чань, если строго и несколько более фактически : ), начинается в Китае и ведётся от пришлого индийского странника Бодхидхармы (тут замечательно, что имя это переводится как "Учение о просветлении": чудесное совпадение, правда? : ), о котором сведений чуть больше, хотя тоже -- нестыковка на нестыковке...

Самое же дивное, что основатель учения, не передаваемого через книги/писания, (Бодхидхарма же) передал (тоже согласно преданию) своему первому ученику, ставшему позднее патриархом, изрядную по объёму сутру, очень и очень непростую по содержанию.
Для любителей остроумных отбивок: "Учение -- не передаётся, а книги -- легко!" : )
(Вопрос на полях: откуда у пришлого индийца взялся перевод на кит. Ланкаватара сутры, позднее в Чань, по сути, отринутой? Об этом история тоже почему-то умолчивает... %)

Вообще во всём этом, с учётом кит. склонности к мистификациям и приукрашиваниям (этого -- не меньше, чем у индийцев! : ) столько тумана, что отделить то и другое от фактов -- полный нереал...
Но в историческом итоге -- древняя буддийская традиция со своими особенностями, включая сюда упомянутое ранее освобождение "не от, а для" (т.е., просветление -- не ради выхода из сансары, а для счастливой жизни здесь и сейчас).

----------

AndyZ (02.07.2014), Vladiimir (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Могут. Но мы вроде и не говорим про абсолютно все существующие в буддизме взгляды. Так что снова непонятно, чему именно Вы негодуете.


Сергей, вы в очередной раз употребляете по отношению ко мне свои проекции и громкие фразы, в духе "вы негодуете".
Вы, к примеру, понимаете, что тхеравада и дзен отличаются в корне, в основополагающих идеях и принципах? Отличия эти, кстати, не менее явные, чем отличия тхеравады и ваджраянских школ.

----------


## Нико

> (т.е., просветление -- не ради выхода из сансары, а для счастливой жизни здесь и сейчас).


Я вырвала из контекста, но скажите мне, плиз, что это: "счастливая жизнь здесь и сейчас". Я такого никогда не видела(

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, вы в очередной раз употребляете по отношению ко мне свои проекции и громкие фразы, в духе "вы негодуете".


Ну судя по стилю Ваших сообщений, Вы именно негодуете. Если это не так, то прошу прощения.




> Вы, к примеру, понимаете, что тхеравада и дзен отличаются в корне, в основополагающих идеях и принципах? Отличия эти, кстати, не менее явные, чем отличия тхеравады и ваджраянских школ.


Я прекрасно понимаю, что есть различия в идеях, в принципах, методах, подходах и т.д., по которым можно определить подходящую тебе школу. Но заявление, что школы буддизма расходятся по основополагающим идеям и взглядам, т.е. отличаются в корне, - считаю слишком огульным.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я прекрасно понимаю, что есть различия в идеях, в принципах, методах, подходах и т.д., по которым можно определить подходящую тебе школу. Но заявление, что школы буддизма расходятся по основополагающим идеям и взглядам, т.е. отличаются в корне, - считаю слишком огульным.


А вы не считайте это огульным. 4БИ есть во всех школах, ну а дальше...... Как говорится, Будда учил в соответствии с наклонностями учеников. И разногласия эти в воззрениях невозможно примирить.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сергей, вы в очередной раз употребляете по отношению ко мне свои проекции и громкие фразы, в духе "вы негодуете".
> Вы, к примеру, понимаете, что тхеравада и дзен отличаются в корне, в основополагающих идеях и принципах? Отличия эти, кстати, не менее явные, чем отличия тхеравады и ваджраянских школ.


Все отличия в передаче, осмыслении одних и тех же общих для учения Будды идей. В расстановке акцентов на те или иные идеи. И то и другое - это учение Будды. 

К тому же, если говорить о дзен, можем взять для примера "дзен Догена". Он не опирается ни на какую сутру? Ни на какой текст?

----------

Алик (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я прекрасно понимаю, что есть различия в идеях, в принципах, методах, подходах и т.д., по которым можно определить подходящую тебе школу. Но заявление, что школы буддизма расходятся по основополагающим идеям и взглядам, т.е. отличаются в корне, - считаю слишком огульным.


Хорошо. Давайте будем основополагающие идеи и взгляды дзен рассматривать.
Дзенцы, подключайтесь.

Начну с бодхичитты, как с корня любой махаянской школы. Есть это в дзен?
Продолжу доктриной о природе Будды. Есть это в дзен?
Еще есть доктрина о внезапном просветлении, которая подразумевает принципиальную невозможность достичь Просветления накоплением. Есть это в дзен? (тут могут быть нюансы, поэтому, дзенцы, подключайтесь!)
Принцип прямой передачи от сердца к сердцу, подразумевающий передачу Пробуждения от учителя к ученику. Есть это в дзен?

Вот пример коренных, основополагающих принципов дзена. Сравните с тхеравадой. Отличаются?

P.S.
Ищем идентичность, а не "похоже, значит есть!"

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вы не считайте это огульным. 4БИ есть во всех школах, ну а дальше...... Как говорится, Будда учил в соответствии с наклонностями учеников. И разногласия эти в воззрениях невозможно примирить.


В этой теме уже говорилось, что каждый пусть отвечает за себя.) Вы считаете, что между школами буддизма существует глубокая пропасть в воззрениях, я придерживаюсь иного мнения. И в отличии от вас, я стараюсь аргументировать своё мнение, а не делать безаргументированных утверждений типа "взгляды тхеравады идентичны взглядам вайбхашиков".

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо. Давайте будем основополагающие идеи и взгляды дзен рассматривать.
> Дзенцы, подключайтесь.
> 
> Начну с бодхичитты, как с корня любой махаянской школы. Есть это в дзен?
> Продолжу доктриной о природе Будды. Есть это в дзен?
> Еще есть доктрина о внезапном просветлении, которая подразумевает принципиальную невозможность достичь Просветления накоплением. Есть это в дзен? (тут могут быть нюансы, поэтому, дзенцы, подключайтесь!)
> Принцип прямой передачи от сердца к сердцу, подразумевающий передачу Пробуждения от учителя к ученику. Есть это в дзен?
> 
> Вот пример коренных, основополагающих принципов дзена. Сравните с тхеравадой. Отличаются?
> ...


У Торчинова или где-то ещё читала про то, что, согласно дзен, не все существа обладают природой будды, и потому не могут просветлиться. )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо. Давайте будем основополагающие идеи и взгляды дзен рассматривать.
> Дзенцы, подключайтесь.
> 
> Начну с бодхичитты, как с корня любой махаянской школы. Есть это в дзен?
> Продолжу доктриной о природе Будды. Есть это в дзен?
> Еще есть доктрина о внезапном просветлении, которая подразумевает принципиальную невозможность достичь Просветления накоплением. Есть это в дзен? (тут могут быть нюансы, поэтому, дзенцы, подключайтесь!)
> Принцип прямой передачи от сердца к сердцу, подразумевающий передачу Пробуждения от учителя к ученику. Есть это в дзен?
> 
> Вот пример коренных, основополагающих принципов дзена. Сравните с тхеравадой. Отличаются?
> ...


Вы уж определитесь, что сравнивать то будем? ) Вроде о воззрениях речь была, а не о методах, к коим можно отнести бодхичитту, обеты бодхисаттвы и т.п.

----------


## Аурум

> Вы уж определитесь, что сравнивать то будем? ) Вроде о воззрениях речь была, а не о методах, к коим можно отнести бодхичитту, обеты бодхисаттвы и т.п.


Некоторые основополагающие идеи и принципы дзен я описал. Они же — воззрения. Что-то вам непонятно? Или вы не можете сравнить эти идеи с тхеравадинскими?

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014), Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Как же я забыл упустить чуть ли не главную идею дзенскую! Принцип отсутствия безусловного авторитета слов и письменных знаков.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У Торчинова или где-то ещё читала про то, что, согласно дзен, не все существа обладают природой будды, и потому не могут просветлиться. )


Скорее всего имелись ввиду иччхантики, а не отсутствие природы будды:

"Под иччхантиками понимаются существа, настолько погрязшие во зле, что их «благие корни» оказались полностью отсеченными, что привело их к утрате способности в течение исключительно долгого времени (или даже навсегда) обрести пробуждение и стать Буддами. Некоторым образом под понятие иччхантиков (причем добровольных) подпадают и бодхисаттвы: ведь если они дали обет не вступать в нирвану до окончательного освобождения всех существ, а существ этих — бесчисленное количество, то бодхисаттвы, по существу, должны отказаться от нирваны вообще: ведь вступив в нее, они нарушат обет, тогда как спасти все без исключения живые существа невозможно в силу их бесчисленности. Видимо, эта перспектива беспокоила многих махаянистов (хотя с точки зрения доктрины полного изживания бодхисаттвой самого представления о существовании «я» этого и не должно было быть), поскольку в «Лотосовой сутре» Будда самым решительным образом успокаивает бодхисаттв, провозглашая доктрину, согласно которой когда-нибудь все живые существа без какого-либо исключения будут освобождены, после чего все бодхисаттвы смогут и сами на законном основании вступить в окончательную нирвану. " (Е.А. Торчинов)

----------

AndyZ (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

В общем, если сравнить дзен и тхераваду, то явно видны коренные отличия в подходах к обучению, в основополагающих принципах и взглядах.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Или вы не можете сравнить эти идеи с тхеравадинскими?


Могу, но не вижу смысла. Найдёте за какую буковку прицепиться.) Выше я уже приводил сравнение воззрений вайбхашики, тхеравады и махаяны, в котором очевидна близость взглядов тхеравады именно к подходу срединного пути (мадъямики), принятого в некоторых школах махаяны. Однако воз и ныне там - "взгляды тхеравады идентичны взглядам вайбхашиков".. ))

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014), Won Soeng (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен как направление - это совокупность традиций, представленных живыми учителями. И как тут уже замечали, учитель сам выбирает, чему и как учить. То есть каждый конкретный дзен это личные отношения учителя и ученика, которые бессмысленно сравнивать между собой. Даже у одного учителя. Даже у одних и тех же учителя и ученика каждый момент - уникален. Нечего сравнивать и не с чем. 

Но не каждого практикующего дзен стоит называть учеником дзен. А в этом смысле, у глубоко практикующих в тхераваде так же есть свои наставники. И в смысле этих отношений, дзен, пожалуй, ближе всего к тхераваде. 

И поэтому я вполне считаю тхераваду учением предельной колесницы. Но отдельные представители любой из традиций могут застревать во взглядах, которые описываются как принадлежащие разным колесницам. Нужно ли их квалифицировать и классифицировать? Жизнь долгая. Находятся те, кто находят время и приглагают силы.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014), Антон Соносон (02.07.2014), Монферран (23.04.2019), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Могу, но не вижу смысла. Найдёте за какую буковку прицепиться.) Выше я уже приводил сравнение воззрений вайбхашики, тхеравады и махаяны, в котором очевидна близость взглядов тхеравады именно к подходу срединного пути (мадъямики), принятого в некоторых школах махаяны. Однако воз и ныне там - "взгялды тхеравады идентичны взглядам вайбхашиков".. ))


Вы не со мной это обсуждали про вайбхашику.
Мы с вами о коренных принципах и подходах школ говорить начали. Так что, не заметили различий в основополагающих принципах и подходах к обучению между тхеравадой и дзеном?

----------


## Аурум

> Дзен как направление - это совокупность традиций, представленных живыми учителями. И как тут уже замечали, учитель сам выбирает, чему и как учить. То есть каждый конкретный дзен это личные отношения учителя и ученика, которые бессмысленно сравнивать между собой. Даже у одного учителя. Даже у одних и тех же учителя и ученика каждый момент - уникален. Нечего сравнивать и не с чем. 
> 
> Но не каждого практикующего дзен стоит называть учеником дзен. А в этом смысле, у глубоко практикующих в тхераваде так же есть свои наставники. И в смысле этих отношений, дзен, пожалуй, ближе всего к тхераваде. 
> 
> И поэтому я вполне считаю тхераваду учением предельной колесницы. Но отдельные представители любой из традиций могут застревать во взглядах, которые описываются как принадлежащие разным колесницам. Нужно ли их квалифицировать и классифицировать? Жизнь долгая. Находятся те, кто находят время и приглагают силы.


Если вас не затруднит, как знаток поучаствуйте, пожалуйста в обсуждении, начатом в этом посту.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы не со мной это обсуждали про вайбхашику.
> Мы с вами о коренных принципах и подходах школ говорить начали. Так что, не заметили различий в основополагающих принципах и подходах к обучению между тхеравадой и дзеном?


Различия есть. Противоречий нет.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не, там другое. Я попыталась скопировать ссылку, но она как-то не копируется)


Можно просто номер страницы и номер параграфа на странице?

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо. Давайте будем основополагающие идеи и взгляды дзен рассматривать.
> Дзенцы, подключайтесь.
> 
> Начну с бодхичитты, как с корня любой махаянской школы. Есть это в дзен?
> Продолжу доктриной о природе Будды. Есть это в дзен?
> Еще есть доктрина о внезапном просветлении, которая подразумевает принципиальную невозможность достичь Просветления накоплением. Есть это в дзен? (тут могут быть нюансы, поэтому, дзенцы, подключайтесь!)
> Принцип прямой передачи от сердца к сердцу, подразумевающий передачу Пробуждения от учителя к ученику. Есть это в дзен?
> 
> Вот пример коренных, основополагающих принципов дзена. Сравните с тхеравадой. Отличаются?
> ...


И как Вы предлагаете это рассматривать? 
Много ли людей хотя бы концептуально способны рассмотреть Бодхичитту, природу Будды, внезапное просветление?  :Smilie:  Вы вот - можете? Или это только на уровне "определения где-то есть, но приводить их не будем"?

Далее, я вполне вижу соответствие канонов. Хотя бы потому, что разные слова указывают на одно и то же, но этого нельзя понять сравнивая слова. Нужно иметь более глубокое прозрение. Вы его имеете? Вам можно доверять? 

Бодхичитта в каноне это прекращение личной жажды, природа Будды это пустота, она же взаимообусловленное возникновение, внезапность просветления это нирвана, которую не достигает ни одно существо и ни одно явление.

Мы же если и будем спорить, то только в том, как какой известный учитель определял что-либо. Нагарджуна, Чандракирти, Цонкапа. Можно более ранних, можно более поздних. 

Но это будет только соревнование слов со словами.

Весь этот пыл по низвержению тхеравады я лично считаю исключительно проявлением нерешительности и сомнений. В своей школе нужно быть уверенным по внутренним причинам, а не потому что другие школы якобы ниже. Тхеравада прекрасное учение, полное, идеальное от начала до конца. И хинаяна не имеет к тхераваде ни малейшего отношения - ни доктринального, ни, тем более, практического. 

И конкретный учитель может выбирать любые методы для обучения Дхарме. Если отправляет учить сутры - значит пойдем учить сутры. Если бьет по языку - едва откроешь рот, значит будем держать язык за зубами.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

И да, вот еще, по поводу обсуждений  :Smilie:  Как можно что-то обсуждать с дзенками, у которых аргумент "я сказал" пробивается только мудрым мастером, умеющим поставить в тупик данное конкретное "я сказал"? Если дзенок впадает в рассудочные ответы - это лишь признак того, что кто-то из обсуждающих не способен на внерассудочное постижение. Оба варианта - бесперспективны.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Альбина

> Все совсем не так плохо, гуру нельзя сравнивать с обычными людьми. А хотие я буду вашим гуру, я очень нежный


Тогда конечно хочу. Ой.. А у вас это ....ну ... "удостоверение" имеется?

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Здесь уже приводили пример. Только маленький комментарий к нему. Мастер видит способности ученика, и иногда его учение выглядит диким, нелогичным. Но оно лучшее из всех, которое может помочь ученику в этот самый момент.




> Лин-чи (Риндзай) пошёл в храм Дзен Мастера Хуан По. Там он долгое время усердно сидел Дзен; тем не менее он не достиг Сатори. Главный учитель Дхармы, интересуясь Лин-чи, спросил его, почему он не идет на встречу с Дзен Мастером. Лин-чи сказал: «Что я скажу Дзен Мастеру?»
> 
> Учитель Дхармы спросил Лин-чи, понял ли он Буддизм. Лин-чи сказал: «Нет», и ему посоветовали спросить у Дзен Мастера о том, что такое Буддизм.
> 
> Лин-чи пошел к Дзен Мастеру и спросил: «Что такое Буддизм?»
> 
> Быстро, не сказав ни слова, Дзен Мастер Хуан По ударил Лин-чи двадцать раз. 
> 
> Лин-чи был ошеломлен и мог лишь кричать. Он ушел и печальный вернулся в комнату Дзен. Он был смущён, и рассказал учителю Дхармы о том, что произошло. Учитель Дхармы сказал Лин-чи, что ему следует навестить Дзен Мастера еще раз.
> ...

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я вырвала из контекста, но скажите мне, плиз, что это: "счастливая жизнь здесь и сейчас". Я такого никогда не видела(


Ну как же? : )
Живёт себе человек как бы просто так, ни о чём особо не заботясь (ну, может быть, только хвори какие...), обходясь _предельным_ минимумом, страхов -- напрочь не имея (характерная черта мастеров чань/дзэн, судя по описаниям их поступков и поведения)... И его, в пределе, не заботит даже собственное будущее.
В общем, он лишён умственных страданий и потому неизменно счастлиф!
Понятно?

----------

Won Soeng (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо. Давайте будем основополагающие идеи и взгляды дзен рассматривать.
> Дзенцы, подключайтесь.
> 
> Начну с бодхичитты, как с корня любой махаянской школы. Есть это в дзен?


Есть. Но при желании, можно найти и в тхераваде, но не сам термин, а соответствие того, что он означает. Некоторые наставники считают, что относительная боддхичитта - это развитое сострадание и реальное его проявление, а абсолютная бодхичитта - постижение пустоты. Насколько знаю, в тхераваде даже обеты бодхисаттвы есть, но это не распространенное явление.




> Продолжу доктриной о природе Будды. Есть это в дзен?


Что означает эта доктрина? А то, что каждое живое существо потенциально наделено природой Будды или потенциально является Буддой. Этот тезис получил в традиции Махаяны две достаточно отличающиеся друг от друга интерпретации. Согласно первой из них, гарбха должна пониматься сугубо метафорически, как некая возможность для каждого живого существа стать Буддой: в природе существ нет ничего, что могло бы помешать им стать Буддами. Ни о какой сущности или субстанции, которая могла бы называться «природой Будды», в данном случае речь не идет. Когда Будда в сутрах возвещал истину о том, что в каждом существе скрыт зародыш состояния Будды, он имел в виду лишь то, что каждое существо имеет возможность стать Буддой.
Вторая интерпретация предполагала, что в живых существах реально присутствует некая особая сущность, которая может быть названа «природой Будды».

Первая интерпретация не противоречит тхераваде.




> Еще есть доктрина о внезапном просветлении, которая подразумевает принципиальную невозможность достичь Просветления накоплением. Есть это в дзен? (тут могут быть нюансы, поэтому, дзенцы, подключайтесь!)


Многие дзэнские мастера утверждают, что практика может быть «постепенной» или «внезапной», но само пробуждение всегда внезапно — точнее, непостепенно. Это просто отбрасывание лишнего и видение того, что есть. Поскольку это просто отбрасывание, нельзя сказать, что оно как-то достигается.




> Принцип прямой передачи от сердца к сердцу, подразумевающий передачу Пробуждения от учителя к ученику. Есть это в дзен?


Об этом уже говорили здесь и здесь.  Каких-то _коренных_ отличий взаимодействия учителя и ученика с тхеравадой тут нет.




> Вот пример коренных, основополагающих принципов дзена. Сравните с тхеравадой. Отличаются?


Отличаются. Но не _коренным_ образом. Коренным образом отличаются например любая буддийская школа и теистическая религия.)

----------


## Нико

Чё-то вы распылились. 




> Много ли людей хотя бы концептуально способны рассмотреть Бодхичитту, природу Будды, внезапное просветление?  Вы вот - можете? Или это только на уровне "определения где-то есть, но приводить их не будем"?


Бодхичитта, природа будды и внезапное просветление -- это три совершенно разные понятия. Если хотите, я приведу их определения




> внезапность просветления это нирвана, которую не достигает ни одно существо и ни одно явление.


Тут вы ошибаетесь.



> И хинаяна не имеет к тхераваде ни малейшего отношения - ни доктринального, ни, тем более, практического.


А кто низвергает тут тхераваду или хинаяну? Были просто слова про доктринальные именно отличия.



> И конкретный учитель может выбирать любые методы для обучения Дхарме. Если отправляет учить сутры - значит пойдем учить сутры. Если бьет по языку - едва откроешь рот, значит будем держать язык за зубами.


Ну это уж по желанию.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ученый тхеравадинский монах Дхаммика, говоря по-поводу различия школ будддизма, сравнивал буддизм с рекой (далее вольный пересказ):

Если взглянуть на исток реки, а затем сразу же на ее устье, то они, возможно будут выглядеть различно. Но если пройти вдоль реки, от самого устья, следуя за всеми ее изгибами, поворотами среди холмов, вдоль долин, оставляя позади небольшие ручьи, которые в нее вливаются, через водопады и т.д., то придя к устью будет понятно, почему они выглядят различно. Также и с буддизмом - если начать с базовых принципов учения Будды и затем перейти к изучению того, как и почему эти идеи и учения развивались, то выбрав затем какое направление буддизм будет просто невозможно сказать, что "исток" является чем-то низшим или что "устье", например, является искажением.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014), Юй Кан (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну как же? : )
> Живёт себе человек как бы просто так, ни о чём особо не заботясь (ну, может быть, только хвори какие...), обходясь _предельным_ минимумом, страхов -- напрочь не имея (характерная черта мастеров чань/дзэн, судя по описаниям их поступков и поведения)... И его, в пределе, не заботит даже собственное будущее.
> В общем, он лишён умственных страданий и потому неизменно счастлиф!
> Понятно?


Не, не поняла. Страдают все и боятся тоже все.

----------


## Паня

> Тогда конечно хочу. Ой.. А у вас это ....ну ... "удостоверение" имеется?

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2014), Алик (02.07.2014), Альбина (02.07.2014), Юй Кан (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вторая интерпретация предполагала, что в живых существах реально присутствует некая особая сущность, которая может быть названа «природой Будды


Вторая тоже не противоречит Тхераваде (как и первой интерпретации). Проблема в слове "реальность". Эта сущность настолько же реально, насколько реальны живые существа.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бодхичитта, природа будды и внезапное просветление -- это три совершенно разные понятия. Если хотите, я приведу их определения


Конечно же, приведите.




> Тут вы ошибаетесь.


Не более чем кто-либо другой. Ровно настолько, насколько слова способны указать на нерожденное.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда конечно хочу. Ой.. А у вас это ....ну ... "удостоверение" имеется?


Классный вопрос! : ))
Аллюзия -- у Булгакова: "Предъявитель сего есть  действительно  предъявитель,  а  не  какая-нибудь шантрапа".

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не, не поняла. Страдают все и боятся тоже все.


Добавочка. Все совокупности цепляния. С прекращением цепляния - прекращаются и страдания.
Потому что просто "все" - это то, что не имеет внятных пределов.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вторая тоже не противоречит Тхераваде (как и первой интерпретации). Проблема в слове "реальность". Эта сущность настолько же реально, насколько реальны живые существа.


Да, при неправильном подходе и цеплянии, слова создают немало проблем и препятствий для понимания.) Язык создан и используется массами людей для выражения вещей и мыслей, испытанных их органами чувств и умом. Сверхземное переживание, подобное Высшей Истине, не является таковым. Поэтому не может быть слов, чтобы выразить это переживание, равно как в рыбьем словаре нет слов, чтобы выразить природу твердой земли.
Слова - это знаки, представляющие нам известные вещи и мысли; и эти знаки не могут передать истинную природу или вкус даже обычных вещей. Язык считается обманчивым и вводящим в заблуждение в вопросе понимания Истины. Так, Ланкаватара-сутра говорит, что "невежественные люди застревают в словах, как слон в грязи". Тем не менее, мы не можем обходиться без слов. А чтобы избежать ошибок, любой термин нужно рассматривать подробно и с разных сторон.) И дело тут вовсе не в смешивании взглядов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Торчинова или где-то ещё читала про то, что, согласно дзен, не все существа обладают природой будды, и потому не могут просветлиться. )


Зачем у Торчинова? Это коан, использующийся к тому же во множестве других коанов. Вот как его используют в нашей школе



> Будда сказал, что все обладает природой Будды. Дзен Мастер Джо Джу сказал, что собака не имеет природы Будды.
> 
> 1. Кто прав?
> 
> 2. Кто неправ?
> 
> 3. Десять тысяч Дхарм возвращаются к Одному. Куда возвращается Один?
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ
> ...

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, при неправильном подходе и цеплянии, слова создают немало проблем и препятствий для понимания.) Язык создан и используется массами людей для выражения вещей и мыслей, испытанных их органами чувств и умом. Сверхземное переживание, подобное Высшей Истине, не является таковым. Поэтому не может быть слов, чтобы выразить это переживание, равно как в рыбьем словаре нет слов, чтобы выразить природу твердой земли.
> Слова - это знаки, представляющие нам известные вещи и мысли; и эти знаки не могут передать истинную природу или вкус даже обычных вещей. Язык считается обманчивым и вводящим в заблуждение в вопросе понимания Истины. Так, Ланкаватара-сутра говорит, что "невежественные люди застревают в словах, как слон в грязи". Тем не менее, мы не можем обходиться без слов. А чтобы избежать ошибок, любой термин нужно рассматривать подробно и с разных сторон.) И дело тут вовсе не в смешивании взглядов.


Можно использовать речь, можно использовать невербальные указания. Ведь прежде чем откроется запредельное, нужно устранить пределы, а чтобы их устранить, их нужно правильно обнаружить. Поэтому Будда говорил о трех видах указаний для трех видов способностей. Пространные объяснения для тех, кто очень далек от цели, точные указания для тех, кто приближается к цели и тонкие намеки для тех, кто совсем рядом с целью.

Что в Тхераваде, что в Дзен используются все три вида. То же можно сказать об умелом учителе любой другой традиции.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Весь этот пыл по низвержению тхеравады я лично считаю исключительно проявлением нерешительности и сомнений. В своей школе нужно быть уверенным по внутренним причинам, а не потому что другие школы якобы ниже. Тхеравада прекрасное учение, полное, идеальное от начала до конца. И хинаяна не имеет к тхераваде ни малейшего отношения - ни доктринального, ни, тем более, практического.


Низвержение тхеравады?! Ну и фантазии у вас!  :Big Grin:  Говорить об отличиях, а также противоречиях разных школ — это, по-вашему, значит, низвержение?! Вопросов к вам больше нет, спасибо!  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда говорил о трех видах указаний для трех видов способностей. Пространные объяснения для тех, кто очень далек от цели, точные указания для тех, кто приближается к цели и тонкие намеки для тех, кто совсем рядом с целью.
> 
> Что в Тхераваде, что в Дзен используются все три вида. То же можно сказать об умелом учителе любой другой традиции.


Откуда это, о трёх именно таких видах указаний?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Низвержение тхеравады?! Ну и фантазии у вас!  Говорить об отличиях, а также противоречиях разных школ — это, по-вашему, значит, низвержение?! Вопросов к вам больше нет, спасибо!


О, никто не говорит уже, что тхеравада то же самое, что и хинаяна? Прекрасно  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## AndyZ

> Не, не поняла. Страдают все и боятся тоже все.


Не все  :Smilie:  
Вроде же Ваш перевод?




> Также нет страдания, источника, пресечения, пути; нет мудрости, нет достижения и нет даже недостижения.
> Поэтому, Шарипутра, поскольку у Бодхисаттв нет достижения, они опираются на Праджняпарамиту и пребывают в ней. Поскольку в их сознании нет препятствий, нет и страха.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем у Торчинова? Это коан, использующийся к тому же во множестве других коанов. Вот как его используют в нашей школе
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Будда сказал, что все обладает природой Будды. Дзен Мастер Джо Джу сказал, что собака не имеет природы Будды.


Просто для справки о вариативности сказанного Чжаочжоу: Му.

----------

Богдан Б (06.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не все  
> Вроде же Ваш перевод?


Мой, но я не про бодхисаттв-махасаттв говорила. А их мало в мире, ой как мало.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно же, приведите.


1. Бодхичитта -- это первичный ум, основанный на двух вторичных ментальных факторах -- любви и сострадании. У этого ума два объекта: живые существа (желание приносить им благо) и достижение собственного просветления. 

2. Природа будды имеет два аспекта: это потенциальная способность к достижению всеведения и пустота этого же ума.

3. Внезапное просветление -- это созревшая  природа будды, которой достаточно только толчка для того, чтобы этот потенциал проявился. В этом настоящий (!) дзен похож на махамудру и дзогчен. И именно поэтому мастера дзен утверждают, что просветления можно и нужно достичь уже в этой жизни.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

> Мой, но я не про бодхисаттв-махасаттв говорила. А их мало в мире, ой как мало.


По-моему, не обязательно быть бодхисаттвой-махасаттвой, чтобы использовать, хотя бы частично, на практике то, о чем говорится в этой сутре. Очень многие практики достигают самадхи, где "нет формы, нет ощущений, нет различения, нет формирующих факторов и нет сознания" и т.д. Это, конечно, не говорит о том, что они полностью просветленные.

----------


## Нико

> По-моему, не обязательно быть бодхисаттвой-махасаттвой, чтобы использовать, хотя бы частично, на практике то, о чем говорится в этой сутре. Очень многие практики достигают самадхи, где "нет формы, нет ощущений, нет различения, нет формирующих факторов и нет сознания" и т.д. Это, конечно, не говорит о том, что они полностью просветленные.


Не, не так. Эту сутру многие бубнят, но Далай-лама каждый раз разъясняет её смысл, как маленьким школьникам. И если постичь тот смысл, то точно страха не будет. А я ведь знаю многих геше и Ринпоче, которые так боятся, так боятся.

----------


## Аурум

> О, никто не говорит уже, что тхеравада то же самое, что и хинаяна? Прекрасно


Нет, говорят по-другому. Воззрения тхеравады соответствуют воззрениям, которые в тибетском буддизме называются хинаянскими. Вам знакомо такое понятие как "классификация"?

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

Скукота, блин. Опять все скатилось к Тхеравада-Махаяна.  :Frown: 
Свербит что ли?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 1. Бодхичитта -- это первичный ум, основанный на двух вторичных ментальных факторах -- любви и сострадании. У этого ума два объекта: живые существа (желание приносить им благо) и достижение собственного просветления.


И после этого говорят, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты.




> Нет, говорят по-другому. Воззрения тхеравады соответствуют воззрениям, которые в тибетском буддизме называются хинаянскими. Вам знакомо такое понятие как "классификация"?


Вот именно, что "говорят", а разбираться в справедливости такого утверждения не хотят. )  Здесь я уже писал о том, как "соотносятся" воззрения тхеравады и хинаяны.) Заметьте, речь идёт именно о воззрениях, а не о методах или деяниях, к коим относятся бодхичитта, обеты и деяния бодхисаттвы, которым в тхераваде действительно уделяется меньше внимания, чем в том же тибетском буддизме. То есть по этому параметру ещё можно говорить о том, что тхеравада ближе к хинаяне, но уж точно не по воззрениям.
Хотя и парамиты(парами) в тхераваде также практикуются.

----------


## Нико

> Скукота, блин. Опять все скатилось к Тхеравада-Махаяна. 
> Свербит что ли?


А вы, с другой стороны, чего хотели, когда начали эту тему?

----------


## Нико

> И после этого говорят, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты.


Нет, если нет, то нет, поняли? Бодхичитта -- это сугубо махаянское.

----------


## Аурум

> Различия есть. Противоречий нет.





> Отличаются. Но не _коренным_ образом. Коренным образом отличаются например любая буддийская школа и теистическая религия.)


В тхераваде доктрины изложены в палийском каноне, в дзен доктрины изложены в сутрах, которых даже нет в палийском каноне. Сутры второго-третьего поворотов имеют много смысловых противоречий с сутрами палийского канона (взять хотя бы отрицание 4-х БИ в Сутре Сердца). А то, что противоречий меж ними нет, что любопытно, это тезис _махаянских_ школ.
И читать о непротиворечивости махаянских школ и тхеравады от последователей тхеравады весьма удивительно!
Тут-то снова и вспоминаются два стула и анекдот про еврея в бане...

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сутры второго-третьего поворотов имеют много смысловых противоречий с сутрами палийского канона (взять хотя бы отрицание 4-х БИ в Сутре Сердца).


Говорить о том, что в Махаяне отрицаются Четыре Благородные Истины, ссылаясь при этом на Сутру Сердца - верх невежества, уж извините.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Говорить о том, что в Махаяне отрицаются Четыре Благородные Истины, ссылаясь при этом на Сутру Сердца - верх невежества, уж извините.


Шулерствуете снова.
Я сказал, что в Сутре Сердца отрицаются 4 БИ.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Шулерствуете снова.
> Я сказал, что в Сутре Сердца отрицаются 4 БИ.


Шулерствуете как раз Вы. В угоду собственной правоты свели глубокий смысл Праджняпарамиты к простому отрицанию Четырех Благородных Истин, которые в ранней Махаяне, также как и в Тхераваде являются высшим.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Самое интересное, что даже сами дзенцы не говорят о _коренных_ различиях и глубоких противоречиях между тхеравадой и дзен, однако пара "тибетцев" продолжает настаивать на обратном.)

----------

Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Шулерствуете как раз Вы. В угоду собственной правоты свели глубокий смысл Праджняпарамиты к простому отрицанию Четырех Благородных Истин, которые в ранней Махаяне, также как и в Тхераваде являются высшим.


Сергей, я привел мимоходом факт, что в Сутре Сердца отрицаются 4 БИ.
Вы же:
1) Заявляете, что я говорю, что в махаяне отрицаются Четыре Благородные Истины
2) Заявляете, что я, якобы свёл глубокий смысл Праджняпарамиты к простому отрицанию Четырех Благородных Истин.
И кто из нас шулер?

Да и потом, смыслы и толкования Сутры Сердца — это явление _махаянских_ школ. И отсыл к глубоким смыслы Сутры Сердца от позиционирующего себя как последователя тхеравады по меньшей мере странен.
Признавать и воззрения тхеравады (палийский канон) и Сутру Сердца, позиционируя себя при этом как тхеравадина — это попытка усидеть на двух стульях. Выглядит довольно забавно.

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Самое интересное, что даже сами дзенцы не говорят о _коренных_ различиях и глубоких противоречиях между тхеравадой и дзен, однако пара "тибетцев" продолжает настаивать на обратном.)


Дзен _гораздо_ ближе ваджраяне. Различий как раз практически нет по сути. Разве что, дзенцы не любят ритуалы.  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, я привел мимоходом факт, что в Сутре Сердца отрицаются 4 БИ.
> Вы же:
> 1) Заявляете, что я говорю, что в махаяне отрицаются Четыре Благородные Истины
> 2) Заявляете, что я, якобы свёл глубокий смысл Праджняпарамиты к простому отрицанию Четырех Благородных Истин.
> И кто из нас шулер?


Что значит мимоходом? Вы привели это как аргумент, не так ли? 
Я лично не считаю, что в Сутре Сердца отрицаются Четыре Благородные Истины. Речь идет не столько об отрицании "благородных истин", мудрости, достижения состояния освобождения, сколько о невозможности выразить сущность этих состояний в вербальной форме, которая оказывается неадекватной этим состояниям. Отрицание используется в данном случае как знак такой неадекватности. То есть это уровень абсолютной истины. Поэтому приводить это отрицание как аргумент для утверждения противоречий между суттами ПК и сутрами праджняпарамиты - не правильно.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> А вы, с другой стороны, чего хотели, когда начали эту тему?


Читайте первый пост о том, что я хотел.

----------


## Нико

> Что значит мимоходом? Вы привели это как аргумент, не так ли? 
> Я лично не считаю, что в сутре сердца отрицаются Четыре Благородные Истины. Речь идет не столько об отрицании "благородных истин", мудрости, достижения состояния освобождения, сколько о невозможности выразить сущность этих состояний в вербальной форме, которая оказывается неадекватной этим состояниям. Отрицание используется в данном случае как знак такой неадекватности. То есть это уровень абсолютной истины. Поэтому приводить это отрицание как аргумент для утверждения противоречий между суттами ПК и сутрами праджняпарамиты - не правильно.


Вы уж определитесь: вы ПК или праджняпарамита?

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы уж определитесь: вы ПК или праджняпарамита?


А это обязательно? Будучи тхеравадином, можно прекрасно разбираться в праджняпарамите.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы уж определитесь: вы ПК или праджняпарамита?


Что Вы пристали со своим определением, давно я уже определился!  :Big Grin:  
Так спрашиваете, как буд-то ПК или праджняпарамита не являются буддизмом.)

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Что Вы пристали со своим определением, давно я уже определился!  
> Так спрашиваете, как буд-то ПК или праджняпарамита не являются буддизмом.)


Как известно, тхеравадины не признают праджняпарамиту. Только поэтому и спросила.

----------


## Аурум

> Что значит мимоходом? Вы привели это как аргумент, не так ли? 
> Я лично не считаю, что в сутре сердца отрицаются Четыре Благородные Истины. Речь идет не столько об отрицании "благородных истин", мудрости, достижения состояния освобождения, сколько о невозможности выразить сущность этих состояний в вербальной форме, которая оказывается неадекватной этим состояниям. Отрицание используется в данном случае как знак такой неадекватности. То есть это уровень абсолютной истины. Поэтому приводить это отрицание как аргумент для утверждения противоречий между суттами ПК и сутрами праджняпарамиты - не правильно.


Сергей, речь идёт не о толковании сутры. Тем более, что в традиции, к которой вы себя причисляете, вообще нет этой сутры и толковаться в рамках этой традиции эта сутра в принципе не может.
Речь именно о том, что конкретно написано в этой сутре, а именно: _"Страдания, источника, пресечения, пути – нет. Нет познания, нет достижения, нет недостижения."
_Из сутры слова не выкинешь!

----------


## Akaguma

Тема скатилась во флуд и оффтоп. 
Если уж настолько свербит очередной нарыв "Махаяна-Тхеравада", модеры откроют.

----------

Алик (02.07.2014)

----------

